# CD 1 OCTOBER 27 (Anyone With Me?)



## Tink1o5

Yup that stupid :witch: got me this morning! :hissy: 

Who's with me this time around girls. WE CAN DO IT :hugs:


----------



## jaytee

Hey Tink! 

I just wanted to wish you some luck and a lot of baby dust this cycle!!! You are cd 1 today and I'm cd 62. AF should be here on Thursday....so I will be joining you soon! We will only be three days apart in cycle days and so I hope to have you as a cycle buddie!


----------



## ald

Hello, I'm in it with you, witch got me this morning and I bloody know it!!! Plenty of PMA this cycle and we are all going to get our christmas BFPs! What a fantastic way to start the new year!!


----------



## amanthony

Hey girls, I'm joining in! My CD1 was yesterday, so...close enough. 

I'm hoping my friend Dan-O will join too. You will want us in your group--we had a group of 4 last cycle and the other 2 got pregnant, so apparently we're good luck! ;)

This is my third cycle REALLY trying. Been off the pill since April. I thought it would just be: not being safe=pregnant, but learning that that's just not how it works! I'm hoping this is our month! The husband and I said from the beginning that we should have a little Leo baby (we're both Leos) so this would get us one!

We ALL should get those :bfp:s this cycle! We will!!!

:hug:


----------



## interaura

Yup, I'm in.


----------



## Tink1o5

Were all going to get our BFP christmas. Lots of :dust: to everyone :D


----------



## amanthony

Tink1o5 said:


> Were all going to get our BFP christmas. Lots of :dust: to everyone :D

Yes, we are ALL going to get our :bfp:s for the holidays here! Then we can all talk about how we can surprise our friends/family with the big news at Christmastime! :happydance:


----------



## jaytee

amanthony said:


> Hey girls, I'm joining in! My CD1 was yesterday, so...close enough.
> 
> I'm hoping my friend Dan-O will join too. You will want us in your group--we had a group of 4 last cycle and the other 2 got pregnant, so apparently we're good luck! ;)
> 
> This is my third cycle REALLY trying. Been off the pill since April. I thought it would just be: not being safe=pregnant, but learning that that's just not how it works! I'm hoping this is our month! The husband and I said from the beginning that we should have a little Leo baby (we're both Leos) so this would get us one!
> 
> We ALL should get those :bfp:s this cycle! We will!!!
> 
> :hug:

Since u said u were good luck then I say u are staying here with us ok! :rofl:

We need all the luck we can get here! lol

:hugs:


----------



## dan-o

Hello Girls! Can I join?

Witch got me yesterday after just an 11 day LP (that reeeally sucks)

Never mind, this will be THE cycle! :D


----------



## jaytee

dan-o said:


> Hello Girls! Can I join?
> 
> Witch got me yesterday after just an 11 day LP (that reeeally sucks)
> 
> Never mind, this will be THE cycle! :D

I'm glad to see you positive about this cycle!!!! :hugs:

You are definetly welcomed here!

:happydance: we are going to have a nice group size!!!!!


----------



## grumpymoo

Hi Ladies

Can I join in too please? I was CD1 on Sunday so should fit right in and could do with some buddies this month!O:)


----------



## amanthony

dan-o said:


> Hello Girls! Can I join?
> 
> Witch got me yesterday after just an 11 day LP (that reeeally sucks)
> 
> Never mind, this will be THE cycle! :D

This IS our cycle!

It definitely, definitely just IS.


----------



## amanthony

grumpymoo said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Can I join in too please? I was CD1 on Sunday so should fit right in and could do with some buddies this month!O:)

Me too! So we're both CD 3 today. :hugs:

How long is your cycle, and how long do you have to wait for ovulation?


----------



## amanthony

jaytee said:


> Since u said u were good luck then I say u are staying here with us ok! :rofl:
> 
> We need all the luck we can get here! lol
> 
> :hugs:

I'm staying, I'm staying. ;)

Give me a little luck too, okay?


----------



## hopefulfor09

Hi Ladies, I am one day behind - ugly witch got me this morning can I join your group too? My cycle is 24-26 days and this is month 6 of ttc.....we can do it!


----------



## amanthony

hopefulfor09 said:


> Hi Ladies, I am one day behind - ugly witch got me this morning can I join your group too? My cycle is 24-26 days and this is month 6 of ttc.....we can do it!

YES WE CAN!

AND WE WILL!!!

WELCOME! :hugs:


----------



## jaytee

Welcome to all the newbies!!!!! 

We are going to have a great month! NOVEMBER :bfp:!!!!!

Well I ordered my pre-seed today. It'll be here just in time for ovulation. The :witch: still hasn't arrived, and I can't wait for Thursday (her due date) lol


----------



## amanthony

jaytee said:


> Welcome to all the newbies!!!!!
> 
> We are going to have a great month! NOVEMBER :bfp:!!!!!
> 
> Well I ordered my pre-seed today. It'll be here just in time for ovulation. The :witch: still hasn't arrived, and I can't wait for Thursday (her due date) lol

Did you get the multi-use? It's the only one I've tried, but from my experience you do NOT need a full tube thingy for one shot! The multi-use lets you get as much as you need. I like it.

We got the Pre too (the one for external use) and we do NOT love it. It dries quickly, but hey...it's the only thing we can use to not hurt the little guys. It's better than nothing, when you need something!

One month of Pre-Seed and no :bfp: but I'm thinking we just needed a practice round. This one's the real deal. ;)

Hope it works for you!


----------



## dan-o

Just checking in, hellooooo!

How is everyone? Hope you are well :)

I didn't know you could get multi use pre seed, the one I got has single shot ones, it's enough lube to inseminate a horse!!! 
I'll look out for the multi use one when I've used up what I have here. 

It must work because I've used pre seed at ovulation time twice now had two chemicals, so it's deffo helping the little swimmers meet the target!!!


----------



## jaytee

amanthony said:


> jaytee said:
> 
> 
> Welcome to all the newbies!!!!!
> 
> We are going to have a great month! NOVEMBER :bfp:!!!!!
> 
> Well I ordered my pre-seed today. It'll be here just in time for ovulation. The :witch: still hasn't arrived, and I can't wait for Thursday (her due date) lol
> 
> Did you get the multi-use? It's the only one I've tried, but from my experience you do NOT need a full tube thingy for one shot! The multi-use lets you get as much as you need. I like it.
> 
> We got the Pre too (the one for external use) and we do NOT love it. It dries quickly, but hey...it's the only thing we can use to not hurt the little guys. It's better than nothing, when you need something!
> 
> One month of Pre-Seed and no :bfp: but I'm thinking we just needed a practice round. This one's the real deal. ;)
> 
> Hope it works for you!Click to expand...

Hey amanthony! :hugs:

I ordered the pre-seed tube because I figured I can get more use out of it instead of those packet things. 

Clomid really makes me dry so I want to see if this helps. Some girls said that the tube lasted them more than one cycle? Is this true for you?


----------



## grumpymoo

amanthony said:


> grumpymoo said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies
> 
> Can I join in too please? I was CD1 on Sunday so should fit right in and could do with some buddies this month!O:)
> 
> Me too! So we're both CD 3 today. :hugs:
> 
> How long is your cycle, and how long do you have to wait for ovulation?Click to expand...

I have a 30-31 day cycle. Should Ov on day 14 if as usual.

Dont you feel like all you ever do is wait,wait,wait whilst TTC!:?


----------



## amanthony

dan-o said:


> Just checking in, hellooooo!
> 
> How is everyone? Hope you are well :)
> 
> I didn't know you could get multi use pre seed, the one I got has single shot ones, it's enough lube to inseminate a horse!!!
> I'll look out for the multi use one when I've used up what I have here.
> 
> It must work because I've used pre seed at ovulation time twice now had two chemicals, so it's deffo helping the little swimmers meet the target!!!

The multi-use tube has the shots you can fill as much/little as you like. I end up filling int between 2 and 3...not even HALF full. I can't imagine getting a full shot ting as a one-time use! It would be WAY too much!

I'm hoping it will work this time for me too! I didn't have a chemical, but I just feel like this is my month! And yours too, Dan-O!


----------



## amanthony

jaytee said:


> amanthony said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jaytee said:
> 
> 
> Welcome to all the newbies!!!!!
> 
> We are going to have a great month! NOVEMBER :bfp:!!!!!
> 
> Well I ordered my pre-seed today. It'll be here just in time for ovulation. The :witch: still hasn't arrived, and I can't wait for Thursday (her due date) lol
> 
> Did you get the multi-use? It's the only one I've tried, but from my experience you do NOT need a full tube thingy for one shot! The multi-use lets you get as much as you need. I like it.
> 
> One month of Pre-Seed and no :bfp: but I'm thinking we just needed a practice round. This one's the real deal. ;)
> 
> Hope it works for you!Click to expand...
> 
> Hey amanthony! :hugs:
> 
> I ordered the pre-seed tube because I figured I can get more use out of it instead of those packet things.
> 
> Clomid really makes me dry so I want to see if this helps. Some girls said that the tube lasted them more than one cycle? Is this true for you?Click to expand...

Did you get the multi-use tube with 6 separate shot thingys to fill yourself, or the one with pre-filled shots? I have the multi-use and we used it 5 times I think and there's still WAY more than half a tube left. It will probably last 3 cycles (though I'm hoping I only need it for one more!). I only filled the shot thing up to 3 line (the "average" it says) and it was plenty. I vary between 2 and 3 depending on how it seems going into it. I felt weird the first time, but it's easy to use. Hope it works for you! :hugs:


----------



## amanthony

grumpymoo said:


> amanthony said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grumpymoo said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies
> 
> Can I join in too please? I was CD1 on Sunday so should fit right in and could do with some buddies this month!O:)
> 
> Me too! So we're both CD 3 today. :hugs:
> 
> How long is your cycle, and how long do you have to wait for ovulation?Click to expand...
> 
> I have a 30-31 day cycle. Should Ov on day 14 if as usual.
> 
> Dont you feel like all you ever do is wait,wait,wait whilst TTC!:?Click to expand...

UGH, yes I do feel like all we do is wait, wait, WAIT! But doesn't waiting for O go faster than waiting after O? The second part of the wait is TORTURE!

I try to occupy my time with the OPKs, temping (this month for the first time), and being on here, of course, with you girls. :hug: 

I'm a 30-31 day cycle usually too (though last cycle was 29 days) but last month I didn't ovulate until day 16...then on the 14th day after AF came. I'm wondering if it will be the same this month. I guess we'll see!


----------



## dan-o

Hi grumpymoo! :)


----------



## Tink1o5

Glad to hear were all motivated. :D Were all getting our :bfp: !!!

This AF was very wierd. My first day was very heavy and there was large clots (sorry TMI) and after the first day it slowed way way way down already. which is very wierd.


----------



## jaytee

I want to be able to say CD 1 already!!!!! :hissy:

:witch: where are you! Come out please :blush:

I try to pass the time here on BNB :rofl:

****I feel so wet (Sorry TMI) I keep running the bathroom to see if the :witch: came****

I want to start a new cycle! I want Thanksgiving to come...I want I want I want a :bfp:!!!! :rofl:


----------



## Tink1o5

haha im with ya


----------



## amanthony

Tink1o5 said:


> Glad to hear were all motivated. :D Were all getting our :bfp: !!!
> 
> This AF was very wierd. My first day was very heavy and there was large clots (sorry TMI) and after the first day it slowed way way way down already. which is very wierd.

Mine was weird too! I'm feeling a little crampy now, thinking..."maybe I should start those OPK tests already?" What the heck!?


----------



## amanthony

jaytee said:


> I want to be able to say CD 1 already!!!!! :hissy:
> 
> :witch: where are you! Come out please :blush:
> 
> I try to pass the time here on BNB :rofl:
> 
> ****I feel so wet (Sorry TMI) I keep running the bathroom to see if the :witch: came****
> 
> I want to start a new cycle! I want Thanksgiving to come...I want I want I want a :bfp:!!!! :rofl:

Awww, get here already, stupid :witch:! Let's get on with it!


----------



## Tink1o5

Just dropping by to see how everyone is doing?


----------



## dan-o

amanthony said:


> Mine was weird too! I'm feeling a little crampy now, thinking..."maybe I should start those OPK tests already?" What the heck!?

Wish I could start my OPK's too, but they keep coming up positive, I'm presuming beacuse of my chemical. I can't be ovulating yet surely, I'm still spotting & only on CD4!! Stupid hormones!!!:hissy:


----------



## grumpymoo

dan-o said:


> Hi grumpymoo! :)

Hi Dan-o:)

Sorry you have been having a rough time. I had a CP in August. Horrible horrible rollercoaster ride.

Fingers crossed for you this time.And us all:D


----------



## jaytee

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

The :witch: is here!!!!!!!!! :happydance: :dance: :yippe:

I went to check my cervix and its medium, soft, and open and then I brought my finger out there was blood on it, so its on it way out! :happydance:


----------



## ruru

I am with you dearest. I started mine 29th Oct grrrrrr and i was thinking i got it this month. Anyways here comes the girls!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## amanthony

dan-o said:


> amanthony said:
> 
> 
> Mine was weird too! I'm feeling a little crampy now, thinking..."maybe I should start those OPK tests already?" What the heck!?
> 
> Wish I could start my OPK's too, but they keep coming up positive, I'm presuming beacuse of my chemical. I can't be ovulating yet surely, I'm still spotting & only on CD4!! Stupid hormones!!!:hissy:Click to expand...

UGH! I KNOW! I'm finally done--I had a day of spotting more than usual, but it's gone now. The thing is...I'm still crampy! I don't get it! I can't be ovulating this early, right? I don't know whether to do the OPK at noon or now. Probably just a waste of a test.

Hey, I know it says to cut back on fluids for 2 hours before the test, which I do. I've heard some girls say to wait 4 hours to pee first, though. Is that true? Because I'm usually just waiting the 2. Also...is noon late enough, or should I make it later? So complicated!!!


----------



## amanthony

jaytee said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> The :witch: is here!!!!!!!!! :happydance: :dance: :yippe:
> 
> I went to check my cervix and its medium, soft, and open and then I brought my finger out there was blood on it, so its on it way out! :happydance:

YAAAY! Get here, so you can get it over with and start working toward that bun in the oven for Thanksgiving! Waaaaay better than turkey! ;)


----------



## jaytee

I hope my Clomid works this cycle! I really really want it to work!


----------



## amanthony

jaytee said:


> I hope my Clomid works this cycle! I really really want it to work!

What does Clomid do? I'm sure I could google it, but if you have experience...


----------



## babymojo

Hey tink i'm cd 1 today she got me tooo!!!!!!


----------



## krazykat

I guess I will jump in here......I was pregnant, got 2 positive home tests and I know I was, but the doc's test said negative and then after an accident where a shopping cart was rammed into my pelvic area, I got spotting, clotting and then heavy bleeding with painful cramps. It last 2 days and today seems to have stopped with only light spotting and minimal cramping. So I'm not sure if I had a period....had a miscarriage or what!? CONFUSING! :hissy:

Anyway...I will just count 2 days ago as my start, so CD1 for me was the 30th. Not sure if we are going to try this month but still trying to make up my mind about it! I thought of taking time off to lose weight......just not sure yet. 

Wishing you all :bfp: this month!!! :hug::hugs:


----------



## amanthony

krazykat said:


> I guess I will jump in here......I was pregnant, got 2 positive home tests and I know I was, but the doc's test said negative and then after an accident where a shopping cart was rammed into my pelvic area, I got spotting, clotting and then heavy bleeding with painful cramps. It last 2 days and today seems to have stopped with only light spotting and minimal cramping. So I'm not sure if I had a period....had a miscarriage or what!? CONFUSING! :hissy:
> 
> Anyway...I will just count 2 days ago as my start, so CD1 for me was the 30th. Not sure if we are going to try this month but still trying to make up my mind about it! I thought of taking time off to lose weight......just not sure yet.
> 
> Wishing you all :bfp: this month!!! :hug::hugs:

Hi Krazy!

Maybe taking some time to focus on you and your own health but not preventing the possiblity of pregnancy is a good place to be. I know it's worked for a few friends of mine! ;) I know the last month's been really hard for you. I hope everything gets figured out soon! :hugs:


----------



## dan-o

Would you belive it, I manged to drop my thermometer in my bedside drink this morning!!! What a donut.
I have a spare, but it gives different readings so I'll have to discard the temps I took before today :hissy:

My body seems to be changing slightly, I reckon if it carries on like this I might be ovulating mid cycle again :)

Hope my spotting has finally finished, I want some bedroom action!!!!


----------



## amanthony

dan-o said:


> Would you belive it, I manged to drop my thermometer in my bedside drink this morning!!! What a donut.
> I have a spare, but it gives different readings so I'll have to discard the temps I took before today :hissy:
> 
> My body seems to be changing slightly, I reckon if it carries on like this I might be ovulating mid cycle again :)
> 
> Hope my spotting has finally finished, I want some bedroom action!!!!

:rofl: I've never heard someone call themself a "donut"!!! :rofl:

You're only CD 8, so the temps aren't a big deal. Just good that it was now and not a week from now!

I'm with you on the wanting some bedroom action! We're trying to wait until the pre-O trying...the tension is killing me! But it will make the whole "trying" thing more exciting, I think. Or at least that's the hope.

I'm going to start my OPKs tomorrow, I think. CM just changed from sticky to creamy, so we're getting closer. If I ovulate the same time as last cycle it will be a week from Monday. What do you think...start 5 days before or 4?


----------



## dan-o

I wonder when I will ovulate this cycle... maybe this one will be a bit longer? 
It was on CD12 last time, then an 11 day LP, I barely had time to catch my breath, never mind the egg, lol!
My chart is so different to the last two, hope it's not going to be one of those non-egg releasing months you read about!!


----------



## amanthony

dan-o said:


> It was on CD12 last time, then an 11 day LP, I barely had time to catch my breath, never mind the egg, lol!
> My chart is so different to the last two, hope it's not going to be one of those non-egg releasing months you read about!!

:rofl: You WILL catch the egg this month, Dan-O! Keep up the PMA that you seem to always have...it WILL happen. :)

This is only my second month charting, and the firt with BBT and consistent CM checks, etc. I just hope the BBT tells me I'm ovulating correctly. I've had almost completely flat temps since I started, with a deviation on only 1 day. Could be that my thermometer only reads to the tenth instead of the hundredth. As long as I see it change around ovulation I'm good though, right?


----------



## dan-o

Yeah see how it goes, you may get a big rise after ov, thus not needing a more sensitive thermometer :)
Mine are normally quite flat even with the basal one, but I think its my hormones readjusting after being on BC for so long.

I took my temps this morning, granted they were 45 minutes early, but look how low they are! What is on with me this cycle!!!? Maybe I'm heading for an early ov again, I'll check my OPK's a bit later.


----------



## krazykat

I was just catching up on the posts, been busy today but wanted to stop in and say hello to all! :hugs:

The doctor ordered the ultrasound, now I have to wait for the imaging people to call me to schedule it. I'm still having pain and cramping, so bad at times that I wonder what is going on down there!? This is NOT a normal period, no matter what the doctor had thought! When I told on the phone today what came out of me Thurs&Fri and the heavy gushing bleeding (sorry a bit TMI), they were shocked. Hopefully this ultrasound will show what is going on down there.

In the meantime, we are not going to be protected when we BD, so whatever happens, happens but we are not really "trying" as before. 

Hope you all are well! :hug:


----------



## ald

How is everyone today, keeping up the PMA I hope!! Well for this cycle only I am glad I have longer cycles as hubby is away for another 10 days so hopefully will be home before I O and be able to catch that eggy, but knowing my body for the first time ever I will O early lol!!! The :witch: has finally left now, although the last 2 days have on been spotting, so just waiting for hubby to come home for me to pounce on him!


----------



## dan-o

Morning Krazy & Ald :) xxx


----------



## amanthony

dan-o said:


> Yeah see how it goes, you may get a big rise after ov, thus not needing a more sensitive thermometer :)
> Mine are normally quite flat even with the basal one, but I think its my hormones readjusting after being on BC for so long.
> 
> I took my temps this morning, granted they were 45 minutes early, but look how low they are! What is on with me this cycle!!!? Maybe I'm heading for an early ov again, I'll check my OPK's a bit later.

Early O isn't bad, if you're doing the BD already! That means the 2ww starts sooner!

I didn't know that the BCP might affect the temps! I was on it for a couple of years, so maybe that's part of it? I don't know. Hopefully my temps will clearly rise and show ovulation. Otherwise I'll get a more sensitive thermometer, and try not to worry that I'm just not ovulating at all!


----------



## amanthony

krazykat said:


> I was just catching up on the posts, been busy today but wanted to stop in and say hello to all! :hugs:
> 
> The doctor ordered the ultrasound, now I have to wait for the imaging people to call me to schedule it. I'm still having pain and cramping, so bad at times that I wonder what is going on down there!? This is NOT a normal period, no matter what the doctor had thought! When I told on the phone today what came out of me Thurs&Fri and the heavy gushing bleeding (sorry a bit TMI), they were shocked. Hopefully this ultrasound will show what is going on down there.
> 
> In the meantime, we are not going to be protected when we BD, so whatever happens, happens but we are not really "trying" as before.
> 
> Hope you all are well! :hug:


Be sure to keep us updated on the ultrasound! Hopefully it all gets sorted out--at the very least, it would be nice to get a better idea of what's going on with your body! In the meantime, keep taking care of yourself and keeping your spirits high! You've got our support! :hugs:


----------



## amanthony

ald said:


> How is everyone today, keeping up the PMA I hope!! Well for this cycle only I am glad I have longer cycles as hubby is away for another 10 days so hopefully will be home before I O and be able to catch that eggy, but knowing my body for the first time ever I will O early lol!!! The :witch: has finally left now, although the last 2 days have on been spotting, so just waiting for hubby to come home for me to pounce on him!

:rofl: Have fun pouncing! ;)


----------



## krazykat

ald said:


> How is everyone today, keeping up the PMA I hope!! Well for this cycle only I am glad I have longer cycles as hubby is away for another 10 days so hopefully will be home before I O and be able to catch that eggy, but knowing my body for the first time ever I will O early lol!!! The :witch: has finally left now, although the last 2 days have on been spotting, so just waiting for hubby to come home for me to pounce on him!

LOL too funny! Hope you catch that eggy! :dust:


----------



## krazykat

dan-o said:


> Morning Krazy & Ald :) xxx

Thanks Dan-o, hope you had a good one! :hug:


----------



## krazykat

amanthony said:


> Be sure to keep us updated on the ultrasound! Hopefully it all gets sorted out--at the very least, it would be nice to get a better idea of what's going on with your body! In the meantime, keep taking care of yourself and keeping your spirits high! You've got our support! :hugs:

I really do appreciate the support!! :hugs::hug:


----------



## krazykat

Had really bad pain today, but it isn't that cramping pain, it is more of a pulling pain and it gets so bad at times. Then tonight I started having some:blush: yellow discharge and it smells a bit odd......never had that before that I can remember. Who knows what is up with my body! :cry::sad2:

Haven't heard nothing from the imaging folks to schedule the ultrasound....they were supposed to call me but haven't. Then when they call, who knows how long it will be until I actually get the ultrasound, talk about frustrating! Call me a waaaambulance!


----------



## ald

Good morning everyone, hope all are good and you are planning that catching the eggy mission! I have a small amount of EWCM last night and just hoping it is a one off and not me O ing jet - Stay away eggy for another 2 weeks!!


----------



## dan-o

Morning!

Me too ald, but I did ov early last time too.
Got some BD done just incase I am coming into my fertile period, plus we haven't done it for a while, so it should help the old sperm count!

Amanthony, will you be doing OPK's? I'm sure you will see a rise anyway, lots of people seem to use the normal thermometers with good results, I had a look in the chart gallery on FF!!

Krazy, I hope you are OK. Sounds awful & it's gone on for a while now :( Maybe you should pester them to get in asap?


----------



## krazykat

dan-o said:


> Morning!
> 
> Krazy, I hope you are OK. Sounds awful & it's gone on for a while now :( Maybe you should pester them to get in asap?

I stay up late, so for me its 120am right now, so morning but really for me it is night because I haven't went to bed yet! :shock:

I think I have pestered them a lot to where they are tired of returning my calls ha. I may switch doctors because this one I just happened upon and first time I saw them was when all this began with the clotting, etc.


----------



## krazykat

ald said:


> Good morning everyone, hope all are good and you are planning that catching the eggy mission! I have a small amount of EWCM last night and just hoping it is a one off and not me O ing jet - Stay away eggy for another 2 weeks!!

Hope that o stays away until the time is right for you! :hug:


----------



## dan-o

I've just done an OPK, much darker line than yesterday & I usually get a fade in like this before a positive. I also have borderline ewcm today, just like CD10 last cycle.

Reckon I might be on for an early ov again then, yikes!


----------



## krazykat

Ultrasound got scheduled for tomorrow but the pain on my right side is so bad that they advised me to go to the ER if I need to. I might go tonight because this is just not right and the pain is increasing and I started to bleed again.......:cry:


----------



## amanthony

krazykat said:


> Ultrasound got scheduled for tomorrow but the pain on my right side is so bad that they advised me to go to the ER if I need to. I might go tonight because this is just not right and the pain is increasing and I started to bleed again.......:cry:

Let us know, Krazy! You're in our prayers...


----------



## krazykat

amanthony said:


> krazykat said:
> 
> 
> Ultrasound got scheduled for tomorrow but the pain on my right side is so bad that they advised me to go to the ER if I need to. I might go tonight because this is just not right and the pain is increasing and I started to bleed again.......:cry:
> 
> Let us know, Krazy! You're in our prayers...Click to expand...

Thanks, I'm waiting on DH to get home to decide if we are going to the ER tonight or just going to wait till tomorrow. The pain comes and goes on my right side but is constant on my whole pelvic region.


----------



## amanthony

dan-o said:


> Morning!
> 
> Me too ald, but I did ov early last time too.
> Got some BD done just incase I am coming into my fertile period, plus we haven't done it for a while, so it should help the old sperm count!
> 
> Amanthony, will you be doing OPK's? I'm sure you will see a rise anyway, lots of people seem to use the normal thermometers with good results, I had a look in the chart gallery on FF!!

Sounds like you're gearing up for ovulation anytime now, Dan-O! Time to get to business--TIME TO MAKE THAT BABY!!!

Thanks for the insight on the thermometers, Dan-O. I'm hoping that the one I have will work. I'm seeing some different temps now. Today I had a drop...also noticing increased CM, transitioning toward EWCM right now. It's getting more and more stretchy, but not clear yet. Started the OPKs the other day, but it doesn't look like I'm Oing yet--NOTHING in the test line part at ALL! I started taking B-Complex, which may be why I'm seeing more. WHO KNOWS!?!? :shrug:

We had a good session the other night just in case it's O comes early. We waited as long as we could, just to increase the old sperm count and make it more exciting. I just don't want it to feel like work at any point. REALLY trying to avoid that! With the transitioning CM, though, we're going to have to get serious here and get lots more of those little guys on their mission so they'll be ready whenever that egg decides to show up!


----------



## amanthony

krazykat said:


> amanthony said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krazykat said:
> 
> 
> Ultrasound got scheduled for tomorrow but the pain on my right side is so bad that they advised me to go to the ER if I need to. I might go tonight because this is just not right and the pain is increasing and I started to bleed again.......:cry:
> 
> Let us know, Krazy! You're in our prayers...Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, I'm waiting on DH to get home to decide if we are going to the ER tonight or just going to wait till tomorrow. The pain comes and goes on my right side but is constant on my whole pelvic region.Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

I hope the pain and the wondering will all be over VERY soon!


----------



## dan-o

krazykat said:


> Ultrasound got scheduled for tomorrow but the pain on my right side is so bad that they advised me to go to the ER if I need to. I might go tonight because this is just not right and the pain is increasing and I started to bleed again.......:cry:

You are in our prayers too krazykat :hug: xxx


----------



## dan-o

amanthony said:


> Sounds like you're gearing up for ovulation anytime now, Dan-O! Time to get to business--TIME TO MAKE THAT BABY!!!


DEFFO!! I reckon my OPK's will be positive by later today or tomorrow morning! :wohoo:

Sounds like you will be right after me too, what day do you normally ovulate?


----------



## krazykat

Update: I didn't go to the ER, just didn't want more med bills and the pain is not as bed because I laid around all evening doing not much of anything lol. So I have my ultrasound tomorrow afternoon and will update then on the results, hopefully they will tell me the results tomorrow right? Gee, I hope I don't have to wait days for those too lol. :hissy: 

Hope you all are having good cycles! :friends::hug:


----------



## krazykat

dan-o said:


> I reckon my OPK's will be positive by later today or tomorrow morning! :wohoo:

Have fun!! lol :happydance:


----------



## ald

Catch that eggy Dan-o, we are all getting out :BFP: this month!


----------



## jaytee

DAN-O I hope you catch that eggie!!!

Morning girls! (at least for me its morning lol) I'm cd8 today. Tomorrow is my last day on Clomid and I can't wait. I have had headaches since the first day of taking Clomid. Sorry I haven't been on much....I'm focusing on work and school....I hope everyone is doing great. I see that many of you are near ovulation and I hope you all catch the egg. I should be ovulating sometime between the 12th and 17th of November so I still have a way to go. lol 

I have a question... When do you girls test with OPK? Like at what time....I'm thinking about testing at 11am and 8pm every day. I start my digital opks on Monday. But I'm starting today with the IC opks.


----------



## hopefulfor09

Hi Ladies! I was away at a conference and am just catching up. Started the bd marathon yesterday and am now on CD10. Using opks - ald - I was wondering the same thing - I have only been using one per day around 2:30pm - should I be using two per day?


----------



## amanthony

dan-o said:


> amanthony said:
> 
> 
> Sounds like you're gearing up for ovulation anytime now, Dan-O! Time to get to business--TIME TO MAKE THAT BABY!!!
> 
> 
> DEFFO!! I reckon my OPK's will be positive by later today or tomorrow morning! :wohoo:
> 
> Sounds like you will be right after me too, what day do you normally ovulate?Click to expand...

Last month was CD16, but that was my first time doing the OPKs. My cycle varies a bit, but last month AF arrived exactly 14 days after the ovulation. So I'm not positive when ovulation should happen, but probably soon (Monday if it's the same as last month) and I'm going to count on a 14 day LP after that (or would that be a 13 day LP, if AF came on the 14th day?).

Keep us updated on your OPK results!


----------



## amanthony

jaytee said:


> DAN-O I hope you catch that eggie!!!
> 
> Morning girls! (at least for me its morning lol) I'm cd8 today. Tomorrow is my last day on Clomid and I can't wait. I have had headaches since the first day of taking Clomid. Sorry I haven't been on much....I'm focusing on work and school....I hope everyone is doing great. I see that many of you are near ovulation and I hope you all catch the egg. I should be ovulating sometime between the 12th and 17th of November so I still have a way to go. lol
> 
> I have a question... When do you girls test with OPK? Like at what time....I'm thinking about testing at 11am and 8pm every day. I start my digital opks on Monday. But I'm starting today with the IC opks.

I take mine at 2 -- heard that was a good time to catch it, so I'm going with it. I'm not testing twice a day, but I plan to when I start to see a line. Last time I didn't catch it...only on the up and down side. This time I WILL catch it, even if I'm peeing on sticks all night long! :rofl:


----------



## amanthony

krazykat said:


> Update: I didn't go to the ER, just didn't want more med bills and the pain is not as bed because I laid around all evening doing not much of anything lol. So I have my ultrasound tomorrow afternoon and will update then on the results, hopefully they will tell me the results tomorrow right? Gee, I hope I don't have to wait days for those too lol. :hissy:
> 
> Hope you all are having good cycles! :friends::hug:

I hope that you don't have to wait for that too! LET US KNOW!!! :hugs:


----------



## jaytee

amanthony said:


> jaytee said:
> 
> 
> DAN-O I hope you catch that eggie!!!
> 
> Morning girls! (at least for me its morning lol) I'm cd8 today. Tomorrow is my last day on Clomid and I can't wait. I have had headaches since the first day of taking Clomid. Sorry I haven't been on much....I'm focusing on work and school....I hope everyone is doing great. I see that many of you are near ovulation and I hope you all catch the egg. I should be ovulating sometime between the 12th and 17th of November so I still have a way to go. lol
> 
> I have a question... When do you girls test with OPK? Like at what time....I'm thinking about testing at 11am and 8pm every day. I start my digital opks on Monday. But I'm starting today with the IC opks.
> 
> I take mine at 2 -- heard that was a good time to catch it, so I'm going with it. I'm not testing twice a day, but I plan to when I start to see a line. Last time I didn't catch it...only on the up and down side. This time I WILL catch it, even if I'm peeing on sticks all night long! :rofl:Click to expand...


:rofl: You sound just like me! I would be POAS all night too if I were allowed...:rofl:

I can't wait to use the digital ones and see a smiley face!


----------



## amanthony

jaytee said:


> amanthony said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jaytee said:
> 
> 
> DAN-O I hope you catch that eggie!!!
> 
> I have a question... When do you girls test with OPK? Like at what time....I'm thinking about testing at 11am and 8pm every day. I start my digital opks on Monday. But I'm starting today with the IC opks.
> 
> I take mine at 2 -- heard that was a good time to catch it, so I'm going with it. I'm not testing twice a day, but I plan to when I start to see a line. Last time I didn't catch it...only on the up and down side. This time I WILL catch it, even if I'm peeing on sticks all night long! :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :rofl: You sound just like me! I would be POAS all night too if I were allowed...:rofl:
> 
> I can't wait to use the digital ones and see a smiley face!Click to expand...

I'm jealous! I want a smiley face! :)


----------



## krazykat

amanthony said:


> krazykat said:
> 
> 
> Update: I didn't go to the ER, just didn't want more med bills and the pain is not as bed because I laid around all evening doing not much of anything lol. So I have my ultrasound tomorrow afternoon and will update then on the results, hopefully they will tell me the results tomorrow right? Gee, I hope I don't have to wait days for those too lol. :hissy:
> 
> Hope you all are having good cycles! :friends::hug:
> 
> I hope that you don't have to wait for that too! LET US KNOW!!! :hugs:Click to expand...

Ok, here is the deal. Before my ultrasound, I asked them how long it will take to get the results back and they said: It usually is 48 hours before you hear anything UNLESS the results show an emergency situation and you will hear back today!

Well....after my test (they did ultrasound on the outside and then the vaginal one)....she took the results to the radiologist and then came back and said "Your doctor will get the results TODAY" and I was like TODAY!? She said yes and that is all she could say.

Now from what they told me before the ultrasound, only in an emergency situation do you get the results today......so what in the world!?!? :wacko:

I called my doctor's office on the way home and told them what the radiologist said about today.....they said that wasn't good because the longer it takes to get the results back, usually the better, meaning no problems. The nurse said they haven't gotten anything yet, of course it was only a few minutes after my ultrasound, so they probably haven't sent them over yet.

So now its wait wait wait......and stressed stressed stressed! Throughout the ultrasound, the lady wouldn't tell me anything but yes that was my uterus, she wouldn't say what anything else was! 

I'm in pain still of course........waiting by BOTH of my phones to hear something. My doctor leaves around 5 I think, its 335pm now.......waiting...:cry:


----------



## amanthony

krazykat said:


> Ok, here is the deal. Before my ultrasound, I asked them how long it will take to get the results back and they said: It usually is 48 hours before you hear anything UNLESS the results show an emergency situation and you will hear back today!
> 
> Well....after my test (they did ultrasound on the outside and then the vaginal one)....she took the results to the radiologist and then came back and said "Your doctor will get the results TODAY" and I was like TODAY!? She said yes and that is all she could say.
> 
> Now from what they told me before the ultrasound, only in an emergency situation do you get the results today......so what in the world!?!? :wacko:
> 
> I called my doctor's office on the way home and told them what the radiologist said about today.....they said that wasn't good because the longer it takes to get the results back, usually the better, meaning no problems. The nurse said they haven't gotten anything yet, of course it was only a few minutes after my ultrasound, so they probably haven't sent them over yet.
> 
> So now its wait wait wait......and stressed stressed stressed! Throughout the ultrasound, the lady wouldn't tell me anything but yes that was my uterus, she wouldn't say what anything else was!
> 
> I'm in pain still of course........waiting by BOTH of my phones to hear something. My doctor leaves around 5 I think, its 335pm now.......waiting...:cry:


Oh goodness Krazy, I'm so sorry! PLEASE update as soon as you hear anything! You'll be alright. You're in our prayers. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## krazykat

amanthony said:


> Oh goodness Krazy, I'm so sorry! PLEASE update as soon as you hear anything! You'll be alright. You're in our prayers. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Still no call.....guess it wasn't that urgent, so maybe that is a good sign? I had called and asked to speak with the doctor but they said he is seeing patients that have been waiting in rooms for him, so not sure if he will even get to my results today. Gee thanks.......did I mention, I'm switching doctors after all this? The growth on my urethra is causing pain but all I got from the doctor was "wow, I've never seen anything like that before".......that isn't what you want to hear from someone who has been through medical school you know!? Then all these other symptoms, I'm just waiting for an explanation. I'm in pain, I'm thinking of taking a few painkillers tonight and just trying to sleep off this anxiety.....I can't believe they didn't call me, knowing how in pain I am and how much I'm worried over this. I prayed that God would make the doctor have compassion on me and call! :cry: Sorry if I sound like a whiney baby......I'm just really stressed out, what started as a happy month the beginning of October to TTC has turned into one of the biggest headaches of my life lol. :hissy:


----------



## ald

krazykat I really hope everything is ok, make sure you get back on the phone to the doc first thing, its not fair them saying your doc will get the results today and really scaring you and then not getting back to you.

I have been up since I took my temp at 5am just wanting to cry, why is it for the past year I have had really irregular long cycles, never knowing where I am from one month to the next and this month my hubby goes away and I thought that as I have long cycles he would be back for ovulation but noooooooo, my temp has gone up this morning and I have loads of watery cm, I know i am going to O this weekend and I've not had sex once this cycle. So I guess thats me out this month :cry:


----------



## krazykat

ald said:


> krazykat I really hope everything is ok, make sure you get back on the phone to the doc first thing, its not fair them saying your doc will get the results today and really scaring you and then not getting back to you.
> 
> I have been up since I took my temp at 5am just wanting to cry, why is it for the past year I have had really irregular long cycles, never knowing where I am from one month to the next and this month my hubby goes away and I thought that as I have long cycles he would be back for ovulation but noooooooo, my temp has gone up this morning and I have loads of watery cm, I know i am going to O this weekend and I've not had sex once this cycle. So I guess thats me out this month :cry:

I'm sorry to hear about your O coming and hubby not going to be there. I know it must be frustrating! :hug:


----------



## dan-o

Krazy, I watched that michael moore film, about the american healthcare system, last night.. my god, I was shocked!! I will never complain about our NHS again!!! 
Praying that no news is good news hun xxx

Ald that is such a bummer, how bloody typical! Could be good news your cycles are getting more regular though? :D

I'm deffo going to ovulate sometime between today & tomorrow going by past cycles. I did an OPK with 2mu, just to see (I know its too early in the morning to do one really!) and its positive! I'm pretty happy about that as i've switched to the less sensitive ones this time & wasn't sure how dark they'd go. 


Edited to add: here is my OPK from mid morning..

https://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k240/DANIELLA77/IMG_2126-1.jpg


Ov time!!!! Woo hooo....:wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## dan-o

Amanthony, any more signs of ov yet? :)


----------



## jaytee

Hey girls!

I hope everyone is doing ok today! I'm in a little pain. I have bad cramps!!!! They began last night and are still here. But its weird because I'm on cd9 and the :witch: ended about four days ago. This is so very weird!

Well I have to go and get some work done! 

:hugs:


----------



## amanthony

dan-o said:


> Amanthony, any more signs of ov yet? :)

YAAAAAY YOU, Dan-O! That's the kind of no-questions-about-it POSTIVE OPK that I'm waiting for!!! And it looks like you're getting a lot of action in this month, too! Gearing up for that :bfp:! WOOHOOO!!!

As for me...yesterday I had what I thought could be EWCM, but wasn't sure. Still figuring this out. It was (WARNING: TMI ALERT! PROCEED WITH CAUTION!) mostly clear and stretchy, but still a little bit opaque and after stretching would end up in a clump. Also more slippery/watery present, but the large amounts of the other CM...it's what my creamy had been transitioning to and I'd still been charting as creamy, but as it was more clear I thought, "maybe it's EWCM?". Last night, however, it was DEFINITELY watery. So I'm thinking maybe that wasn't quite EWCM and we're still on our way there? Because I'm still getting NOTHING on those OPKs. So maybe it will be EWCM today? Or maybe I just don't know what EWCM is yet! WHO KNOWS!?! But I think I'm getting closer! Hopefully I'll be right after you! :hugs:

EDIT:

DAN-O, do you hold your pee for 4 hours before doing the OPK? I try to, cutting my liquids down to almost nothing 2 hours before. It's hard, though! I have a tiny bladder! Is 4 hours preferred, or just 2? I keep getting mixed information...


----------



## amanthony

ALD - I'm SO sorry about the horrible timing. I know we all wish that we could figure out our bodies and get them on a schedule (or at least I do). Maybe your body is just gearing up, but will stay in the waiting for O mode for a while? Don't get discouraged just yet. Because even if O does come early you can be happy that your body's getting more regular, like Dan-O said. :hugs:

KRAZY - Please keep us updated. That's so frustrating. But like you said--maybe no news was good news. And you really should expect to hear something today. Annoy them until they give you answers, if nothing else! Then be sure to let us know! :hugs: We're here for you!

JAY-TEE - I had weird kind-of cramps this cycle too. I don't know what that is all about, but I just figured...maybe the weird little differences in this cycle are what's going to set it apart and make it the one that gets us that :bfp:! ;)


----------



## krazykat

dan-o said:


> Krazy, I watched that michael moore film, about the american healthcare system, last night.. my god, I was shocked!! I will never complain about our NHS again!!!
> Praying that no news is good news hun xxx
> 
> Ald that is such a bummer, how bloody typical! Could be good news your cycles are getting more regular though? :D
> 
> I'm deffo going to ovulate sometime between today & tomorrow going by past cycles. I did an OPK with 2mu, just to see (I know its too early in the morning to do one really!) and its positive! I'm pretty happy about that as i've switched to the less sensitive ones this time & wasn't sure how dark they'd go.
> 
> 
> Edited to add: here is my OPK from mid morning..
> 
> https://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k240/DANIELLA77/IMG_2126-1.jpg
> 
> 
> Ov time!!!! Woo hooo....:wohoo::wohoo:


WOOHOOO!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## krazykat

amanthony said:


> KRAZY - Please keep us updated. That's so frustrating. But like you said--maybe no news was good news. And you really should expect to hear something today. Annoy them until they give you answers, if nothing else! Then be sure to let us know! :hugs: We're here for you!

Thank you.......update to follow. :hug:


----------



## krazykat

Ultrasound came back normal, nothing found, uterus is empty. (they mentioned chemical pregnancy is what gave me those 2 positive readings) Next step, they are sending to me a specialist to check the 'growth' on my urethra. It gets so big sometimes it blocks where I urinate....so didn't realize it could be causing the pelvic pain. 

Good news is, if we want to try here in few days we can seemingly. So I have to think about that because I would ovulate in 4 or 5 days from now. I thought of stopping and trying to lose weight for a few months. I'm 5'4 180 pounds, so that is considered obese. I would like to get to around 145. *What do you all think? I just want some advice.......should I keep trying, or wait to get that growth tested out or wait to lose weight, etc?*

Thank you all for being such a great support! It has helped! :hugs::hug:


----------



## amanthony

krazykat said:


> Ultrasound came back normal, nothing found, uterus is empty. (they mentioned chemical pregnancy is what gave me those 2 positive readings) Next step, they are sending to me a specialist to check the 'growth' on my urethra. It gets so big sometimes it blocks where I urinate....so didn't realize it could be causing the pelvic pain.
> 
> Good news is, if we want to try here in few days we can seemingly. So I have to think about that because I would ovulate in 4 or 5 days from now. I thought of stopping and trying to lose weight for a few months. I'm 5'4 178 pounds, so that is considered obese. I would like to get to around 145. What do you all think? I just want some advice.......should I keep trying, or wait to get that growth tested out or wait to lose weight, etc?
> 
> Thank you all for being such a great support! It has helped! :hugs::hug:

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYY!!! SO glad that everything's alright, and you FINALLY have an answer on the constant pain you were going through! Poor thing! :hugs:

In my opinion--and it's just that, one girl's opinion--if you CAN put babymaking on the backburner and not make it your focus, maybe you should. Don't do anything to prevent it, just don't focus on it. Focus on you. Getting your growth taken care of, getting healthier, feeling good in general. And most of the time, from what I've learned, that's EXACTLY when people get pregnant. That's what I'd love to do, but I have to be honest with myself, and I'm not at the point where I can let go just yet. I wish I was. That's probably when I will get pregnant. I just don't know how to make myself do it just yet. Either way, let us know! :hugs:


----------



## hopefulfor09

Dano-o - that's a lovely +OPK - now go catch that eggie.

KrazyKat - I am so sorry to hear what you have been through these last few days.The good news is that now you know. As for whether or not you should hold off on TTC - that hunny is a question only you can answer. But I do agree with amanthony - don't prevent but focus on yourself and I bet you get preggers! I think losing weight is important for both you and you're little bean to be - but you have to do it healthy. This journey is an emotional roller coaster and we're here for ya - whatever you decide.

Ald - Sorry to hear DH is away - that has happened to me 2x - Dh has to go away for work right I am O'ing. Frustrating I know but isn't that the way it always seems to happen? Hang in there.

Amanthony - I too am waiting for O - using opks but still nada. Line is getting a little darker though. I am on CD11 of a usually 25 day cycle so it should be anytime - gonna jump DH as soon as he gets home from work. Hee hee. And tomorrow too. 

Ladies let's all get down to BD business and catch our eggies. Babydust to all.


----------



## krazykat

Thank you both for your input!! :hugs:

Here is what I have decided: I'm going to try and lose weight. We are not going to be actually "_trying_" to conceive but if it happens, it happens. Basically its in God's hands but we won't be doing it on certain days, etc.

After I get to a healthy weight, we will actually TRY for a baby.


----------



## dan-o

krazykat said:


> Thank you both for your input!! :hugs:
> 
> We are not going to be actually "_trying_" to conceive but if it happens, it happens.

Soooo many people on here get BFP's doing just that!!! ;)


----------



## dan-o

amanthony said:


> YAAAAAY YOU, Dan-O! That's the kind of no-questions-about-it POSTIVE OPK that I'm waiting for!!! And it looks like you're getting a lot of action in this month, too! Gearing up for that :bfp:! WOOHOOO!!!
> 
> 
> DAN-O, do you hold your pee for 4 hours before doing the OPK? I try to, cutting my liquids down to almost nothing 2 hours before. It's hard, though! I have a tiny bladder! Is 4 hours preferred, or just 2? I keep getting mixed information...

Yes I have been seriously molesting my dear chap!!! :blush:

Unfortunately disaster struck last night & we fell asleep before we managed to dtd (both worked really hard on our house yesterday) & this morning he was too grumpy to have a go before he went to work. He's promised some action later but won't be home until after 10. I think I've probably already ovulated anyway, but no harm in a bit of extra action shhhhh ;)
This egg should be fairly well covered, but if not there is always next time. If my cycles are going to be this short, I don't mind waiting so much, lol!!


I find that when my OPK's turn positive most pee will give a good result, unless I've drunk a lot of water or a beer, then the line is lighter.
Afternoon & evening when I haven't drunk much is usually best, but not necsessarily held in for a long time :)

The problem is you need to drink plenty to help make more fertile mucus, you can't win! pmsl

Ohhh and the CM you talk about, I get the exact same thing right before it turns watery/eggwhite! I have no idea how to report it on FF either??


----------



## dan-o

Hopeful, good luck to you too, are you ovulating soon? 

Looks like I'm miles ahead of everyone else (again!) now my body has decided to start these short cycles, trouble is my luteal phase is quite short too, so I need an early implanter to stand a chance of it sticking!


----------



## krazykat

dan-o said:


> krazykat said:
> 
> 
> Thank you both for your input!! :hugs:
> 
> We are not going to be actually "_trying_" to conceive but if it happens, it happens.
> 
> Soooo many people on here get BFP's doing just that!!! ;)Click to expand...

So I've heard! It would be funny if I miss this cycle's AF and get a BFP by not even trying ha. Well I'm ready to start shrinking, hoping to be at a decent weight :bodyb: by Feb/March to "try" again.


----------



## dan-o

I should probably lose a few pounds too! 
Oh well at least i thought about it (it's the thought that counts right?) :rofl:


----------



## krazykat

dan-o said:


> I should probably lose a few pounds too!
> Oh well at least i thought about it (it's the thought that counts right?) :rofl:

LOL ya, I've been thinking about it for over a year hehe :rofl: 

Actually, I used to be really small, a size 4/6 (US size, not sure what it is in other countries), but now I'm a 14/16!! I went from 140's to now 180. That is 40 pounds gained, but most of that was medication weight gain, which I have learned is the hardest to get off.


----------



## dan-o

I have no excuse, I just LOVE food! he he


----------



## grumpymoo

Hi Ladies!

Hope you are all doing ok

My cycle seems to be getting a little shorter.Yipee!
Makes that 2ww a bit less time to wait. Positive opk yesterday and a 30 day cycle last month.

I would never of thought I would actually be pleased about something like that!


----------



## dan-o

Brill grumpymoo! We have the same 2ww then!! :D


----------



## amanthony

dan-o said:


> amanthony said:
> 
> 
> YAAAAAY YOU, Dan-O! That's the kind of no-questions-about-it POSTIVE OPK that I'm waiting for!!! And it looks like you're getting a lot of action in this month, too! Gearing up for that :bfp:! WOOHOOO!!!
> 
> 
> DAN-O, do you hold your pee for 4 hours before doing the OPK? I try to, cutting my liquids down to almost nothing 2 hours before. It's hard, though! I have a tiny bladder! Is 4 hours preferred, or just 2? I keep getting mixed information...
> 
> Yes I have been seriously molesting my dear chap!!! :blush:
> 
> Unfortunately disaster struck last night & we fell asleep before we managed to dtd (both worked really hard on our house yesterday) & this morning he was too grumpy to have a go before he went to work. He's promised some action later but won't be home until after 10. I think I've probably already ovulated anyway, but no harm in a bit of extra action shhhhh ;)
> This egg should be fairly well covered, but if not there is always next time. If my cycles are going to be this short, I don't mind waiting so much, lol!!
> 
> 
> I find that when my OPK's turn positive most pee will give a good result, unless I've drunk a lot of water or a beer, then the line is lighter.
> Afternoon & evening when I haven't drunk much is usually best, but not necsessarily held in for a long time :)
> 
> The problem is you need to drink plenty to help make more fertile mucus, you can't win! pmsl
> 
> Ohhh and the CM you talk about, I get the exact same thing right before it turns watery/eggwhite! I have no idea how to report it on FF either??Click to expand...

Morning, Dan-O!

Thanks for the info on your OPK testing--it's nice to hear from someone you know who's done it and gotten a positive OPK, rather than read all the info online and not know what to make of it.

And my CM was DEFINITELY transitioning. I have a ton of EWCM now--I finally know what it is, thanks to consistent checking, and I have a TON of it, thanks to my B-Complex!

Speaking of which...B6 is supposed to lengthen your LP if it's short. Here's what my friend--a self-proclaimed research whore--explained:

They say it makes LP longer for women sometimes. Let me explain why - it is supposed to promote the health of the follicle, thus the corpus luteum too. The healthier follicle should pop off when it is mature and the corpus luteum produces better and longer lasting progesterone, thus lengthening the LP of women whose follicles would pop off too soon (immature) or too late (too mature). If your eggs are already healthy and popping off at the right time, it probably won't do diddly squat for it!!!!

Also--the B6 WAAAAAY increased the amount of CM for me within a matter of _DAYS_. It helps the whole...don't drink, because you have to take an OPK test but drink lots for the CM dilemma. :)

I can't wait to join you in the 2WW! I wish I was there already! Come on...I want a positive OPK today!!!


----------



## krazykat

amanthony said:


> Speaking of which...B6 is supposed to lengthen your LP if it's short. Here's what my friend--a self-proclaimed research whore--explained:
> 
> They say it makes LP longer for women sometimes. Let me explain why - it is supposed to promote the health of the follicle, thus the corpus luteum too. The healthier follicle should pop off when it is mature and the corpus luteum produces better and longer lasting progesterone, thus lengthening the LP of women whose follicles would pop off too soon (immature) or too late (too mature). If your eggs are already healthy and popping off at the right time, it probably won't do diddly squat for it!!!!
> 
> Also--the B6 WAAAAAY increased the amount of CM for me within a matter of _DAYS_. It helps the whole...don't drink, because you have to take an OPK test but drink lots for the CM dilemma. :)
> 
> I can't wait to join you in the 2WW! I wish I was there already! Come on...I want a positive OPK today!!!

Are you talking about taking a vitamin B6 or something else? If so, how much per day to take for this?


----------



## dan-o

I take 'pregnacare' mainly for the folic acid, but it has a multivit including b-vits in too. 
My LP is still on the short side (11/12 days) & I've been taking the pregnacare every day for at least 2 months, mind you this cycle might be better, you never know!

I notice I am having my 3rd charted cycle with a 'slow rise' in temps after ov though, I do wonder if my progesterone is still a bit out of whack (I blame the BC) 

I started evening primrose oil as well this cycle & got a much better drop before ov & a lot more fertile mucus, so maybe that has balanced my estrogen a bit :)

Doctor said I have to wait for another 3 cycles before she will even think about looking into my hormones. She did admit it sounded like I have lower progesterone than the ideal but reckons my hormones will balance themselves eventually. Trouble is, my bio clock is ticking..... LOUDLY!!!! 

I would like to get preg pretty quickly, so I either have time still have time to think about having another one before my eggs run out... or if anything goes wrong I will have time to conceive at least one child!

I kind of wish I'd thought about this & had my implant removed sooner now, I was sooooo nieve thinking getting preg would be easy.


Anyway enough whinging, how is everyone today? :)


----------



## krazykat

grumpymoo said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> Hope you are all doing ok
> 
> My cycle seems to be getting a little shorter.Yipee!
> Makes that 2ww a bit less time to wait. Positive opk yesterday and a 30 day cycle last month.
> 
> I would never of thought I would actually be pleased about something like that!

Happy for you!! Hoping you get a :bfp: this cycle! :hug:


----------



## krazykat

dan-o said:


> I take 'pregnacare' mainly for the folic acid, but it has a multivit including b-vits in too.
> My LP is still on the short side (11/12 days) & I've been taking the pregnacare every day for at least 2 months, mind you this cycle might be better, you never know!
> 
> I notice I am having my 3rd charted cycle with a 'slow rise' in temps after ov though, I do wonder if my progesterone is still a bit out of whack (I blame the BC)
> 
> I started evening primrose oil as well this cycle & got a much better drop before ov & a lot more fertile mucus, so maybe that has balanced my estrogen a bit :)
> 
> Doctor said I have to wait for another 3 cycles before she will even think about looking into my hormones. She did admit it sounded like I have lower progesterone than the ideal but reckons my hormones will balance themselves eventually. Trouble is, my bio clock is ticking..... LOUDLY!!!!
> 
> I wanted to get preg pretty quickly, so I either have time still have time to think about having another one before my eggs run out... or if anything goes wrong I will have time to conceive at least one child!
> 
> I kind of wish I'd thought about this & had my implant removed sooner now, I was sooooo nieve thinking getting preg would be easy.
> 
> 
> Anyway enough whinging, how is everyone today? :)

I hope you do get pregnant soon! I'm off to bed! :hug:


----------



## hopefulfor09

Hi Ladies!

Well it looks like most of us have been busy:sex::sex::sex:

This is my first month of using OPKs and yesterday I POAS and it was so very nice to see 2 lines. My first time ever! Even if it's not an HPT it's so much nicer than seeing :bfn:

It wasn't quite as dark as control line, but pretty close - doing another as soon as I have to pee again. But we bd'd yesterday and today so hopefully we catch the eggie. Odd but I haven't had any EWCM - but haven't been as diligent at looking for it with the opks. 

We are gonna get lots of BFPs ladies. I can feel it!:dust:


----------



## hopefulfor09

So I just did another opk and it's way lighter (almost not there) than yesterday. How many days do you normally get +opk? I so badly want to catch that eggie.....but am very new to this OPK stuff. Should i stop testing now? Should I keep bd'ing?


----------



## dan-o

Hi hopeful! Have you been temping too? It's the best way to confirm ovulation, but can only tell you after you've ovulated.

I do the OPK's as well, like you, so I know beforehand when I'm likely to ovulate. 
I find they become dark last thing at night the day before they go positive, then positive for about 24 hours or less. I do get the EWCM as well though.

I have had them go almost postive once & I didn't ovulate, they went dark again a few days later & I did. It was like my body didn't quite et the egg out so gave it another go!!

I'd treat any dark line as potential for ovulation though, deffo! Good luck! xx


----------



## dan-o

PS. I'd deffo keep testing if you can :)


----------



## jaytee

hopefulfor09 said:


> So I just did another opk and it's way lighter (almost not there) than yesterday. How many days do you normally get +opk? I so badly want to catch that eggie.....but am very new to this OPK stuff. Should i stop testing now? Should I keep bd'ing?

If I were you (and I have learned this myself) I would baby dance as much as possible during ur fertile days. Which is from 18-12 days before your expected AF. Usually a women with a 28 day cycle is considered fertile from cd 7 - cd15 

For example: I know that I will ovulated anywhere between this wednesday and Sunday. So I baby dance for two days then skipp one day and then I repeat that cycle unti labout cycle day 23 or later if possible.

Sometime when we stress over the OPK we prevent our body's from ovulating on time.

Once I got a dark OPK (not positive yet though) and I was so excited and stressing about whether it was postive or not and the next day I should have gotten a positive instead my LH surge went back down and my body had to gear back up to ovulate again. 

So I hope I helped you a little :hugs:

Don't worry about the OPK...just BD as much as you can. :hugs:


----------



## jaytee

dan-o said:


> PS. I'd deffo keep testing if you can :)

Hey Dan-O!!!

Looks like you ovulated girl! :happydance: It also looks like you are consistent in ovulating on cd 12....thats awesome! :happydance: 

I wish I was like that! :blush: I'm taking clomid so I'm expected to ovulate between cd 14 and cd 19 so I have until Sunday to ovulate if the clomid worked.


----------



## amanthony

krazykat said:


> Are you talking about taking a vitamin B6 or something else? If so, how much per day to take for this?

At least 50 mg of B6, from what I can tell. I'm taking a B-Complex, which has more folic acid in it too. From what I understand, anything your body doesn't need will just pass in your urine (and give you some pretty flourescent yellow pee--I know that much!) so you can't overdo it. I'm taking 50 + 10 in my prenatal now.


----------



## amanthony

hopefulfor09 said:


> So I just did another opk and it's way lighter (almost not there) than yesterday. How many days do you normally get +opk? I so badly want to catch that eggie.....but am very new to this OPK stuff. Should i stop testing now? Should I keep bd'ing?

Maybe you caught the end of your surge. I don't know when you've been testing, but it's possible that the darker line was shortly after your surge, then the lighter was was as the LH was going down even more. For example, if the semi-dark line was in the am, you could have had the surge late the night before. I believe that's what happened to me last cycle. This time, once I got a little bit of a line I have been testing LOTS. I'm keeping them and seeing them go up and up and up. That was yesterday. I'm hoping that today's will be much darker until I actually catch it at its darkest! I don't want to be wondering, like last month! Good luck! :hugs:


----------



## amanthony

Dan-O--your chart's looking good! You're such an early ovulator! Lucky girl!

I'm still waiting for my ovulation. Lots of EWCM, due to the B6 I think. Line are getting darker on those OPK tests, and I'm just crossing my fingers for a clear YES on todays. That would mean ovulation tomorrow, and then the beginning of the torturous 2WW we all love and hate!

Hope everyone has a great week!


----------



## hopefulfor09

Thanks for all the info ladies. I am going to use opk again today because I didn't see any ewcm which now that I think about it really sucks the big one! Mind you I wasn't really looking for it, but usually I get a bunch (sorry tmi) when I wipe. Maybe I didn' ovulate so I should go and buy more tests in case my body does. Gawd this is so frustrating. grrr. Amanthony go catch that eggie and dan-o you are looking good.


----------



## amanthony

No EWCM? Hmmm...maybe it was a mini-/pre-surge! Keep testing! And checking that CM! And hey, it can't hurt to keep up with the babymaking too, just in case! ;)


----------



## hopefulfor09

Sorry to be such a serial poster but I just did another OPK and defo negative no line at all. So hopefully I did O and just didn't notice any ewcm because of all the bd'ing we've been doing. LOL. So the 2WW has officially begun for me and I have a funny feeling I am going to be particularly crazy so be warned ladies. LOL. I can't wait for you all to join me and Dan-o in the 2ww. Babydust.


----------



## hopefulfor09

Yeah Amanthony, I am just going to keep BDing. Great excuse to be a nympho!


----------



## amanthony

Sounds VERY reasonable to me, about the CM.

Can't wait to join you in the 2WW.

Come ON, egg! Let's get a move on!!!


----------



## jaytee

Hey Amanthony!

I can't wait to get a positive digital OPK! My internet cheapie looks positive today but i heard they are so sensitive that they turn positive about 2-3 days before actual ovulation and that this is why many women don't get pregnant using the internet cheapies so I'm also testing with Digital ones. I want to see my smiley face already! lol


----------



## amanthony

If only the internet cheapies were sesitive enough for me!

I've just done one and it's LIGHTER than yesterday, though yesterday never got "as dark or darker" and I took them all day long! Grrrr.

CM and temps are more accurate anyway, from what I understand.

Let me know what you discover, since you're doing both! How they compare, I mean. And good luck!


----------



## dan-o

Coo-ee, only meeee!

Not much to report from camp dan-o at 4dpo, just sore boobies & feeling hungry 24/7

Come on guys, you gotta be ovulating soon, its CD16/17 now!! :) xx


----------



## amanthony

You're telling me! I want to ovulate already! I might have, but I'm not sure. I'm going to post in the TTC forum now and see what anyone thinks. I'm making myself NUTS with this! I want to be in the 2WW already!!!


----------



## hopefulfor09

Oh Amanthony - it really sucks doesn't it? You'd think they'd have come up with a foolproof way to tell us ttcers whether or not we've ovulated. Jay tee - let us know about those digitals - hopefully none of us will be needing them next month but hopefully we'll all be in the two week wait. It sure does feel more like two months than two weeks doesn't it?

Babydust ladies! Let's make this a very successful thread!


----------



## jaytee

Cd 13 for me and no ovulation yet. . . my temps are going down so I hope I'm ovulating soon I hope that I can ovulate before cd19 that would be awesome but whatever...I just want Thanksgiving to come so that I can test already! lol


----------



## dan-o

amanthony said:


> If only the internet cheapies were sesitive enough for me!
> 
> I've just done one and it's LIGHTER than yesterday, though yesterday never got "as dark or darker" and I took them all day long! Grrrr.
> 
> CM and temps are more accurate anyway, from what I understand.

Have you tried the more sensitive ones? I think all women get different levels of LH. I know the expensive clearblue ones are less sensitive, I've tried them & only _just_ got a positive on my surge day.

Looking at your temps though, it doesn't indicate ovulation yet does it?

Hope you ov soon hunny! xx


----------



## dan-o

jaytee said:


> Cd 13 for me and no ovulation yet. . . my temps are going down so I hope I'm ovulating soon I hope that I can ovulate before cd19 that would be awesome but whatever...I just want Thanksgiving to come so that I can test already! lol

Looks promising! Mine seem to dip before ov like that too! Shouldn't be long now!! xx


----------



## dan-o

hopefulfor09 said:


> Sorry to be such a serial poster but I just did another OPK and defo negative no line at all. So hopefully I did O and just didn't notice any ewcm because of all the bd'ing we've been doing. LOL. So the 2WW has officially begun for me and I have a funny feeling I am going to be particularly crazy so be warned ladies. LOL. I can't wait for you all to join me and Dan-o in the 2ww. Babydust.

Ohh I hope you have ov'ed & are waiting too.. I'm geting lonely! :)


----------



## dan-o

I found this article about when to test on FF, you might find it useful :)

I will have to sit on my hands not to POAS early though, especially after sash13 got a positive digi at 10dpo in our last group!!!!

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/When-can-I-expect-a-positive-HPT-if-I-am-pregnant.html


----------



## dan-o

OK not sure what to make of this as it now questions my ovulation too...

I was bored & did an OPK yesterday (naughty me!) got a second line slightly darker than my usual non surge line. I was intrigued, so did another today, the line is darker again. It's just like my fade in pattern I get in the 36 hours before I get true positives.

I'm a bit confused now & kinda wish I hadn't decided to POAS through boredom, but on the other hand, if I haven't ovulated yet, I'd also like to know so we can re-commence BD action!!!

I checked my cm, it's creamy/sticky, my cervix is med-soft, low & as closed as it can be while med-soft.

You can ignore my temps up to day 8 (they are way off normal due to a couple of explainable factors) but my dip & post ov temps are bang on.

What do you think, should I post this on the main board, or will I look like a desperate POAS addict? :rofl:


----------



## jaytee

Dan-O 

I think you chart looks great! I also think you already ovulated. But if I were you I would get some extra BD in for a few days just in case, you never know. 


Well my temp went lower today and I'm having cramps! Maybe they are o-pains. However, my internet cheapies (opk) are getting lighter and lighter instead of darker. I got an almost positive opk on cd10 and today is cd14. I hope when I test this afternoon with a digital opk that I get my smiley face! that would be great 

I hope everyone is doing great today. I on the other hand have a horrible headache and I'm super naucious right now! I think I need to go and eat some breakfast! :rofl:


----------



## dan-o

Must have been a blip, I did another a few hours later & its back to normal! 
ha ha ha, oh well, back to the 2ww!


----------



## ald

Hello, just thought I wold pop back by and see how you all are. Hope you are all doing well and catching those eggies.
My dh is back either tomorrow or friday so looking forward to seeing him, could really do with cuddles right now from him. Before TTC I never thought it could be this emotionally draining but it really is.
Well I am always popping in here waiting to see your :bfp: I have my fingers crossed for you all.


----------



## hopefulfor09

I think you o'd too dan-o. Jaytee - keep bd'ing and catch that eggie. Ald -glad hubby will be home soon. TTC can definitely be draining, but I try not to think about it too much - if I find myself overthinking, I read a book or play a video game, or walk the dog - anything that will help me not totally obsess.

Anyhow ladies - something a little odd to report. This morning when I went to the washroom I had a lot of cm - it wasn't very stretchy - just a tiny bit. Now I am starting to panic that I haven't ovulated yet at all. Dang opks. this is really late in my cycle to O - af is due in 9 days. I m going to keep an eye for any ewcm. 

can't wait until you guys have o'd! Babydust


----------



## amanthony

Hopeful - Keep us updated on that! For some people, that's a sign of being pregnant. For others, it's a sign of AF. Let's hope for the former, in your case!

Dan-O - It really looks like you Od when you were first thinking. But hey, it never hurts to get some extra action in! ;) And I'm with you 100% - Sash's really early + makes me tempted to test early too! I'm going to try my very best to wait this time, though!

Ald - Have a great time with your husband! I can't imagine how hard it must be to have him gone like that. You're a tough girl!

Jay-Tee - Keep us posted on what happens with those OPKs. I had so many issues with mine. I think I just don't have a strong surge, because the test line never gets as dark or darker. This time I found out, though, that with some tests if you get one side of the test line dark but it doesn't fill out you just go by the line on the one side. Doing it that way, I did have a positive. But geez, they're so complicated!

As for me - My temp went up this morning, so I'm hopinghopinghoping that means that O already happened for me! My darkest OPK was late Sunday night, so I marked that + on my chart for now. Just keeping my fingers and toes crossed for rising temps these next couple of days!!!


----------



## jaytee

:dohh:
I'm using the clearblue digital opk's and if anyone has ever used them before you know that you have to use the little machine for all seven days....well I brought to work the test but not the machine thing!!!!! So now I have to wait and take the digital test when I get home from school which will be at 9:30pm tonight! :dohh:

I just want to slap myself!!!! :dohh:


Well the I test again anyway with an internet cheapie at 3pm. So lets see how that goes. lol


----------



## jaytee

amanthony said:


> Hopeful - Keep us updated on that! For some people, that's a sign of being pregnant. For others, it's a sign of AF. Let's hope for the former, in your case!
> 
> Dan-O - It really looks like you Od when you were first thinking. But hey, it never hurts to get some extra action in! ;) And I'm with you 100% - Sash's really early + makes me tempted to test early too! I'm going to try my very best to wait this time, though!
> 
> Ald - Have a great time with your husband! I can't imagine how hard it must be to have him gone like that. You're a tough girl!
> 
> Jay-Tee - Keep us posted on what happens with those OPKs. I had so many issues with mine. I think I just don't have a strong surge, because the test line never gets as dark or darker. This time I found out, though, that with some tests if you get one side of the test line dark but it doesn't fill out you just go by the line on the one side. Doing it that way, I did have a positive. But geez, they're so complicated!
> 
> As for me - My temp went up this morning, so I'm hopinghopinghoping that means that O already happened for me! My darkest OPK was late Sunday night, so I marked that + on my chart for now. Just keeping my fingers and toes crossed for rising temps these next couple of days!!!


I would definetly say that i think you did ovulated. maybe yesterday? because of the temp rise today! Hopefully it stays up for three days this way FF can detect it :happydance:


----------



## amanthony

Awww, I'm so sorry you forgot it! Keep going with the internet cheapies. I wanted to break mine in half yesterday, but now that my temp rose I'm calling a truce.


----------



## jaytee

its ok....I'm leaving work in about 20 minutes and I will test once I get home at 4:30pm (I don't think thats too late)

I just know I have to be ovulating soon because I'm having super cramping going on, my cervix is high, soft and open....

We managed to get some BD last night. if you look at my chart there seems to be a pattern :rofl: I will see if DH is up to bd tonight.

PS: I used Pre-Seed for the first time last night and I liked the lub. I just didn't like the tube. They should form the tube more like a tampon this way it goes in a little easier. It kind hurt putting in the tube but other than that DH didn't tell there was a difference :rofl:

Well Girls I'm off to school and I won't be home until way past 9pm (its only 3:45pm right now) so I'll be back tomorrow....God willing. Have a great afternoon or evening to those in Europe.


----------



## dan-o

Good morning! :D

Hope you both ov or hav just ov'ed amanthony & jaytee, it's kinda lonely symptom spotting on my own!

I still have tender boobs, think that must be a feature of my luteal phase now as I had it last month too. I have also had the odd wave of nausea, but again I think that is just me post ov. 

My new HPT's should come today, I might have to POAS just to see what they look like, he he... I am WEEEEEAK!


----------



## krazykat

Been gone a few days but wanted to pop in and give you all an update. Although we are not "trying" right now....we are not preventing anything either like I said before lol. 

Well...I started ovulating on Monday with the EWCM and then Tuesday would have been the day my egg released......and wouldn't you know it, hubby wanted to get it on.......so we did and I was thinking: Wouldn't it be hilarious to have gotten pregnant Tuesday night, when we were not even trying to?? Well tonight I started having some pain 'down there', just like last time after the egg release and BD, so who knows.

I will not be POAS though until I actually miss my period because I ain't going through that whole mess again like last month! :hissy:(_sorry for the bad english but ain't is in my vocabulary lol_) 

Hoping you all get :bfp: this month!!!!! :dust:


----------



## ald

Woo hoo I may be back in with you girls after all, FF now doesnt know if I have O or not yet as my temps are all over the place, and dh is back tonight so will get practicing just in case. 
I hate FF I have been soooo down thinking we missed it this month and now it doesnt even bloody know lol!
Catch those eggies


----------



## krazykat

ald said:


> Woo hoo I may be back in with you girls after all, FF now doesnt know if I have O or not yet as my temps are all over the place, and dh is back tonight so will get practicing just in case.
> I hate FF I have been soooo down thinking we missed it this month and now it doesnt even bloody know lol!
> Catch those eggies

Get at it lol......:rofl: Hope you catch that eggie!! :yipee:


----------



## dan-o

Krazy, I hope you do get your 'accidental' BFP!! Are you feeling a bit better now?

Ald, that's great your ov was delayed for just the right amount of time, now go get him, just in case it comes soon!!!!!!


----------



## jaytee

Good morning everyone!

digital opk last yesterday afternoon was negative. However the internet cheapie I did at 9:00pm was darker than the one I did at 3:00pm .... Also my temp went down today even lower. Once it goes up then I'll know that I ovulated. 

No bd last night...DH said he wants to be able to BD tonight if I get that positive OPK and then an extra day or so. :cloud9: I love my DH

Well I'm going to be super busy today at work but I will be back in later to check in :rofl:


----------



## dan-o

Ohhh good luck for tonight! Don't wear him out, he he ;)


----------



## dan-o

Not sure if it could mean anything, but I have the weirdest cramp down below, not painful, but deffo noticeable... like the day before AF starts.

She better not be bloody well coming early!!!!!! 

Or maybe......implantation cramps? Wishful thinking? OTT symptom spotting?? ha ha ha

If I got spotting as well I think I'd faint.

Also my boobs are huge & heavy, espcially the left one! Sorry TMI I know! :S


----------



## jaytee

Dan-O ~~~ I really hope its IB cramps! That would be awesome! and I really pray and hope that the :witch: stays away from you!

As for me.... I think I'm ovulating today...I have cramps and I just went to the restroom and had a ton of EGCM - (which I haven't had in 9 months of TTC) So this is totally new and great for me :happydance:


----------



## hopefulfor09

That's great news about the ewcm jaytee - now we don't want to see you one here anymore today because you will be too busy bding. Go catch that eggie.

Dan-O I sure hope it's imp pains for you.

I have the strangest thing to report. I have had gassy belly (like I have never had in my life) for almomst 2 days. It's like gurgling gassy. And it's there as soon as I wake up - really bloated too. Not sure what to make of it. Also, i have a feeling like i pulled my groin (can women even do that?) but that's what it feels like.goes from low pelvic area down right leg a little. Maybe I did pull it on one of my adventures with my fur baby. I said I wouldn't symptom spot - but this gassy belly is very hard to ignore. LOL.

How many of us ar in the 2ww now?


----------



## jaytee

hopefulfor09 said:


> That's great news about the ewcm jaytee - now we don't want to see you one here anymore today because you will be too busy bding. Go catch that eggie.
> 
> Dan-O I sure hope it's imp pains for you.
> 
> I have the strangest thing to report. I have had gassy belly (like I have never had in my life) for almomst 2 days. It's like gurgling gassy. And it's there as soon as I wake up - really bloated too. Not sure what to make of it. Also, i have a feeling like i pulled my groin (can women even do that?) but that's what it feels like.goes from low pelvic area down right leg a little. Maybe I did pull it on one of my adventures with my fur baby. I said I wouldn't symptom spot - but this gassy belly is very hard to ignore. LOL.
> 
> How many of us ar in the 2ww now?

:rofl: you made me laugh....unfortunetly I'm at work. its only 11:13 am here and I won't be home until well past 9pm :hissy: and dh won't be home until mid-night the earliest! :hissy:


----------



## hopefulfor09

Jaytee - we are in the same time zone! I am sorry to hear that you won't be able to BD until midnight - but just be sure to do it then! good luck.


----------



## amanthony

I guess I can't say it's official yet, but it's the second day of rising temps so I'm pretty sure I'm in day 2 of the 2WW! Hopeful and Dan-O, you're not alone!

I haven't done BBT before, but if you look at my chart I'm thinking it looks like I did. The only thing is, FF still has my CM as fertile. I don't get that--it went from EWCM to dry to creamy, which I'm pretty sure is NOT fertile. :shrug:

Dan-O -- I'm going to go with implantation pains for you. This IS your month, after all! You're going to have to set the precendent for us with that first :bfp: this time!

Ald & Jay-Tee -- Get very, very busy with the babymaking! The best part about trying to make a baby is that the "trying" part is lots of fun!

Krazy -- That would be too much if you did end up getting your :bfp: this month. I really wouldn't be surprised. Just wait to test. I'm going to try to. After seeing what you went through, I'm going to wait as long as possible!


----------



## dan-o

Oh my, I'd say you deffo ov'ed too, look at those temps.. wooooo!!!


----------



## amanthony

One more day until FF is sure about it, but I'm feeling pretty positive about it! Now the 2WW begins. Woohoo! :rofl:


----------



## jaytee

amanthony said:


> One more day until FF is sure about it, but I'm feeling pretty positive about it! Now the 2WW begins. Woohoo! :rofl:

Looks like someone ovulated!!!! :happydance:


----------



## hopefulfor09

You definitely o'd amanthony. woohoo. Now we are almost all in 2ww - I think.

Well I did something today that I am very proud of. I went to the drugstore for some toiletries and well I spent a lot of time lingering in the POAS aisle. I didn't even buy one HPT. Yup. I am patting myself on the back right now but I'd rather be peeing on a stick. LOL.


----------



## amanthony

Yay you, Hopeful!

How long is everyone waiting to test?

I'm going to do my best to wait for AF this time. But...I'm already afraid I won't make it.


----------



## hopefulfor09

Yes ladies, we should make a test list....so we can all send eachother loads of babydust on each of our test days. I would like to wait until AF is due, but I have a sneaking suspicion that's not going to happen! LOL.

I think I will test on Monday or Tuesday. Anyone else? Or are we all going to be good girls and wait for the day AF is due?


----------



## krazykat

dan-o said:


> Krazy, I hope you do get your 'accidental' BFP!! Are you feeling a bit better now?

Thanks Dan-O! I am feeling better about the whole deal but since last night having that unexplained pelvic pain again and its worse today......who knows. I was supposed to make an appt with the obgyn they referred me to, so I can get a pap smear and test for infection, etc.....and get that growth checked out but I got so busy this week that I didn't call, so probably next week.


----------



## hopefulfor09

Krazy - I think you should make your appt and get it checked especially if the pain is getting worse. I hope everything is okay. And who knows, maybe you will get your accidental BFP! Wouldn't that be fab?


----------



## krazykat

amanthony said:


> Krazy -- That would be too much if you did end up getting your :bfp: this month. I really wouldn't be surprised. Just wait to test. I'm going to try to. After seeing what you went through, I'm going to wait as long as possible!

We will see!! And good luck to you on a :bfp: this cycle!!! :dust:


----------



## krazykat

hopefulfor09 said:


> Krazy - I think you should make your appt and get it checked especially if the pain is getting worse. I hope everything is okay. And who knows, maybe you will get your accidental BFP! Wouldn't that be fab?

It would be but I kind of got hooked on losing this weight thing now haha. :bodyb:

I will make an appt for next week if they have one open hopefully! They have already done ultrasound on the outside and inside and tested my blood for a slew of things but it was too painful to get the pap finished, so that is what I have left to do now.


----------



## krazykat

hopefulfor09 said:


> Well I did something today that I am very proud of. I went to the drugstore for some toiletries and well I spent a lot of time lingering in the POAS aisle. I didn't even buy one HPT. Yup. I am patting myself on the back right now but I'd rather be peeing on a stick. LOL.

LOL I remember that feeling last month.....I peed on about 10-12 hpt! I would keep them buying and using different brands, guess I live up to the name krazykat! :laugh2:


----------



## amanthony

Krazy--you need to make that appointment! You're already losing the weight, now you just have to take care of that growth as part of the "let's focus on Krazy" plan! Then let us know how it goes! :hugs:


----------



## krazykat

amanthony said:


> Krazy--you need to make that appointment! You're already losing the weight, now you just have to take care of that growth as part of the "let's focus on Krazy" plan! Then let us know how it goes! :hugs:

I called and all the obygyn's are booked they said and the earliest appt was December 23rd! :hissy: So I'm calling the regular doc back to see what I'm supposed to do....


----------



## amanthony

krazykat said:


> I called and all the obygyn's are booked they said and the earliest appt was December 23rd! :hissy: So I'm calling the regular doc back to see what I'm supposed to do....

That is one busy OBGYN!!! I wonder if you can get another referral from your doctor. Did you give the OBGYN your number in case of a cancellation? It's worth a try, while you try to figure something out with your doctor! :hugs:


----------



## krazykat

amanthony said:


> krazykat said:
> 
> 
> I called and all the obygyn's are booked they said and the earliest appt was December 23rd! :hissy: So I'm calling the regular doc back to see what I'm supposed to do....
> 
> That is one busy OBGYN!!! I wonder if you can get another referral from your doctor. Did you give the OBGYN your number in case of a cancellation? It's worth a try, while you try to figure something out with your doctor! :hugs:Click to expand...

I called my doctor and left a message for a call back, probably won't get one for a day or two, probably by Monday.


----------



## dan-o

Well I poas today, naughty me. 
Got a clear BFN, no silly faint lines at all! :)

I got these IC's from a different place this time, maybe they are more reliable! 
They are even thinner than the others I normally use, super skinny HPT's.. lol!


----------



## dan-o

Krazy, it is getting quite worrying now you are still in pain. 
I really pray & hope you are ok hun xxx


----------



## dan-o

AAARRRGGGGHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!

https://dl6.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1036/1036406o6z2zm7sm9.gif

(2ww getting to me)


----------



## jaytee

morning girls!

Dan-O --- :hugs: please don't go crazy on us..... lol the 2WW is crazy! I can't wait to be in it!


----------



## jaytee

Well last night DH came home early :happydance: I believe it was like 10:30pm when he came into the room... surprisingly he took a shower before coming to the room ( thank god :shhh: ) :rofl:

As much as I was ready to BD I just wasn't "wet" :blush: enough when we were trying to BD so I put just a little bit of Pre-Seed on my outside and BAM!!!! no more pain! :happydance:

I was so happy that it worked! and DH was very very please with the Pre-Seed...he loved it! So I will use it to BD today, tomorrow and Sunday...we are going to try and baby dance all weekend just in case I ovulate this weekend, if I haven't already. 

I'm just so happy with the Pre-Seed :yipee:


----------



## dan-o

OK I'm back to normal, he he.

I have new & restored Positive Mental Attitude now. 

Give me 4 days and I'll be posting the first positive digi pic of the group, just you wait & see!! :D xxx

Jt - looks like you are getting super close to the big day, or maybe you have just ov'ed! Yay! have fun topping up anyway ;) 
Pre-seed is just great isn't it? :D


----------



## jaytee

dan-o said:


> OK I'm back to normal, he he.
> 
> I have new & restored Positive Mental Attitude now.
> 
> Give me 4 days and I'll be posting the first positive digi pic of the group, just you wait & see!! :D xxx
> 
> Jt - looks like you are getting super close to the big day, good luck!
> Pre-seed is just great isn't it? :D

I just want to go and hug the Pre-Seed maker :rofl:

:yipee: I got EWCM again today :yipee: I'm so excited!!!!

WOW Dan-O you're getting closer and closer to your :bfp: :hugs:


----------



## hopefulfor09

Jaytee - I am so glad DH came home early and you got to BD. Get that eggie girl! Isn't it funny that we get excited for EWCM - 

Dan-o - I totally understand how you're feeling....you naughty naughty girl - poas already. lol. Don't worry hunny I am right here with you.....but I am determined not to test until Monday. I hope hope hope you show us the first positive in our thread. And me the second. My mind is playing tricks on me. Yesterday I was confident that this would be my month and now I am feeling cynical. Really trying to maintain PMA but it's so hard. We're in it together Dan-o - we are both a little more crazy than the rest of our thread, but not for long - looks like everyone is going to be in the 2WW very soon.. 

Come on ladies.....babydust.

xo


----------



## jaytee

Hopefulfor09~~~ I hope you get that :bfp: sweetie :hugs:


----------



## hopefulfor09

Thanks Jaytee....hugs. I would be the happiest woman in the world if did. I am actually hosting two baby showers one this month and one in Feb - so am really hoping to get a BFP- at least before the second one. I hope you get your BFP too jatee. I hope we all do. Our thread could go down in the babyanbump book of BFP records. It would be better than winning the lottery.

hugs and babydust for all my ladies.


----------



## jaytee

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

I got a positive OPK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG ...... I really thought it would be negative since I have EWCM today I figured that I missed the surge but NO WAY JOSE!!!!!!

THAT line is SUPER dark! darker than the control line and it came up instintly! OMG

My heart is pounding! I can't wait to get home and BD now! :rofl:


----------



## hopefulfor09

Woohoo..it's so lovely to see two lines isn't it? catch that eggie. Soon you'll be joining us in the crazies!:muaha::yipee::yipee:


----------



## dan-o

jaytee said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I got a positive OPK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG ...... I really thought it would be negative since I have EWCM today I figured that I missed the surge but NO WAY JOSE!!!!!!
> 
> THAT line is SUPER dark! darker than the control line and it came up instintly! OMG
> 
> My heart is pounding! I can't wait to get home and BD now! :rofl:

Yippeee!!!! :yipee::yipee::yipee: It's a fab feeling isnt it?

Get busy!!! :sex::sex::sex:!!!!


----------



## jaytee

I sent like 10 picture mails to my husband! He is :rofl: but he is also happy!

I'm having some cramping so maybe ovulation cramps? I sure hope so! Man I still have a few hour to go before I can BD!!!!:hissy: :rofl:


----------



## dan-o

hopefulfor09 said:


> Dan-o - I totally understand how you're feeling....you naughty naughty girl - poas already. lol. Don't worry hunny I am right here with you.....but I am determined not to test until Monday. I hope hope hope you show us the first positive in our thread. And me the second. My mind is playing tricks on me. Yesterday I was confident that this would be my month and now I am feeling cynical. Really trying to maintain PMA but it's so hard. We're in it together Dan-o - we are both a little more crazy than the rest of our thread, but not for long - looks like everyone is going to be in the 2WW very soon..
> 
> 
> xo


I didn't realise we were so close in this cycle, wooo hooo :wohoo: I am not alone! I don't know why I thought I was miles ahead of everyone else, I must be a bit dim, you will have to excuse me!!:dohh::shock:

I stand corrected, we will BOTH be posting out BFP pics in a few (not so) short days!!!! :D


----------



## jaytee

dan-o said:


> jaytee said:
> 
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I got a positive OPK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG ...... I really thought it would be negative since I have EWCM today I figured that I missed the surge but NO WAY JOSE!!!!!!
> 
> THAT line is SUPER dark! darker than the control line and it came up instintly! OMG
> 
> My heart is pounding! I can't wait to get home and BD now! :rofl:
> 
> Yippeee!!!! :yipee::yipee::yipee: It's a fab feeling isnt it?
> 
> Get busy!!! :sex::sex::sex:!!!!Click to expand...

I know!!! I can't wipe the smile off my face! I think the people at work are starting to wonder why I'm so happy! I'm just so very very please and happy. I'll be in the 2ww by Tuesday (so I hope)


----------



## krazykat

dan-o said:


> Krazy, it is getting quite worrying now you are still in pain.
> I really pray & hope you are ok hun xxx

I know, the doctors don't see to care too much or think its not that serious yet, so nothing I can do but wait on them. I was in bad pain last night, so I took 2 Tylenol's and then this morning woke with pain that was greater than last night. I thought this pain was over!? I mean I went several days with no pain and feeling great......I did notice that the pain came after we had sex on Tuesday and hasn't stopped since. I'm 4dpo and having the sore boobs, bloated belly and cramping/pain down there, so who knows. 

The thing that bothers me is, thinking that I maybe could possibly be pregnant since we did it on the day my egg supposedly released. See, I'm going to be doing some intense workouts and now I'm afraid to workout. Frustrating! 

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g311/akkrazykat/whome-1.gif


----------



## dan-o

I think it's ok to still work out isn't it? Or is there a limit on a safe BPM?

I reckon you will get a BFP you know, just cos you didn't try! ha


----------



## hopefulfor09

You're not dim Dan-O...I only put a ticker up a couple of days ago. Took me a while to figure it out! Who's the dim one? LOL. 

Krazy - I think you may be best to go to the ER if the pain is still not subsiding. I hope you are feeling better and everything is okay hunny.

Jaytee - you should go into your bosses office and say..."I have to leave early today? Why - well because I have egg white cervical mucous and I just got positive on my ovulation predictor and well,,I need to have sex to catch my egg!

Wouldn't that be the funniest thing ever? LOLOLOL I am having tears from laughing. I don't normally laugh so hard at my own jokes but I am in 2WW delirium. HAHAHAH


----------



## dan-o

:rofl: :rofl:



hopefulfor09 said:


> Wouldn't that be the funniest thing ever? LOLOLOL I am having tears from laughing. I don't normally laugh so hard at my own jokes but I am in 2WW delirium. HAHAHAH

 :shock:

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## dan-o

OK so I KNOW I am being silly, but I have symptoms now the day has progressed!

I know this is TMI, but I have watery CM, not a lot, but deffo watery. 
Also my cervix is medium, deffo not firm & low. (why I now feel the need to share info about my inner workings, I will never know!)
...I also feel sick, right now, as I type this. The unsatify-able hunger I have had for the last week seems to have finally gone!

And.. I have this weird feeling low down in my belly, like very mild cramp, although not at all painful.

I really, really think I am either gonna see AF a bit early, or get a BFP this cycle!!

I am soooooo gonna POAS tomorrow with FMU :D


----------



## hopefulfor09

Oh Dan-o - I am so excited for you! Come on sweets, bring us our first BFP and set a precedent. I can't wait until tomorrow. yippee!


----------



## hopefulfor09

What does water CM mean? I am dim I know. Mine is like Ewcm but not stretchy - like a clump. Which is odd for me as well. Usually pretty dry down there about now. Gawd TMI or what?


----------



## dan-o

Mines not clumpy, It's just kinda wetter down there & it's clear, I'm normally much dryer at 7dpo.



Silly me was fiddling with my chart on FF & accidentally unconfirmed my ov, oops, better fix it quick!!


----------



## hopefulfor09

I have a good feeling for Dan-o!


----------



## jaytee

hopefulfor09 said:


> You're not dim Dan-O...I only put a ticker up a couple of days ago. Took me a while to figure it out! Who's the dim one? LOL.
> 
> Krazy - I think you may be best to go to the ER if the pain is still not subsiding. I hope you are feeling better and everything is okay hunny.
> 
> Jaytee - you should go into your bosses office and say..."I have to leave early today? Why - well because I have egg white cervical mucous and I just got positive on my ovulation predictor and well,,I need to have sex to catch my egg!
> 
> Wouldn't that be the funniest thing ever? LOLOLOL I am having tears from laughing. I don't normally laugh so hard at my own jokes but I am in 2WW delirium. HAHAHAH

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

I so want to go home too! But I can't! I have off on Tuesday for a doctors appointment so she'll most likely say no! :cry: :rofl:

Well I tested like always at 2pm with the digital and BAM Smiley face = Positive! :happydance:


----------



## jaytee

:rofl:I just sent a picture mail to my husband of the positive digital opk and this is what he writes back:

"You're crazy.....So are we sleeping naked tonight?" :rofl:


----------



## hopefulfor09

Aww. That's cute. I don't even tell my DH - he just knows when I am O'ing because I jump him every day. We don't talk about it - he doesn't want to jinx it but he brings me a pillow. Once he even asked if it would help if he held my legs up in the air. Too funny. If they only knew what it was like for us. Have fun Bd'ing jaytee.

Dan-o I won't be able to sleep tonight waiting for you to POAS>


----------



## dan-o

jaytee said:


> :rofl:I just sent a picture mail to my husband of the positive digital opk and this is what he writes back:
> 
> "You're crazy.....So are we sleeping naked tonight?" :rofl:

Love it!!! :rofl:


----------



## dan-o

hopefulfor09 said:


> Aww. That's cute. I don't even tell my DH - he just knows when I am O'ing because I jump him every day. We don't talk about it - he doesn't want to jinx it but he brings me a pillow. Once he even asked if it would help if he held my legs up in the air. Too funny. If they only knew what it was like for us. Have fun Bd'ing jaytee.
> >

We are similar.. My OH has no idea when I ov either.. apperently. 

I'm sure he secretly does know when I'm in my fertile phase though, he often makes the first move!!


----------



## dan-o

hopefulfor09 said:


> Dan-o I won't be able to sleep tonight waiting for you to POAS>

Yes, sleep may definitely be a problem for me tonight. I need at least 3 hours for my temps though :sleep: :rofl:

I don't know what on earth I'm hoping for at 8dpo, but secretly I'm quite sure I will see something on that IC tomorrow.....


----------



## amanthony

:rofl: You girls crack me up!

Dan-O -- Testing already? I have a feeling you will get your :bfp: this month, but you really do want to be the first to post it, don't you!? ;) I see the watery CM on your chart today--that's something new! Maybe a sign of pregnancy for you?

Hopeful -- You're going to have to give Dan-O a run for her money on the first :bfp:! You both will get them, it's just a matter of who will go first!

Krazy -- Maybe you should try the doctor again today? The sooner you can get that taken care of, the better

JayTee -- YAAAAY for the fast and dark positive on the OPK! Now catch that egg so you can join us in the madness of the 2WW!

As for me...

I'm home from work today on husband's strong recommendations (he swears he wasn't actually making me). My ears and throat hurt, and though I'm the type that just likes to chant "I'm not sick" over and over and go about my life when I'm sick, he's afraid a cold will mean that we won't be able to successfully implant. I'm feeling much better today than last night--hopefully because I'm getting over it, not because it just gets worse at night. The only thing I've taken is non-aspirin. Afraid to take anything else.

I woke up around 5, then around 6 and stayed awake then for 5 minutes or so, though I just layed there. Woke up again at 7 am and took my temperature. It was 98.8. I had taken it at night before bed and it was 99.0--just wanted to see if I had a fever. So not really feverish, though 98.8 is a big jump today if you look at my chart. Makes me wonder if it is a fever of sorts, not a post-O rise. I feel pretty certain that I did ovulate, but I'm not sure what having a cold will do to my chart or to my possibilities of conception. Ant wanted me to stay in bed, but I'm up for a few trying to do a little research on that instead of laying there worrying about it.

What a crap time to get a cold. :( Not fun. Hopefully it will go away fast, and not make any difference for making that baby!


----------



## ald

Good luck with the POAS action in the morning, I will be checking first thing for results hopefully seeing those :bfp: . 
Well I am just doomed this month, hubby is home and we had :sex: last night which I have been telling myself to get rid of the dead spermies (well they have been storing up for 3 weeks) lol thinking we coud really start tonight with fresh spermies, and what happens, he has come down with a really bad bloody cold! He wont even kiss me at the minute so no chance of :sex: tonight then! I even tried to cut a deal with him but no :cry::hissy:


----------



## hopefulfor09

Oh Aman I am so sorry you are feeling ill. I don't think it will do anything to ttc but I know it feels so much more like crap when you can't take anything. Why don't you try some hot water and lemon? I always find that helps when I am feeling sickly. 

Dano-O and I are close in our cycles - we just noticed it today....LOL. I don't know what I'd be doing without you ladies this month. I would probably be crawling up walls this weekend, but instead I'll be on here - looking for when Dan-o posts her BFP!

Well ladies.....BFP's all around. come on BFP's!

Where is Tink?


----------



## hopefulfor09

Oh Ald - that sucks! You'll just have to seduce him - tell him you don't need kisses, most men can't resist - unless of course he's really ill. Oh I know - if he has a headache, or is achy - I heard on the news 2 days ago that sex is the best thing for both because on orgasm endorphins are released.....tell him that one.

I hope it works out.


----------



## jaytee

amanthony said:


> :rofl: You girls crack me up!
> 
> Dan-O -- Testing already? I have a feeling you will get your :bfp: this month, but you really do want to be the first to post it, don't you!? ;) I see the watery CM on your chart today--that's something new! Maybe a sign of pregnancy for you?
> 
> Hopeful -- You're going to have to give Dan-O a run for her money on the first :bfp:! You both will get them, it's just a matter of who will go first!
> 
> Krazy -- Maybe you should try the doctor again today? The sooner you can get that taken care of, the better
> 
> JayTee -- YAAAAY for the fast and dark positive on the OPK! Now catch that egg so you can join us in the madness of the 2WW!
> 
> As for me...
> 
> I'm home from work today on husband's strong recommendations (he swears he wasn't actually making me). My ears and throat hurt, and though I'm the type that just likes to chant "I'm not sick" over and over and go about my life when I'm sick, he's afraid a cold will mean that we won't be able to successfully implant. I'm feeling much better today than last night--hopefully because I'm getting over it, not because it just gets worse at night. The only thing I've taken is non-aspirin. Afraid to take anything else.
> 
> I woke up around 5, then around 6 and stayed awake then for 5 minutes or so, though I just layed there. Woke up again at 7 am and took my temperature. It was 98.8. I had taken it at night before bed and it was 99.0--just wanted to see if I had a fever. So not really feverish, though 98.8 is a big jump today if you look at my chart. Makes me wonder if it is a fever of sorts, not a post-O rise. I feel pretty certain that I did ovulate, but I'm not sure what having a cold will do to my chart or to my possibilities of conception. Ant wanted me to stay in bed, but I'm up for a few trying to do a little research on that instead of laying there worrying about it.
> 
> What a crap time to get a cold. :( Not fun. Hopefully it will go away fast, and not make any difference for making that baby!

WOW! Thats all I can say in regards to your chart, lol 

You i have heard of many women getting sick during the 2ww and ending up preggo! Hope thats true for you !!!!


----------



## hopefulfor09

>[/QUOTE]

We are similar.. My OH has no idea when I ov either.. apperently. 

I'm sure he secretly does know when I'm in my fertile phase though, he often makes the first move!![/QUOTE]

I think it's innate for both sexes? We are all more randy when we're fertile! Sounds so simple doesn't it?


----------



## dan-o

hopefulfor09 said:


> Where is Tink?

I thought the same thing this morning!!! TINK???? Where are you???


----------



## jaytee

dan-o said:


> hopefulfor09 said:
> 
> 
> Where is Tink?
> 
> I thought the same thing this morning!!! TINK???? Where are you???Click to expand...

me too.... i feel like we took over her thread lol 

Oh Tink...where are you

I don't know where she is :shrug:

:nope: I can't find her!


----------



## jaytee

Well girls .... I only have about half an hour left here at work and then I'm off to home and church for night. 

:spermy: will be in search of the queen egg tonight....

I most likely won't be back on until monday, lol I have a very busy weekend ahead of me But I'm sure if you look at my chart you will know where I stand for the weekend.

Well I hope you all have a great night and weekend....

:hugs:


----------



## Tink1o5

Hey girls, sorry its been awhile i just ovulated . and my high point of fertility was about 2 days ago. so i guess im officially in the 2ww. :D good luck to all and let me know how everyone is doing :D :D :D


----------



## dan-o

Hi tink! Hope you caught your eggy too!! :D


----------



## dan-o

Well ladies my FMU was rubbish this morning as I got up at 3.30, had a pee & a glass of water without thinking !!
I only just got my 3 hours of sleep in to take my temp!!

Looks like I'll have to wait another day :hissy:

Now convinced I am pregnant though, so tomorrow should hopefully bring a faint line on a sensitive cheapy if I'm right!!

Actually, I think I may go and get a FRER for tomorrow & mondays tests, they usually give me a clear answer.

& I have my BIG FAT digi for weds when AF fails to show :)

If only I had the willpower to wait until weds, I'd save a bundle of cash!


----------



## grumpymoo

Hi Ladies!O:)

Have not been on here for a while so have just been reading up on how you are all doing. Fingers crossed for everyone. Lets hope its going to be a good month for us all!!!!!!!

I have really chilled about the whole thing this month,so I hope it helps. But if not then at least I dont feel all wound up like the last few months. It was actually making me feel quite poorly sometimes. I would get stressed around ov time.
Had to have a word with myself and am back to normal,which is not very normal anyway!:rofl:

Good luck everyone


----------



## hopefulfor09

Morning ladies!

Dan-O, I was so excited to get up this morning and see your BFP but I will be just as excited tomorrow. So what symptoms have you convinced? I have been going back and forth. I slept in until 11:00 this morning - which is not like me at all. And I could go right back to bed. Just exhausted - mind you the weather here is crappy. I am still having an abundance of CM - and I am usually dry. Trying not to get my hopes up though - it's such a let down when the witch shows up or when I see BFN! I am trying to hold out until MOnday to test but I am thinking I may test tomorrow....we'll see.

Dan-O keep us posted....welcome back tink and grumpy - it should be an interesting few days around here.


----------



## dan-o

Same symptoms as you hopeful, lots more CM than usual & really tired.
Also a strange feeling down in my uterus, sort of cramp but not painful at all.

My temps tend to top out at 10dpo, then plunge, so I still have 3 days+ until my chart indicates anything out of the ordinary though.

I'm still soooo convinced, I can't explain it, I've felt unusually confident since the last day we BD'd actually, don't ask me why!

I'll get proven wrong now & look like a crazy woman, ha ha, ha ha, haha! :shock:


----------



## hopefulfor09

No way hose. Dan-O You're gonna get your BFP if I have anything to say about it. Funny, I felt pretty confident after the last time we bd'd in fertile period too. But am talking myself out of my confidence as I will be sooooooo disappointed if I don't get my BFP! My mom moved far away last year and she's coming home for xmas - what I wouldn't give to tell her she's going to be a grandma when she comes.

BABYDUST!

xx


----------



## hopefulfor09

Well I caved. DH is at work and I had to go to the store and just couldn't resist. Bought 2 First Response EPT's. Technically i am 6 days from AF but why thought hey why not? BFN! Of course. Now I am gutted - even though I know it's still early. All my PMA is down the toilet. Well, what can you do? Dan-O I sure hope you get a BFP tomorrow....I am going to wait until at least Tuesday to test again. 

Babydust!


----------



## dan-o

Awww, sorry you got disappointed hopeful :hugs:

But wow, you have strong willpower! I should take a leaf out of your book!!

I tested my FMU & I got a very faint line on a 10miu test. I did a FRER though & it was BFN :hissy:


FRER seem to be my holy grail of tests, so if that shows BFN, I take it as a BFN until proven otherwise!

Looks like I will just have to wait another day or more if poss!! My AF is due weds if I go by my past luteal phases, although I have been taking the b-vits to try & lengthen it, so could be testing way too early! It's just that sash13 in the last group got a positive digi at 10dpo, so I thought that if I am, I may see something around the same time.

Symptom wise I am the same as before, but my breasts are even bigger! Still got that funny feeling in my belly, temps still nice & level (took todays an hour early) I also feel a bit queazy, brekkie isn't sitting right at all!

Oh well, time will tell I guess! :)


----------



## dan-o

No will power at all..... :rofl:

Here's an IC test I just did (told you the line was very faint, hope you can see it!)

The pic was taken well within the time, you could see the line developing while the test was still coloured.

https://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k240/DANIELLA77/IMG_1674-2.jpg

I REALLY hope this is a good sign & I get a nice clear one in a day or two :)


----------



## grumpymoo

How exciting Dan-o!!!!!!

wishing you a lovely dark line within a day or 2. It certainly looks like great news honey!!!!!!O:)


----------



## hopefulfor09

Great news Dan-O! Fingers crossed it get darker......it's looking pretty good!


----------



## krazykat

dan-o said:


> No will power at all..... :rofl:
> 
> Here's an IC test I just did (told you the line was very faint, hope you can see it!)
> 
> The pic was taken well within the time, you could see the line developing while the test was still coloured.
> 
> https://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k240/DANIELLA77/IMG_1674-2.jpg
> 
> I REALLY hope this is a good sign & I get a nice clear one in a day or two :)

I see something there!! Can't wait till it gets darker, woohoo!!! :happydance::happydance::hugs::hug:


----------



## Tink1o5

Lookin good Dan O. well me i'v been sleeping ALL DAY i just woke up and its about to be 3pm. :blush: I also have had a few wierd cramps that dont hurt at all in my lower pelvic area. But also i feel very hungry and everytime i go to eat it makes me feel like im going to throw up :(


----------



## amanthony

Awww, Dan-O--keep us posted with those daily test pictures!

I've hit 5 DPO today, and having some weird stuff going on but not feeling confident enough or sure enough about any of it to chart it. I just don't want to mark things now then a few days down the road think, "I thought I had cramping then--that was nothing compared to this" or something like that.

Anyway, the main thing I kept feeling yesterday was just weird feelings/movements low in my abdomen. I also felt like my insides there were full and heavy--I don't know if that makes sense, but it's similar to how I feel before I start my period. Feeling some of it today, but not as much.

We'll just have to see where that leads us, I guess! I'm going to really try not to test early this month. I just don't think I'm up to seeing another BFN.


----------



## Tink1o5

well good luck amanthony. :dust:


----------



## dan-o

Tink1o5 said:


> Lookin good Dan O. well me i'v been sleeping ALL DAY i just woke up and its about to be 3pm. :blush: I also have had a few wierd cramps that dont hurt at all in my lower pelvic area. But also i feel very hungry and everytime i go to eat it makes me feel like im going to throw up :(

Just like my symptoms! :)


----------



## dan-o

Well I tested FMU this morning & got another faint line. Did another FREr though & BFN hmmmm. 

I'll deffo test tomorrow though, in fact I may do a digi if AF doesnt show.

Tomorrow will also shed some light on my chart as it's usually the day all my symptoms disappear & my temp drops.

Amanthony, I'd deffo wait to test if you can, nothing worse than waiing to see if AF comes after you have a line! I just have no willpower! :rofl:


----------



## jaytee

Dan-O ~~~ Sometimes the FRER need more hGC hormone to determine pregnancy. I hope in a few days you get a clear :bfp: :hugs:


Well as for me.... I'm cd19 and I just know that I have ovulated just not sure yet which day for sure. My temp went up big time this morning. :happydance: It has been rising for four days now :happydance:

I've been having cramps, like light :witch: cramps since saturday. I feel like I have to use the bathroom (#2) or like the :witch: is coming...Its weird because I don't get cramps like these until a few days before the :witch: arrives....I hope its a good sign this month!


----------



## hopefulfor09

That's great news Dan-O. I will be eagerly awaiting your results tomorrow. I haven't tested again, but I am not feeling very positive. Just trying to relax and not think about it! Yeah right. I am not going to test until AF is late. But I am not feeling too PMSy - oh I am all over the place. Well ladies, I hope we all get our BFPs!


----------



## amanthony

Dan-O -- Your temp climbed up today! I see what you're saying...it's very similar to last cycle up until now. Tomorrow will be the deciding day! WOOHOO!!!

Jay-tee -- My guess would be CD17 ovulation for you, just like me! I guess we'll see tomorrow-that could be your 3rd temp past O, if it was CD17. We'll see what FF says, but that's my guess. Then you'll just be a couple days after me!

Hopeful -- Time to be HOPEFUL! I know we have to listen to our gut, but don't give up yet!

I'm hoping we'll get a record-breaking number of :bfp:s this month! Holiday season BFPs would be amazing!!!


----------



## ald

Dan-o your chart looks great so far have really high hopes for you. 

I agree I think this group will have record breaking BFPs this month, looking great.

Well I still havent O. I was suppose to have docs appt on Friday but had to cancel it as they still havent got my notes from my last docs. So have another appt booked for 3 weeks time - everything in this TTC journey just seems to be waiting!

Hope to see some bfps over next couple of days.


----------



## hopefulfor09

Amanthony and Jaytee - can't wait for you guys to get further along in the 2WW! 

Ald - It's so frustrating isn't it. Having to wait for Dr's etc is a pain. If they only knew how nerve-wracking this was already they'd have same day appts. (we wish). I hope everything works out - can you call and say if there's a cancellation you'd like to know?

Dan-O - I am feeling pretty confident for you. Start us off right.

Well, I am getting back some of my PMA! I have no PMS symptoms! Which I usually have by now (only 4 days away)! I just realized I tested on Saturday, which would have been 7DPO - way too early don't you think? 

Another wierd thing to report....I have CM in abundance boy! Feel like I should be wearing a pantyliner. It's now white and lotiony. I am usually dry by now I think? LOL.
How about you ladies? What is your CM usually like at this point in your cycle. I haven't really been dry at all since O! Hopefully it's a good sign.

Babydust!


----------



## krazykat

Hey guys, just popping in to give an update. Still in pain.....all the doctor's office can do is get me to a different OBGYN as early as Dec 8th now (at least that's earlier then Dec 23rd as before!). However, there is possibility a regular MD could do the testing of the growth and my pap, just waiting on word back.

I wish you all :bfp:'s!! Can't wait to hear!! :happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hug::hug:


----------



## Tink1o5

well my cm about this time is NONE :rofl: if there ever is any its very light and barley noticable. ......... but instead im getting a pretty thick more white then anything cm...

Good luck girls. and keep us posted 

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## jaytee

How many temps arising do you need before Fertility Friend detects ovulation? I went in and did fake temps for the next three days and it didn't record anything......:rofl: maybe because it knows that those dates haven't come yet? :rofl:

I'm losing it! I just want to see DPO already!!!!!!


----------



## dan-o

Sounding good for everyone! I hope this is a mega BFP cycle buddy group, I know we all want it sooooo bad!!!

I'm a bit poorly. I've been vomiting all afternoon & evening & now have a migraine. 
I look dog rough & feel really washed out, so I'm going to crawl off to a dark hole!

What feels like pre AF cramps have started, if I wake up tomorrow & my boobs no longer hurt I know that witch is just round the corner. Feeling pessimistic now, for the first time since ov. Bummer.

Oh well always next month & with cycles like mine I don't have long to wait :rofl:


----------



## dan-o

jaytee said:


> How many temps arising do you need before Fertility Friend detects ovulation? I went in and did fake temps for the next three days and it didn't record anything......:rofl: maybe because it knows that those dates haven't come yet? :rofl:
> 
> I'm losing it! I just want to see DPO already!!!!!!

3 above the previous 3 I think :) xx


----------



## amanthony

I think the CM issue is really individual. FF seems think that creamy/white CM post-O is a good sign. I had it last month and wasn't pregnant, though. Have it again this time so...either I just always have it or having it again is a bad sign for me.

Dan-O -- Isn't barfing a good sign? Are you sick, or having morning/afternoon/evening sickness?

I want us all to get our BFPs this month!!!


----------



## amanthony

Jay-Tee -- I think FF knows you were trying to trick it. Tomorrow when you record that temp I'm feeling pretty confident it will plug in your ovulation day as CD17. I'm no expert, but I've looked at plenty of charts in my time here. ;)


----------



## dan-o

amanthony said:


> I think the CM issue is really individual. FF seems think that creamy/white CM post-O is a good sign. I had it last month and wasn't pregnant, though. Have it again this time so...either I just always have it or having it again is a bad sign for me.
> 
> Dan-O -- Isn't barfing a good sign? Are you sick, or having morning/afternoon/evening sickness?
> 
> I want us all to get our BFPs this month!!!

I get creamy/white most days in my luteal phase too, so I'd class it as normal for me. I think you're right it's down to the individual.

I do get migraines with sickness & visuals, funnily enough if I do get them, they tend to be when my progesterone is higher. I got them a lot more when I was on BC, so I guess that makes sense. The pain is gone this morning thankfully, just got a fuzzy head. I'm glad as I have loads to do today!!


:dust: to all waiting, or just about to wait! May the BFP fairy visit you all xxx


----------



## dan-o

Did another couple of cheapy tests, both had lines but still very very faint, did a superdrug test, also very faint, but there. 

I don't think this is my month or the lines would be darker by now, surely.

Next month I soooooo have to wait until AF is late to test!!!!!!


----------



## jaytee

dan-o said:


> Did another couple of cheapy tests, both had lines but still very very faint, did a superdrug test, also very faint, but there.
> 
> I don't think this is my month or the lines would be darker by now, surely.
> 
> Next month I soooooo have to wait until AF is late to test!!!!!!

Hey Dan-o

Maybe you are testing to early? Sometimes girls don't get that dark :bfp: until 14dpo....

Try not to test until then and see if the line is darker


----------



## jaytee

Well as for me my temp went up again today and of course fertility friend hasn't marked ovulation :hissy: I want to see that red line showing ovulation!!!! :rofl:

According to my personal opinion I ovulated cd 17 so I'm 3dpo today.... :happydance:

I have a doctors appointment today and I will keep it. I want to talk to the doctor. I'm a little nervous because only my husband has seen me you know where :blush: so I'm a little embarressed and nervous.... what if it hurts me? what if the tools are cold?

OMG I'm so scared!!!!!!!!!! :cry:

PS: We are expecting snow today where I live!:happydance:


----------



## Gabrielle

Hey ladies...thought i could join you....i didnt end up ovulating until a week late...so af isnt due till teh 26th! Need to keep sane in the 2ww!:)


----------



## jaytee

Gabrielle said:


> Hey ladies...thought i could join you....i didnt end up ovulating until a week late...so af isnt due till teh 26th! Need to keep sane in the 2ww!:)

:hi:

You are welcomed here! :hugs:

I'm due on 30th of November (14dpo) today I'm 3 dpo

So when do you plan to test?


----------



## ald

Dan-o while the witch stays away there is always hope, and faint lines are a VERY positive sign, also sickness is. May just need a couple more days for the lines to get darker.

I really think I may O in the next 3 days as I had a temp drop today so hopefully that is the dip before O .............. who knows!

Fingers crossed for you all xxx


----------



## hopefulfor09

Welcome Gabrielle....

Dano-O - Hope that line gets darker. Well, I woke up this morning straight out of a dream that I got my BFP! So I decided I would take a early pregnancy test. But is was a glaring BFN! I am 9 or 10 dpo today so I am thinking I am out this month ladies. I think I would have a positive HPT by now....and I am starting to feel a little PMSy! Boohoo.

Jaytee - don't worry about the doctor's - paps are a breeze, but it being your first time I totally get why your nervous. My doctor runs the tool under warm water - he's a gem. Try to relax, it's much quicker and painless if you take deep breaths. this is your first pap? My doctor started sending me for yearly paps as soon as I started menstruating (13). Good luck!

Well ladies, I want to see some BFPs!


----------



## jaytee

hopefulfor09 said:


> Welcome Gabrielle....
> 
> Dano-O - Hope that line gets darker. Well, I woke up this morning straight out of a dream that I got my BFP! So I decided I would take a early pregnancy test. But is was a glaring BFN! I am 9 or 10 dpo today so I am thinking I am out this month ladies. I think I would have a positive HPT by now....and I am starting to feel a little PMSy! Boohoo.
> 
> Jaytee - don't worry about the doctor's - paps are a breeze, but it being your first time I totally get why your nervous. My doctor runs the tool under warm water - he's a gem. Try to relax, it's much quicker and painless if you take deep breaths. this is your first pap? My doctor started sending me for yearly paps as soon as I started menstruating (13). Good luck!
> 
> Well ladies, I want to see some BFPs!

Hey Hopeful!

I started Menstration at the age of 12 and the first time I ever saw a Gyno was eight months before my wedding in 2007 when I was place on birth control. Since I was a virgin he didn't want to do a pap on me until 6 months after the wedding. Well I kept canceling the appointment because of being nervous! :blush: but I am determined to go today and get it done if he says its ok.


----------



## jaytee

ald said:


> Dan-o while the witch stays away there is always hope, and faint lines are a VERY positive sign, also sickness is. May just need a couple more days for the lines to get darker.
> 
> I really think I may O in the next 3 days as I had a temp drop today so hopefully that is the dip before O .............. who knows!
> 
> Fingers crossed for you all xxx

How long are you cycles usually?


----------



## Gabrielle

Thanks everyone...

WEll idk when to test...yesterday my temp dipped really low and today is back really high. i felt so sick like a fever yesterday and sore everywhere and sooo tired...today feel alil better.
Only symptoms i have are tired the last two nites, went to bed so early, cramps everyday since ovulation...thats about it...? 

Anyone got symtoms?


----------



## hopefulfor09

Don't stress sweetie! It's not as bad as you may think! Just focus on an interesting poster or something. What we poor women have to go through! Good luck!


----------



## dan-o

jaytee said:


> I have a doctors appointment today and I will keep it. I want to talk to the doctor. I'm a little nervous because only my husband has seen me you know where :blush: so I'm a little embarressed and nervous.... what if it hurts me? what if the tools are cold?

Are you going for a smear or something like that? It doesnt hurt, honestly & it's all over in a few seconds. The speculum is really no big deal, I was terrified the first time & it was absolutely fine :) The doc's are also very matter of fact & not at all pervy when looking at your private bits.

I was laughing on the way home as I'd been so worried before! :blush:


----------



## dan-o

jaytee said:


> Hey Dan-o
> 
> Maybe you are testing to early? Sometimes girls don't get that dark :bfp: until 14dpo....
> 
> Try not to test until then and see if the line is darker

It crossed my mind I was testing too early, but AF is due tomorrow & they say you should get a clear line around the day AF is due/late don't they, or is that based on a 14 day LP? Mines 11 normally it seems. 

Oh well, I'm close enough to finding out one way or another very very soon & even if I'm not preggo I am lot happier with my temps this month, so more confident for next month being the one :) xx


----------



## hopefulfor09

Do you have any PMS symptoms Dan-O? Isn't even a faint line a line? I hear that a lot around here - a line is a line. What do you think? Sending positive vibes your way.


----------



## amanthony

Gabrielle -- WELCOME! AF is expected the 25th for me, so we're in about the same position now. Trying not to symptom spot because I don't want to get myself all crazy, like last time.

Jay-Tee -- Good luck at the doctor! It is awkward and the tools usually are cold, but it's probably not half as bad as you're imagining.

Dan-O -- You and your PMA are so inspiring! Keep us posted. I'm still counting on you being preggers this month!

Everyone else -- Thinking about all of you, and hoping for the best for you! Lots of :bfp:s in this cycle group!

Myself -- Just trying to stay mellow and relaxed. No stressing, no going crazy with the symptom spotting. Halfway through the 2WW and not going nuts yet, so that's not bad (for me, anyway). Just going to keep temping...hoping for that implantation dip, spotting, or second rise in temps! Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## ald

jaytee said:


> ald said:
> 
> 
> Dan-o while the witch stays away there is always hope, and faint lines are a VERY positive sign, also sickness is. May just need a couple more days for the lines to get darker.
> 
> I really think I may O in the next 3 days as I had a temp drop today so hopefully that is the dip before O .............. who knows!
> 
> Fingers crossed for you all xxx
> 
> How long are you cycles usually?Click to expand...

My cycles vary every month but usually anywhere between 41-65 days - sucks!!! The only good bit is my LP is 14 days so that doesnt need fixing unlike everything else lol!


----------



## jaytee

dan-o said:


> jaytee said:
> 
> 
> Hey Dan-o
> 
> Maybe you are testing to early? Sometimes girls don't get that dark :bfp: until 14dpo....
> 
> Try not to test until then and see if the line is darker
> 
> It crossed my mind I was testing too early, but AF is due tomorrow & they say you should get a clear line around the day AF is due/late don't they, or is that based on a 14 day LP? Mines 11 normally it seems.
> 
> Oh well, I'm close enough to finding out one way or another very very soon & even if I'm not preggo I am lot happier with my temps this month, so more confident for next month being the one :) xxClick to expand...


Tomorrow???? WOW....I just thought every one didn't get af until after 14dpo. :dohh: But I see....

Well Test tomorrow morning! I hope its :bfp: :happydance:


----------



## jaytee

Well girls I'm leaving work. I 'm going to go home and change my clothes before the doctors appointment! :blush:


Boy oh boy am I so very nervous! I hope he decides not to do the smear! lol :dohh:


----------



## dan-o

Ohh ald! The good thing is you have plenty of time to ripen your egg before ov :)

I am to the other extreme. 

Hey, if we could combine our cycles & halve them we'd be ok! :rofl:


----------



## jaytee

Hey girls!

I'm back...and no pap :happydance:

just talked thats all....boring stuff, he wanted to know if clomid worked or not and obviously it did lol


----------



## dan-o

jaytee said:


> Hey girls!
> 
> I'm back...and no pap :happydance:
> 
> just talked thats all....boring stuff, he wanted to know if clomid worked or not and obviously it did lol

Brilliant! Just peeked at your chart, certianly looks like it did do the trick!! :D xx


----------



## jaytee

Why is it that everytime I turn on my laptop the first website I turn to is BNB!!!! LOL 

I love BNB and I love all the sweet friends I have on here


----------



## dan-o

jaytee said:


> Why is it that everytime I turn on my laptop the first website I turn to is BNB!!!! LOL
> 
> I love BNB and I love all the sweet friends I have on here

I'm just the same, it's brilliant here! 

I just read the forum for quite a while, but decided to join in the summer. 
I'm so glad I did, every one is fab & I've learned so much!


----------



## dan-o

Well it's official, I have made it to 12dpo & my temps are still high!

Still nothing more than a shadow of a line/BFN on an IC :hissy:

Boobs still sore, still nauseous, still bloated. No nasty PMT tempers or feeling aggrivated.
Crampy AF feeling passed by teatime yesterday, but seems to be back this morning.

Weird huh? Maybe the b-vits worked & really did lengthen my LP :)


----------



## jaytee

dan-o said:


> Well it's official, I have made it to 12dpo & my temps are still high!
> 
> Still nothing more than a shadow of a line/BFN on an IC :hissy:
> 
> Boobs still sore, still nauseous, still bloated. No nasty PMT tempers or feeling aggrivated.
> Crampy AF feeling passed by teatime yesterday, but seems to be back this morning.
> 
> Weird huh? Maybe the b-vits worked & really did lengthen my LP :)

I truly hope that the :witch: stays away from you. And that everyday that passes by without her is a day closer to a true :bfp:


----------



## jaytee

Well everyone....

I'm offically 3dpo today!!!! :happydance:

I was a little shocked because I expected fertility friend to put cd17 as ovulation and not cd18 but I'm ok with what I got! At least I ovulated. :happydance: 

I was watching these amazing videos (will post link later today) about conception. Its great to watch! I learned that the biggest mistake parterns commit while trying to conceive it only Bding the day of ovulation and the day after. In fact they said this is why it takes longer for couples to conceive. Apparently once the egg is released its only stays alive a few hours (less then 8 hours) and it requires sperm to already be in the fallopian tubes when the egg arrives. It can take sperm 2 days to reach the fallopian tubes, and this is why it is best to Bd the days leading up to ovulation and not only on the day of ovulation. 

It makes more sense to me now. Its about one hour all to gether. * video clips at 10-12 minutes long each*

:hugs:


----------



## dan-o

jaytee said:


> Well everyone....
> 
> I'm offically 3dpo today!!!! :happydance:


Yayyyyy!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## dan-o

Post the vids, post the vids!!!!!!

I'm at home today bored brainless, gimme gimme!!!


----------



## hopefulfor09

Jaytee - Glad all went well at the doctors and thanks for the tidbits re: video.

Dano-O - I am praying that the witch stays away....and you will get your dark unquestionable BFP soon! Is this your first cycle using B6 vitamins? How long are your cycles usually? I too have short cycles - for the last 6 months anyway....and am thinking about using b6 to lengthen them a little. 

Well ladies....I didn't test this morning....have a little hope left.....usually my boobs are start to get sore after O - mostly in the sides. Nothing this month. But yesterday I noticed my nipples are pretty tender. But my boobs aren't sore. Only time will tell.

Anyone of you ladies in the middle of he 2WW experiencing any odd symptoms?

Babydust

XX


----------



## jaytee

dan-o said:


> Post the vids, post the vids!!!!!!
> 
> I'm at home today bored brainless, gimme gimme!!!

:rofl: ok ok give me like one minute :rofl:


----------



## jaytee

https://www.pbs.org/wgbh/nova/miracle/program.html


----------



## grumpymoo

I feel like pants today ladies! Another week till the af is due but am spotting,cramping and even my tops of my legs hurt!

What is going on????

Glad to here that most of you are fairing better than me though.

Any good news yet?


----------



## dan-o

grumpymoo said:


> I feel like pants today ladies! Another week till the af is due but am spotting,cramping and even my tops of my legs hurt!
> 
> What is going on????
> 
> Glad to here that most of you are fairing better than me though.
> 
> Any good news yet?

Ohh, possible implantation??? :D

Hope it is for you xx


----------



## jaytee

grumpymoo said:


> I feel like pants today ladies! Another week till the af is due but am spotting,cramping and even my tops of my legs hurt!
> 
> What is going on????
> 
> Glad to here that most of you are fairing better than me though.
> 
> Any good news yet?

Implantation spotting begins a week before :witch:.... I hope this is true for you.....Also I have heard of legs hurting during early pregnancy.


----------



## jaytee

As for me 3dpo.....

I'm a little more tired than usual
I still have a headache and I'm still cramping (going on since ovulation)


----------



## grumpymoo

dan-o said:


> grumpymoo said:
> 
> 
> I feel like pants today ladies! Another week till the af is due but am spotting,cramping and even my tops of my legs hurt!
> 
> What is going on????
> 
> Glad to here that most of you are fairing better than me though.
> 
> Any good news yet?
> 
> Ohh, possible implantation??? :D
> 
> Hope it is for you xxClick to expand...

I would love that to be the case of course but I just dont think so. Used to happen to me before(not the legs though). BB's are EVER so sore as well actually but after all my symptom spotting over the last few months I think it's time I gave it up!:? Haha ,as if!!


----------



## krazykat

Finally got a pap done and found out what the growth was. It will take a week for my results to come back for my pap. Then, she talked about the specialist doing a laparoscopy on me because it sounds like I have endometreosis and that can cause problems in conceiving. So.......

Pretty bummed........:cry:

*BUT*, I'm going to pray for the healing of God and we are in the midst of a Revival at our church this week (how timely lol). So tonight I'm going to believe and pray because I want 4 more kids and I know God can do anything!!

Thanks you all for all the love and support.......:hugs::hug:

_P.S. They did a preg test and it was negative, although its still early to tell and it was just a urine test not a blood......but I don't feel pregnant._


----------



## jaytee

krazykat said:


> Finally got a pap done and found out what the growth was. It will take a week for my results to come back for my pap. Then, she talked about the specialist doing a laparoscopy on me because it sounds like I have endometreosis and that can cause problems in conceiving. So.......
> 
> Pretty bummed........:cry:
> 
> *BUT*, I'm going to pray for the healing of God and we are in the midst of a Revival at our church this week (how timely lol). So tonight I'm going to believe and pray because I want 4 more kids and I know God can do anything!!
> 
> Thanks you all for all the love and support.......:hugs::hug:
> 
> _P.S. They did a preg test and it was negative, although its still early to tell and it was just a urine test not a blood......but I don't feel pregnant._

Hey sweetie

I just wanted you to know that I will stand in agreement with you for healing. THe bible says that when two or more are in agreement the prayers shall be heard and answered.

I hope everything turns out ok. Pray over your body and declare it healed in Jesus' name

:hugs: Jackie

PS: There is an awesome book I think you might like : Supernatural Childbirth by Jackie MIze

BUY IT, READ IT, PRACTICE IT......It helps alot


----------



## dan-o

Morning ladies! 

Well, my temps have fallen off the cliff!

Just gotta wait for that swine of a witch to rear her ugly head now. I don't have any signs she will arrive other than the temps, but I'm sure they will kick in later today.

The good news is my LP has increased by one day or more this month, (depending on when she shows & if FF predicted ov on the right day) I'm definitely happy about that! :D

Oh well, onwards and upwards :)


----------



## amanthony

8 DPO today, and not planning to test until Wednesday if AF has stayed away. She's due to arrive Monday or Tuesday, but she is NOT WELCOME this time!

Trying not to symptom spot too much, but I do have blue veins showing on my sore boobies. And still the same weird crampy feelings in my lower abdomen. It's really weird. I want to be pregnant so badly, but I'm not convincing myself that I am like I did last month. Just trying to keep taking things a day at a time...hoping my temps go up and up each day, hoping that AF won't show. The good thing is, we're incredibly busy at work right now and we will be through the weekend. Tuesday evening we're leaving for the beach for Thanksgiving, so starting Wednesday I'll be on vacation with entirely too much time to think so...I'm glad I'll have an answer by then, either way. Even if it's a BFN, at least I'll be relaxing at the beach with a book when dealing with it. ;)


----------



## ald

I am now on about cd 26 and looking at my temps I will hopefully O either today, tomorrow or saturday. My only problem at the mo is dh has a really bad throat and cold but he is just going to have to suffer through that for 1 night in our quest for making a baby, i did let him off last night tho lol. 

Sticky baby dust to all.


----------



## Tink1o5

Good luck testing girls!!! lots of :dust: being sent your way


----------



## jaytee

amanthony said:


> 8 DPO today, and not planning to test until Wednesday if AF has stayed away. She's due to arrive Monday or Tuesday, but she is NOT WELCOME this time!
> 
> Trying not to symptom spot too much, but I do have blue veins showing on my sore boobies. And still the same weird crampy feelings in my lower abdomen. It's really weird. I want to be pregnant so badly, but I'm not convincing myself that I am like I did last month. Just trying to keep taking things a day at a time...hoping my temps go up and up each day, hoping that AF won't show. The good thing is, we're incredibly busy at work right now and we will be through the weekend. Tuesday evening we're leaving for the beach for Thanksgiving, so starting Wednesday I'll be on vacation with entirely too much time to think so...I'm glad I'll have an answer by then, either way. Even if it's a BFN, at least I'll be relaxing at the beach with a book when dealing with it. ;)

:hi:

I have been having cramping since ovulation too!!!! I hope this is a sign.


----------



## jaytee

:hi: to everyone

Well its 4dpo today and I'm trying to not symptom spot but today for the first time in my life I got naucious and gagged when I took my pre-natal vitamins. I also got super naucious driving in the car this morning! Its weird! I hope my symptoms are clear and continue to progress as I continue my two week wait. 

Also....DH got a job :happydance: he starts on Monday! So much stress and anger has been lifted off my shoulders now....now all we need is a :bfp:


----------



## hopefulfor09

Dan-O - Sorry to hear your temps have dropped sweetie...but that's great news about LP. - I think I will start taking some B6 too - my LP is little short as well.

Jaytee- congrats on DH's new job.

Ald - I am sure hubby will suck it up - it's for a good cause.

Amanthony - hpefully you are on the beach thinking about your little bean!

Well ladies - the blasted witch is due tomorrow and she's coming. I can feel her. I guess it just wasn't our month. This is our 6th month ttc - but because my cycles are short it's our 8th cycle I think. Geez. I am feeling pretty discouraged but that is probably just the witch giving me PMS. I would love to see some BFPs from my thread to cheer me up!


----------



## hopefulfor09

krazykat said:


> Finally got a pap done and found out what the growth was. It will take a week for my results to come back for my pap. Then, she talked about the specialist doing a laparoscopy on me because it sounds like I have endometreosis and that can cause problems in conceiving. So.......
> 
> Pretty bummed........:cry:
> 
> *BUT*, I'm going to pray for the healing of God and we are in the midst of a Revival at our church this week (how timely lol). So tonight I'm going to believe and pray because I want 4 more kids and I know God can do anything!!
> 
> Thanks you all for all the love and support.......:hugs::hug:
> 
> _P.S. They did a preg test and it was negative, although its still early to tell and it was just a urine test not a blood......but I don't feel pregnant._

I am so sorry to hear that hunny. Did they say what stage it was? I have several friends who have been diagnosesd and they all got pregnant. Will you be receiving any treatment? Hang in there sweetie - I know it's hard but try to stay positive. Do you mind if I ask what kind of symptoms you had?

Big huge hugs!:hug::hug:


----------



## jaytee

:cry:

I just received a call that my father is in the hospital. He just suffered a heart attack! :cry:

He is ok...the hospital is trying to prevent him from having a second one, his blood pressure is super high! 

I'm so scared! :cry:


----------



## Gabrielle

Oh Jaytee im so sorry about your father..are they going to do a cath? (a heart surgery to put stents in to get rid of the blockage! Good luck..hope he improves fast! If you have any questions i work on a cardiac floor.

I too have been having cramps since ovulation...9dpo today..hope its a good sign!


----------



## hopefulfor09

QUOTE=jaytee;1132972]:cry:

I just received a call that my father is in the hospital. He just suffered a heart attack! :cry:

He is ok...the hospital is trying to prevent him from having a second one, his blood pressure is super high! 

I'm so scared! :cry:[/QUOTE]

Oh Jaytee,, I am so sorry to hear that. I will say a prayer for him. Keep us posted.

:hugs::hugs::hug:[


----------



## dan-o

jaytee said:


> :cry:
> 
> I just received a call that my father is in the hospital. He just suffered a heart attack! :cry:
> 
> He is ok...the hospital is trying to prevent him from having a second one, his blood pressure is super high!
> 
> I'm so scared! :cry:

Oh my goodness jaytee, I'm so sorry for your father, hope he makes a speedy recovery xx


----------



## amanthony

Awww, Jay-Tee I'm so sorry. :hugs:

Try to take lots of deep breaths and stay calm. Lots of studies say that stress makes it hard to get pregnant, so remember to take care of yourself while you're looking out for him and the rest of your family. I'll be praying.


----------



## amanthony

Gabrielle said:


> I too have been having cramps since ovulation...9dpo today..hope its a good sign!

Hey, we're both 9 DPO today! When's AF due for you, and when are you planning to test?'

And all 3 of us are having cramps. Mine are weird--they don't hurt like AF cramps, just a general crampy feeling? I don't know if it's a good sign, but I've never had it before so maybe?


----------



## amanthony

Dan-O & Hopeful -- You two are the leaders of the pack. Any news today?


----------



## dan-o

amanthony said:


> Dan-O & Hopeful -- You two are the leaders of the pack. Any news today?

Yes my flipping temp fell off the cliff! :hissy:

Just waiting for the painters & decorators now :roll: shouldn't be long!

I've over-ridden my FF chart with what I believe is my true coverline & ov day too, puts me back to 12 dpo, so I have gained a day either side of ov this month :D

It's down to hopeful now to announce the first BFP of the group!!!..... :test:


----------



## dan-o

amanthony said:


> Gabrielle said:
> 
> 
> I too have been having cramps since ovulation...9dpo today..hope its a good sign!
> 
> Hey, we're both 9 DPO today! /QUOTE]
> 
> OMG 9dpo already?? where has the time gone?!Click to expand...


----------



## amanthony

Awww, I'm sorry Dan-O. :( But gaining a day in the LP is GREAT news! Are you going to do the B-Complex next month? That should help!

And yeah...9 DPO already! It went by pretty quickly for me too! I have a feeling it's going to start crawling, though. We should be finishing up with some big jobs this week and then I'll have time on my hands to think. NOT GOOD. But it's not too far away...


----------



## jaytee

Hey girls

Thankx so much for all the kind words:hugs: he is doing much better, thank God for that.

As for me my cramps are stronger today! This is so weird....Cramps at 4dpo!!!! :hissy: I wish it was 7 or 8dpo and then I could easily say implant cramps but nope its 4dpo (my temp went higher today):happydance:


----------



## krazykat

jaytee said:


> krazykat said:
> 
> 
> Finally got a pap done and found out what the growth was. It will take a week for my results to come back for my pap. Then, she talked about the specialist doing a laparoscopy on me because it sounds like I have endometreosis and that can cause problems in conceiving. So.......
> 
> Pretty bummed........:cry:
> 
> *BUT*, I'm going to pray for the healing of God and we are in the midst of a Revival at our church this week (how timely lol). So tonight I'm going to believe and pray because I want 4 more kids and I know God can do anything!!
> 
> Thanks you all for all the love and support.......:hugs::hug:
> 
> _P.S. They did a preg test and it was negative, although its still early to tell and it was just a urine test not a blood......but I don't feel pregnant._
> 
> Hey sweetie
> 
> I just wanted you to know that I will stand in agreement with you for healing. THe bible says that when two or more are in agreement the prayers shall be heard and answered.
> 
> I hope everything turns out ok. Pray over your body and declare it healed in Jesus' name
> 
> :hugs: Jackie
> 
> PS: There is an awesome book I think you might like : Supernatural Childbirth by Jackie MIze
> 
> BUY IT, READ IT, PRACTICE IT......It helps alotClick to expand...

Thank you! :hugs::hug: I will look for that book at the library.


----------



## krazykat

jaytee said:


> :cry:
> 
> I just received a call that my father is in the hospital. He just suffered a heart attack! :cry:
> 
> He is ok...the hospital is trying to prevent him from having a second one, his blood pressure is super high!
> 
> I'm so scared! :cry:

I'm sorry to hear that and just prayed for him! :hugs::hug:


----------



## krazykat

hopefulfor09 said:


> krazykat said:
> 
> 
> Finally got a pap done and found out what the growth was. It will take a week for my results to come back for my pap. Then, she talked about the specialist doing a laparoscopy on me because it sounds like I have endometreosis and that can cause problems in conceiving. So.......
> 
> Pretty bummed........:cry:
> 
> *BUT*, I'm going to pray for the healing of God and we are in the midst of a Revival at our church this week (how timely lol). So tonight I'm going to believe and pray because I want 4 more kids and I know God can do anything!!
> 
> Thanks you all for all the love and support.......:hugs::hug:
> 
> _P.S. They did a preg test and it was negative, although its still early to tell and it was just a urine test not a blood......but I don't feel pregnant._
> 
> I am so sorry to hear that hunny. Did they say what stage it was? I have several friends who have been diagnosesd and they all got pregnant. Will you be receiving any treatment? Hang in there sweetie - I know it's hard but try to stay positive. Do you mind if I ask what kind of symptoms you had?
> 
> Big huge hugs!:hug::hug:Click to expand...

She isn't confirming it yet until I get a laparoscopy, which is the only way to confirm a diagnosis of endometriosis. So I just have to wait for that. 

My symptoms were *pain, pain and more pain* lol. Cramping, heavy periods and lately my last 2 periods have only lasted 2 days but they were super heavy. Then I have spotting all throughout the month and diarhea because she believes I have blood in my intestines. I didn't realize it but she said it can grow up there and in other parts of the body too.


----------



## hopefulfor09

Oh KrazyKat - that sounds awful. I too have very heavy periods....and severe cramping - sometimes I have to take a day off and stay in bed with my hot water bottle.....But it sounds like your pain is more constant and severe. I am so sorry sweetie. When is your appt for a laparoscopy?

Jaytee - I hope your dad is okay.


----------



## hopefulfor09

amanthony said:


> Dan-O & Hopeful -- You two are the leaders of the pack. Any news today?

I think I am out amanthony. I tested Tuesday and it was BFN! I decided no more testing. I'll just wait for the blasted wench to show up - but she's coming. I can feel her. :cry:

I guess I am about 1% hopeful but it's not looking good. CM is dry. I am ready to throttle everyone and just have that icky period feeling. Trying to stay positive but - PMS makes that hard. LOL

Dan-O: we can be cycle buddies next month! I know it's small consulation but hey let's be positive. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## ald

Jatee I hope your dad is ok, i am thinking about you xxx

PMA to everyone, while there is no witch there is hope.


----------



## amanthony

hopefulfor09 said:


> amanthony said:
> 
> 
> Dan-O & Hopeful -- You two are the leaders of the pack. Any news today?
> 
> I think I am out amanthony. I tested Tuesday and it was BFN! I decided no more testing. I'll just wait for the blasted wench to show up - but she's coming. I can feel her. :cry:
> 
> I guess I am about 1% hopeful but it's not looking good. CM is dry. I am ready to throttle everyone and just have that icky period feeling. Trying to stay positive but - PMS makes that hard. LOL
> :Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs: That's how I felt last month too, and I was right. This month I don't know what to think. But then again, my friend TigerLady was feeling the same way--she got a BFN on 13DPO and felt like AF was coming, and she got her BFP this morning!


----------



## krazykat

hopefulfor09 said:


> Oh KrazyKat - that sounds awful. I too have very heavy periods....and severe cramping - sometimes I have to take a day off and stay in bed with my hot water bottle.....But it sounds like your pain is more constant and severe. I am so sorry sweetie. When is your appt for a laparoscopy?

I go to the specialist on the 8th, so it will probably get scheduled then I'm assuming.


----------



## jaytee

Thank you all for your support! You are all the best friends here on BNB!!!!

:hugs:


----------



## hopefulfor09

How is he doing Jaytee - are you able to go and visit with him?

thanks for reminding me about PMA Ald - have you o'd yet?


----------



## Tink1o5

well this is wierd... I'v ALWAYS had cramps before the :witch: arrives. But just now i went pee and wiped and the first wipe had pink and brown on the tp. and every wipe after that had pink on it.. on top of that ABSOLUTLY NO cramps. ( like i said i'v ALWAYS had cramps) 

any ideas wats going on girls???


----------



## grumpymoo

Fingers crossed Tink

I am out ladies. BFN this morn and have the worst Pms. Ahhhhhhhh!!!!!!!

Good luck everyone


----------



## dan-o

Tink1o5 said:


> well this is wierd... I'v ALWAYS had cramps before the :witch: arrives. But just now i went pee and wiped and the first wipe had pink and brown on the tp. and every wipe after that had pink on it.. on top of that ABSOLUTLY NO cramps. ( like i said i'v ALWAYS had cramps)
> 
> any ideas wats going on girls???

I'm having a weird one too, 3 days late for AF, no PMT but all BFN's :hissy:


----------



## jaytee

Good morning girls!

First- My father is doing much better. I was able to visit him yesterday afternoon and I will return today to visit him. They want to keep him until Sunday and he is not liking that one bit! lol He is in the intensive cardiac unit because of his irregular heart beat. Until the beat goes back to normal he has to stay in the hospital. 

Second- Its been three nights in a row that I have gotten up at 3-3:30am to pee really bad. This never happens to me. I never drink anything 2 hours before I go to bed and I always sleep right through the night. 

Third- The cramps are still here, its actually starting to scare me because I don't want it to be a cyst or something like that. 

Forth- My temp went up higher today! I'm so excited!!!!! If you take a look at my chart you can see my last normal cycle compared to this cycle. I think this month is looking good. I'm just waiting for an implant dip now lol :blush:

Last- I woke up this morning and there is snow EVERYWHERE!!!!!!!:happydance: It looks to beautiful outside. The news informed that we should have alot of snow for Thanksgiving :happydance: For the last three years that I have been living in South New Jersey it didn't snow until Jan-Feb so to have snow in November is great! I love it!

DAN-O maybe you'll get a BFP soon sweetie, I have heard of women not getting a BFP unti well after AF was due


----------



## dan-o

I've been the same jaytee, peeing at 2.30-3am every night for the last few, then up again at 6 to go again, I think it's supposed to be a good sign :D

My temps are way off for a preg chart though, so I can't see how I am, but you on the other hand look all set for a BFP!! ;)


----------



## hopefulfor09

Hmm - Dan-o no witch yet - that's a good sign!

She hasn't showed up here yet either....normally she is here in the am.....keep feeling like she's here and go to bathroom to check and nothing,,,,but the CM is back. Who knows. Trying to keep a little hope until she does show her face and am very proud of myself for not testing again since Tuesday. We still have a chance Dan-O!

Babydust!


----------



## amanthony

Hopeful and Dan-O -- my friend TigerLady got a BFN at 13 DPO and thought AF was coming...when AF was late, she finally tested at 18 DPO and :bfp:! So don't give up hope!

As for me...nothing really new to report. Same crampy feelings. More hungry than usual. Yesterday I had a headache all day. Thank goodness that's gone! Just a few more days until testing!


----------



## ald

Jaytee - your temps are looking great, looking very very hopeful.
Dan-o - while the witch stays away there is still a chance of that :bfp: and your temps are still above the coverline, maybe just late implantation. Dont give up just yet.
Hopeful - looking good
Amanthony - your temps are still nice and high so looking very hopeful

As for me, well I thought I would O anytime now, but my temp dropped back down again so still no O, on the bright side dh is getting a bit better so should be up for some :sex: but dont think I can keep up this pace lol


----------



## Tink1o5

well if u all read my post earlier... i went pee yesterday and there was pink on the TP and like a Brown Discharge on there too. i was thinking "what how could the :witch: come 5 days early!!" haha... but it was so light i didnt need a pad or tampon or anything... then this afternoon i go pee again and there was no pink but just a brown discharge.... 

whats going on???


----------



## jaytee

Tink1o5 said:


> well if u all read my post earlier... i went pee yesterday and there was pink on the TP and like a Brown Discharge on there too. i was thinking "what how could the :witch: come 5 days early!!" haha... but it was so light i didnt need a pad or tampon or anything... then this afternoon i go pee again and there was no pink but just a brown discharge....
> 
> whats going on???

Sounds like implant bleed to me. . . That usually happens around 6-12dpo and only really last for a day. Sounds promising. I hope you get a BFP in four days!!!


----------



## jaytee

ald said:


> Jaytee - your temps are looking great, looking very very hopeful.
> Dan-o - while the witch stays away there is still a chance of that :bfp: and your temps are still above the coverline, maybe just late implantation. Dont give up just yet.
> Hopeful - looking good
> Amanthony - your temps are still nice and high so looking very hopeful
> 
> As for me, well I thought I would O anytime now, but my temp dropped back down again so still no O, on the bright side dh is getting a bit better so should be up for some :sex: but dont think I can keep up this pace lol

i HOPE YOU OVULATE SOON SWEETIE AND THAT YOU CATCH THAT EGGIE! :hugs:


----------



## Tink1o5

Good luck girls :dust:


----------



## dan-o

*raises hand*

I'm out :hissy:

Bright red spotting started at 5am, along with excruciating cramps, so bad I had to take a painkiller to get back to sleep!!! 
I'm kinda disappointed, but ok about - I knew it was coming when my boobs deflated yesterday :rofl: 

The good thing is I had no vile moods leading up to this, or skin break outs. I wonder if that's the EPO working? I've started taking it again today & will carry on until ov again :)

Good luck to the rest of you, just cos I've let the side down doesnt mean any of you can!!!! BFP's all round please!!! xxx


----------



## ald

Dan-o I am so sorry the nasty :witch: has got you. I really hope you get your :bfp: very soon hun.

Well FF has said that I O 3 days ago but I really dont believe it, it is the 3rd time this cycle it has said I O and still doesnt look or feel right to me. Last cycle it got it wrong as well and I had to correct it. I think I will be Oing soon, but dont think I have yet. Plus I think the coverline is still way to low to what it normally is.

Please could you guys look at my chart and see what you think?


----------



## dan-o

ald said:


> Dan-o I am so sorry the nasty :witch: has got you. I really hope you get your :bfp: very soon hun.

Ahh, no worries, always next time :) 

Mind you, I should talk to the OH about that SA he needs to get done really or we could be trying for no reason, he's not keen at all though, bless! :rofl:



ald said:


> Well FF has said that I O 3 days ago but I really dont believe it, it is the 3rd time this cycle it has said I O and still doesnt look or feel right to me. Last cycle it got it wrong as well and I had to correct it. I think I will be Oing soon, but dont think I have yet. Plus I think the coverline is still way to low to what it normally is.
> 
> Please could you guys look at my chart and see what you think?

It doesnt look right to me either, but maybe it will take it off again when you out your next temp in?

Hope you ov soon hunny xx :)


----------



## grumpymoo

Have we had any good news yet from our group this month?????? Am hoping so.

I found it really hard this time. So dissapointed. Think it was my hormones. Was on the verge of tears ALL THE TIME:sad2:.

Am ok now though. My DH will be so relieved!!:laugh2:


----------



## grumpymoo

Ps I'm not really a grumpymoo girls! (well ,most of the time)


----------



## amanthony

No :bfp:s in our group just yet, but hopefully very soon! A few of us are nearing the end of our 2WW!

Dan-O -- Sorry about AF's arrival. :hugs: Your PMA is amazing to me. And inspirational! If you can have a PMA I can too if I get another BFN (or several) before I get pregnant.

Ald -- I don't think your chart looks right for O either, but like Dan-O said, just give it a little bit of time and additional temps to hopefully sort itself out.

Hope those of you still in the 2WW are holding up alright! It gets harder as it gets closer to the end, doesn't it? Or is it just me?

Last cycle AF came on CD30 (29 day cycle, as that then became CD1), which I believe was 13 DPO. I know I ovulated on CD17 this month, so if I repeat last cycle that makes AF due Monday. I'm averaging a little bit longer for cycles, though. I was thinking AF could come Tue too, so I should wait till Wed to test. The thing is...we're going out of town on Tuesday and will be gone until Sunday--likely without internet access the entire time! Not sure if I should go ahead and test on Tuesday so that I can post on here to either share my BFP or get some support on the BFN before I leave?!?!?


----------



## krazykat

dan-o said:


> *raises hand*
> 
> I'm out :hissy:
> 
> Bright red spotting started at 5am, along with excruciating cramps, so bad I had to take a painkiller to get back to sleep!!!
> I'm kinda disappointed, but ok about - I knew it was coming when my boobs deflated yesterday :rofl:
> 
> The good thing is I had no vile moods leading up to this, or skin break outs. I wonder if that's the EPO working? I've started taking it again today & will carry on until ov again :)
> 
> Good luck to the rest of you, just cos I've let the side down doesnt mean any of you can!!!! BFP's all round please!!! xxx

Sorry to hear that Dan-o! :hugs::hugs::hug: Hoping that eggie gets caught next time around!


----------



## jaytee

Well girls.....

I'm 6 dpo today and I went out and bought some First Response testI plan on taking on at 10 dpo which is Wendesday and I hope I get that :bfp:

DAN-O ~~~ Sorry about that :witch: but at least now you were able to have a longer Lut. Phase.

Amanthony~~~ Have you tested yet?


----------



## hopefulfor09

Dan-O I am so sorry the witch got you......but your LP is longer and that's a good thing. Hugs.....

The witch was due yesterday and no sign yet - in about 2 hours she'll be 2 days late. I took a first response early test yesterday but it was BFN! I didn't use FMU but if I was indeed pg it would have shown up BFP by now don't you think? She drives my nuts - the least she could do is not be tardy. She's coming though - I know it. 

Anyway - good luck ladies.......I want to see some BFPS! I will keep you posted on my nasty witch. 

HUgs.


----------



## dan-o

Come on gals, where are these BFP's???? :D :test:


----------



## amanthony

jaytee said:


> Amanthony~~~ Have you tested yet?

I'm waiting until Tuesday, if AF doesn't show up tomorrow (CD 30/12 DPO like last month). Last month was just too hard testing early and getting BFN after BFN. I'd rather hold out hope a little longer than get a BFN and keep wondering, "was it really negative, or did I test too early?" -- I'm just not strong enough to handle that! So...the day after tomorrow! Soon!!!


----------



## hopefulfor09

Can't wait till you test Aman! Good lunk FX for you...

Well technically it's Monday here and I can't sleep. Still no AF. One minute I think she's coming and the next I feel like she's not. I am driving myself totally insane. I tested Friday night BFN....I was 12 DPO. I am not testing again unless she doesn't show until Wed. I really do hate her you know.

On the positive side, I was a little worried my LP was short, which was the reason I got OPKs - and I guess I don't have a short LP so that's good news. Nipples are tender and now bbs are huge and starting to get tender - which means she maybe coming. Who knows. I hope she doesn't but am trying not to think about it....impossible. It was a cruel joke to make pg symptoms so much like AF....don't you think ladies? 

Babydust!


----------



## amanthony

hopefulfor09 said:


> It was a cruel joke to make pg symptoms so much like AF....don't you think ladies?


:rofl: YES!!! SO CRUEL!!!

I'm waiting to see if AF shows today. My temperature didn't drop this morning, so I'm hoping that's a good sign. Also, my gums have been bleeding when I brush my teeth. VERY odd. I put that in my journal yesterday, and was told it's a pregnancy sign. Trying not to get my hopes up too much. I've been having minor cramps, and they're still here. Terrified that they're premenstrual cramps now that AF is due. Today's going to be TORTURE! If she doesn't show, tomorrow will be testing day! FINGERS CROSSED!!!


----------



## hopefulfor09

Aman - my hat's off to you for not testing yet. Sometimes I have the willpower, sometimes I don't....still no sign of the witch. Today is CD 28 - I have been late once before....and I guess i may have o'd later than usual - CD13 of a 25 day cycle may be late right? I am so trying not to go and get a test.....a BFN would not be good, I'd rather get the witch. As much as I hate her she's an easier let down than the BFN! So I am writing to Mr Stork here too for good measure.

Please please please Mr. Storky - make this my month. I have been waiting ever so patiently for my BFP and I promise we will do our very best to be wonderful parents. I won't ask for any Xmas presents if you could just do me this one favour. You would make our whole world and we would be forever grateful for our little miracle and piece of heaven on earth. 

Love - Hopeful xoxoxox

I am hoping to see some BFPs on here soon ladies!

Babydust


----------



## amanthony

hopefulfor09 said:


> Aman - my hat's off to you for not testing yet. Sometimes I have the willpower, sometimes I don't....still no sign of the witch. Today is CD 28 - I have been late once before....and I guess i may have o'd later than usual - CD13 of a 25 day cycle may be late right? I am so trying not to go and get a test.....a BFN would not be good, I'd rather get the witch. As much as I hate her she's an easier let down than the BFN!

The ONLY reason I'm waiting is because AF is an easier letdown than the BFN. Last month I started testing early and got BFN after BFN...it was torture. I can't wait until tomorrow, though. Today's going to be hard to get through. Are your cycles always 25 days, or are you inconsistent? That's the worst--expecting AF and getting nothing. One of my friends just got AF last night--12 DAYS LATE! I felt so bad for her. I hope that doesn't happen to you.

Mr. Storky--please listen to Hopeful! She's been a very good girl, and she'll be ever so grateful!!!

:hugs:


----------



## hopefulfor09

My cycles have been 28 days for 17 years, but the last 8 months - 25 days - once I had a 28 day in there though - but never longer than that. I am starting to wonder if I ovulated at all - maybe that's the delay. If I don't get it by Wed - I will test. 

Good luck testing aman.....hopefully Mr. Storky visits you too. Your chart looks great though. I have everthing crossed for you hunny - for all of us.

Hugs!


----------



## amanthony

Try to wait, Hopeful. It will be torture, but still easier than seeing the BFN. I wouldn't jump to the conclusion that you didn't ovulate. Maybe you just ovulated a bit later. B-Complex helps lengthen the LP and give you a little bit longer to get that egg to stick--if you're not taking it already it may be a thought?

GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE! And :hugs:


----------



## Tink1o5

Sounds good for some of you girls. :D :dust: :dust:

xX GOOD LUCK Xx


----------



## amanthony

When are you testing, Tink? Your ticker says it should be tomorrow!


----------



## jaytee

:hissy:

I'm sorry for not being able to write all day but its totally BNB's fault! :hissy: I changed my email so that my alerts would no longer go to my work email and when I did that I had to wait to check my home email to verify it if not I could not post comments.....SO.... I spent all day reading and reading and not being able to comment! :rofl:


Amanthony~~~ I can't wait for tomorrow to read and see if you got that :bfp:

Hopeful~~~ I agree with Amanthony....maybe you just ovulated later than you really had thought


~~~~~~~~*~~~~~~~~

As for me: I'm 8 dpo today. No real symptoms I would say but a few are here..... I'm naucious (i feel like my stomach is over stuffed), Last night I stared peeing more often than usual even when I hadn;t drinken anything for hours I was still peeing like a gallon! LOL And today I noticed that the veins in my face and arms and legs are darker and can be seen clearly! Which is totally new to me esp in my face. 

I'm going to try and hold on testing until Thanksgiving. I just hope I get that BFP!!!


----------



## amanthony

:rofl: BnB withdrawls are rough, aren't they. ;)

Thanks for wishing me luck! I'll be posting on here tomorrow, either way.

And I think you really should try to wait as long as possible. I know it's not fun, but neither is getting the BFN and wondering, "was it just too early?" so...try to wait! But let us know as soon as you do test! :hugs:


----------



## dan-o

Fingers crossed!!!! Bring on the lines!!!!


----------



## jaytee

Well I only want to test on Thanksgiving because If it was positive I would tell the family at dinner, but Like you said BFN's are hard and depressing and they make me cry. I gave in yesterday (8dpo) and of course it was :bfn: all I wanted to do was :dohh: myself :rofl:

So I have decided to wait until Sunday morning (14dpo) to test. Its going to be super hard, but I know that I can do it! :hugs:


----------



## Tink1o5

well girls i tested this morning with FMU and .......................BFN :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry:

I just dont get it... i had this abnormal pink and brown discharge for a few days... then it went completly away. I have no sign of the witch coming....

Well Good Luck to all you other girls still testing
:hugs:
ERIKA


----------



## ald

Tink - sorry you got a :bfn: this morning, but dont give up hope, it could just be to early and while the witch stays away there is still a chance. I know people who have had a :bfn: on the day the witch is due but a :bfp: a few days later.


----------



## Tink1o5

well thanks ald!!! thats great to hear that i still have a chance.. i dont feel so bad now :D.


----------



## jaytee

Tink1o5 said:


> well thanks ald!!! thats great to hear that i still have a chance.. i dont feel so bad now :D.

:hugs: I'm glad to see you a little better~ :hugs:

It is true what Ald said, sometimes just have to test a few days after the witch is late.


----------



## amanthony

OH MY GOODNESS.

I never thought I'd say this girls, but it's a :bfp: for me!


----------



## dan-o

OMG!!!!! :yipee:


----------



## jaytee

amanthony said:


> OH MY GOODNESS.
> 
> I never thought I'd say this girls, but it's a :bfp: for me!

:wohoo: 

OMG I'm so happy for you!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## amanthony

THANKS GIRLS! I'm a wreck--I feel like my insides are shaking!


----------



## jaytee

amanthony said:


> THANKS GIRLS! I'm a wreck--I feel like my insides are shaking!

Its all good sweetie! You are pregnant and obv. not expecting that BFP so of course your off the walls right now! Wait until Anthony finds out.... lol The face will most likely be priceless. :hugs:


----------



## hopefulfor09

Congrats again Amanthony........I am so thrilled for you.

Ald - sorry about your BFN - I know how upsetting it can be - hugs.

Well, I cracked and left work to go and get an HPT - still no sign of the witch and I am 4 days late but it was a BFN. I guess I definitely o'd late - dang OPKs - now I know to keep using them just in case! I had a little cry in my car and now I am feeling a little better. I just want her to show her face so I can start again.....cycle 9 month 7. Dan-O, we are cycle buddies again....as soon as the nasty witch arrives. Good luck girlies......let's follow up amanthony's awesome news with some more eh?

Babydust/ 

Ald


----------



## ald

I know I have said Congratulations in a different post, but i am soo happy for you, i could write it in every thread, a massive congratulations to you.

(I still cant believe we started this cycle out together and you have your :bfp: and i havent even ovulated yet lol)


----------



## hopefulfor09

Sorry ladies,,,,got a little confused with the excitement for amanthony.....

Ald - you still haven't o'd?

And I meant to say - Tink- sorry to hear about your BFN! Big hugs sweetie......


----------



## jaytee

man oh man

I'm dying to POAS!!!!!!!!!! I did a test this morning which I ruled out as being Negative! :hissy:

But I feel like I can see a little something something there...you know..or maybe my eyes playing with me. I have enough test to test everyday if I wanted to but I don't want to waste them, Esp the first response test. . . I can't wait for Lunch so I can go a get some cheap ones! Target has 3 for $7 here where I live. Maybe I can get one of those! :rofl:

I just want to test and test and test until I make that test show me a :bfp::hissy: :rofl:


----------



## hopefulfor09

We've all been there Jaytee - good luck....i think tomorrow FMU with First Response would be okay...but still possible to get a false negative......fx for you.


----------



## ald

hopefulfor09 said:


> Sorry ladies,,,,got a little confused with the excitement for amanthony.....
> 
> *Ald - you still haven't o'd?*
> 
> And I meant to say - Tink- sorry to hear about your BFN! Big hugs sweetie......

FF has stated that I "may of" but i really dont think I have, just have a chart that looks like the rocky mountains lol.


----------



## jaytee

:blush: so...... I gave in and got some cheap test! :rofl:

And :blush: well I tested :blush:

And.......... It actually had a faint line on it! :dohh: So I'm upset because I hate faints!!!!

I will definetly not test until Thursday morning now! :blush:


----------



## ald

jaytee - thats great news and as they say a line is a line so looking good.


----------



## jaytee

I really really hope so! Its going to make me crazy! lol 

Wait I already am


----------



## hopefulfor09

That's good news Jaytee....a line is a line - I'd say your eggo is preggo! Post a pic!


----------



## amanthony

I'm going to the coast for Thanksgiving--leaving in a couple of hours and won't be back until Sunday. In case I'm not able to get internet access while there...

GOOD LUCK to all of the girls who have yet to test this cycle and who are getting ready to start a new cycle of babymaking again.

I look forward to seeing your BFP when I get back, Jay-Tee!

THANK YOU to all of you who have congratulated me on my--I still can't believe it--:bfp:!

Big :hugs: to all of you for being the best cycle group a girl could ask for!


----------



## jaytee

I just want to slap myself. . . I can't believe that I bought these test and tested at lunch. Well since I now have about 10 un used pregnancy test I might as well test everyday !!!! :rofl: 

Well I will test tomorrow with FMU.....I hope the test from lunch wasn't an evap line because then I will really slap myself! lol


----------



## Tink1o5

Congratualations on your :bfp: girls


----------



## amanthony

Tink1o5 said:


> Congratualations on your :bfp: girls

It's not over until AF shows, Tink. One of my friends got a :bfn: at 13 DPO, and a :bfp: at 18 DPO. There's still hope. :hugs:


----------



## hopefulfor09

Have a great weekend and have fun telling the fam amanthony......just tickled about your bfp still......woohooo! 

Tink - we're still in. It isn't over yet. PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA.


----------



## krazykat

Not that we were trying this month but AF came today. :blush:


----------



## dan-o

Sorry she got you too krazy :hugs: When are you formally TTC again?

Hopeful, have you retested? What dpo do you think you might be?

Jaytee, we are awaiting you POAS results this morning!!!!! Fingers tightly crossed

Tink, good luck, will you test again soon? xx

Ald I will probably be ov-ing in about 6-8 days, so if you ov soon too, we can be buddies :D


----------



## krazykat

dan-o said:


> Sorry she got you too krazy :hugs: When are you formally TTC again?

Well, its funny actually.....wasn't going to TTC officially until I lost 30 pounds but my friend told me tonight she really thinks she is pregnant and she is a week late......so if she says she is pregnant, I will want to try this cycle lol. We are pretty close and it would be neat to share pregnancy stuff together lol. call me krazy hehe :rofl::hugs::hugs::hug:


----------



## jaytee

:bfn: :dohh:

I'm 10dpo today and of course I couldn't resist testing so I got a BFN. 

I'm really disappointed right now and very very sad. I even cried while I took a shower. I just don't know how much longer I can TTC... Its been one complete year with failure! and everyone else I know has gotten pregnant within 6 months of trying so I'm really upset.

I don't understand why I have to take fertility medicine to ovulate! Why can't I just have normal cycles!!!!! :cry: Ok I'm crying now and I'm at work so this doesn't look good! 

When AF shows her stupid ugly face on Sunday I don't think I want to try anymore! 

I'm just really really upset today. I'm not going to test tomorrow because I don't want it to ruin my Thanksgiving. 

Got to go girls...duty calls! 

:hugs:


----------



## dan-o

:hugs: jaytee xxx


----------



## dan-o

krazykat said:


> dan-o said:
> 
> 
> Sorry she got you too krazy :hugs: When are you formally TTC again?
> 
> Well, its funny actually.....wasn't going to TTC officially until I lost 30 pounds but my friend told me tonight she really thinks she is pregnant and she is a week late......so if she says she is pregnant, I will want to try this cycle lol. We are pretty close and it would be neat to share pregnancy stuff together lol. call me krazy hehe :rofl::hugs::hugs::hug:Click to expand...

Cool! So you're back in then?? :D yay!


----------



## jaytee

krazykat said:


> dan-o said:
> 
> 
> Sorry she got you too krazy :hugs: When are you formally TTC again?
> 
> Well, its funny actually.....wasn't going to TTC officially until I lost 30 pounds but my friend told me tonight she really thinks she is pregnant and she is a week late......so if she says she is pregnant, I will want to try this cycle lol. We are pretty close and it would be neat to share pregnancy stuff together lol. call me krazy hehe :rofl::hugs::hugs::hug:Click to expand...

Welcome back!!! :hugs: :happydance:


----------



## hopefulfor09

Oh Jaytee sweetie....big huge hugs for you. I am so sorry. But you're not out yet darling. You're only 10 DPO - and that's really early.....PMA PMA PMA PMA. I know it's hard and ttc really sucks sometimes but keep your chin up - we're here for you honey.

Krazy - glad you're back in.

Well she finally arrived! 5 days late......so my cycle this month was 30 days......so Dan-O....we're buddies again. I guess I o'd later than I thought.....only problem - I hope I O later again this month because DH is going away for work next week for 4 days - hope he's here when I O! 

Jaytee - hang in there. It's not over yet.


----------



## jaytee

Hopeful~~~ Thank you :hugs: I hope you ovulate with DH is around too!


----------



## jaytee

So I'm at work right now and I'm just waiting for the State office to call and tell us to go home! 

Every year around 2-2:30 pm we get a call to tell us to shut down at 3pm...so I'm hoping this is so, this way I can go and get my hair cut! I really need a cut! lol


----------



## jaytee

Hey DAN-O

I noticed that you take B-Vits and Folic Acid everynight...how much of each? I take prenatal vitamins...is that good enough?


----------



## jaytee

WOW I just can't stay away from this place! :rofl:

I know I said that I wouldn't be able to deal with AF coming again but I'm crazy and its the TTW fault! :rofl:

I just called my doctor and made an appointment for Next thursday :happydance:


----------



## dan-o

jaytee said:


> Hey DAN-O
> 
> I noticed that you take B-Vits and Folic Acid everynight...how much of each? I take prenatal vitamins...is that good enough?

Yeah I reckon so, as long as it has the b-vits in. 
I take EPO during pre ov stage now too :)


----------



## dan-o

hopefulfor09 said:


> Well she finally arrived! 5 days late......so my cycle this month was 30 days......so Dan-O....we're buddies again. I guess I o'd later than I thought.....only problem - I hope I O later again this month because DH is going away for work next week for 4 days - hope he's here when I O!

Oh crap, sorry hun :hugs: 

We both had longer cycles then, I think the witch was taunting us!!! :hissy:


----------



## Tink1o5

Well i will be testing probably on sunday or so... then i'll be 19dpo


----------



## krazykat

dan-o said:


> krazykat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dan-o said:
> 
> 
> Sorry she got you too krazy :hugs: When are you formally TTC again?
> 
> Well, its funny actually.....wasn't going to TTC officially until I lost 30 pounds but my friend told me tonight she really thinks she is pregnant and she is a week late......so if she says she is pregnant, I will want to try this cycle lol. We are pretty close and it would be neat to share pregnancy stuff together lol. call me krazy hehe :rofl::hugs::hugs::hug:Click to expand...
> 
> Cool! So you're back in then?? :D yay!Click to expand...

I will be *IF* she finds out she is pregnant lol. She is going to test on Thursday, then I will know if I'm going to try this next cycle or just keep losing weight, I've lost 4 pounds so far! :bodyb:


----------



## ald

KrazyKat - Well done on the weight loss, and fingers crossed for your friend.
Tink - Good Luck for Sunday, hope you get your :bfp:

Well FF has now put me at 6 DPO it thinks!!!! Looking at my chart I would agree with it this time apart from I have had a nasty cold so wondering if that has pushed my temps up as well. It has only given my 22 points on that pregnancy estimater thingy so already not very hopeful this cycle.


----------



## grumpymoo

amanthony said:


> OH MY GOODNESS.
> 
> I never thought I'd say this girls, but it's a :bfp: for me!

Big congrats Amanthony!!!!!!

Just been reading through and catching up,how lovely.

:happydance:


----------



## dan-o

Morning ladies! :)

Any news anyone? xx


----------



## krazykat

amanthony said:


> OH MY GOODNESS.
> 
> I never thought I'd say this girls, but it's a :bfp: for me!

WHAT!?!?!?! How did I miss your post!?!?!? WOOOHOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm so excited for you, feels like I'm the one who got the :bfp: lol! :rofl: Congrats!!! So happy for you!! :hugs:

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g311/akkrazykat/sparkles-1.gif Time for the KrazyKat party crew to show up!! https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g311/akkrazykat/sparkles-1.gif



https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g311/akkrazykat/smilebiggrin.gif https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g311/akkrazykat/dancingbanana.gif https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g311/akkrazykat/dancingbear.gif https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g311/akkrazykat/partyblowout.gif

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g311/akkrazykat/groupdance-1.gif https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g311/akkrazykat/groupdance-1.gif https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g311/akkrazykat/groupdance-1.gif

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g311/akkrazykat/sofahop-1.gifhttps://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g311/akkrazykat/sofahop-1.gifhttps://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g311/akkrazykat/sofahop-1.gifhttps://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g311/akkrazykat/sofahop-1.gifhttps://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g311/akkrazykat/sofahop-1.gif


----------



## krazykat

Tink1o5 said:


> Well i will be testing probably on sunday or so... then i'll be 19dpo

Wishing you a :bfp:!! :dust:


----------



## krazykat

ald said:


> KrazyKat - Well done on the weight loss, and fingers crossed for your friend.
> Tink - Good Luck for Sunday, hope you get your :bfp:
> 
> Well FF has now put me at 6 DPO it thinks!!!! Looking at my chart I would agree with it this time apart from I have had a nasty cold so wondering if that has pushed my temps up as well. It has only given my 22 points on that pregnancy estimater thingy so already not very hopeful this cycle.

Wow, I forgot you have those long cycles! Hang in there! :hugs::hug:


----------



## krazykat

dan-o said:


> Morning ladies! :)
> 
> Any news anyone? xx

Well its Turkey day! :happydance: 

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g311/akkrazykat/thighsturkey.jpg

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g311/akkrazykat/breastturkey.jpg



:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## amyblackstone

:rofl: I love those! 

2ww is going painfully slow! I think I should sleep more to make it go faster. :) 

We need babies! Come on :bfp:!

*Happy Thanksgiving Ladies!*

Love,
Amy.


----------



## Tink1o5

HAPPY THANKSGIVING GIRLS!! 

:dust: to any of you ladies still testing


----------



## jaytee

Happy Be-lated Thanksgiving girls!!!

I was so busy yesterday I never turned on the computer. lol 

Well I'm 12dpo today and I tested but I don't know what to consider it so I put negative on my chart. There is a line but its light and thin. Lets say its supposed to be this thick: IIII well its like this: I 

It looks like a hair strand or something. :rofl: I'm not testing tomorrow or sunday because I don't want to waste my last test. And I want to make sure that I'm actually late.

My temp went up today! Weird....

Last night I had a super horrible dream and I woke up crying, but like uncontrolably. I dreamed that my husband left me for some skimpy chick, and that he force me to live with them, and he didn't love me. OMG It was horrible. 

I don't know why I dreamed this because its not like we went to bed upset with each other or anything. I hate those dreams! :cry:


----------



## hopefulfor09

Jaytee - a line is a line hunny! I hope it gets bigger and darker.....but I think you're smart to wait a couple of days.....and a rise in temps is a good thing.


----------



## ald

Jaytee your chart is looking very good, I am keeping my fingers crossed for you. You certainly do have willpower to go the next 2 days without testing.


----------



## Tink1o5

Good luck jay!! :dust: 

sorry to hear about your horrible dream. i get those too sometimes :hugs:


----------



## dan-o

Jaytee it's looking fabulous for you hun!!!!! xxx


----------



## jaytee

Good Morning everyone!

Well today my temp dropped back down, but I'm not surprised since I really had no sleep last night. I had horrible cramps on and off all throughout the night. This morning the cramps and pains were horrible!!!! 

Im 13dpo today and according to my last normal cycle AF showed up on 15dpo so that would be Monday. I'm trying not to test at all until I'm offically late. Being that I expected af on 15dpo I would say that I'm still in the game until that :witch: shows up right? Well I hope so. . . 

Well I hope everyone has a great day today. I'm off early for dance practice, and then I have alot of chore I have to do here at home, and then I have to put together two projects that are both due this week in College. 

I will see if I can return later tonight. and don't worry if that :witch: shows up today I'll be back to let everyone know. lol


----------



## krazykat

Let us know and hope you get a :bfp:!


----------



## jaytee

Well I'm a little sad but not surprised! I just got out of the bathroom and when I wiped I had creamy CM with a string of pink an brown (spotting). The cramps are getting worse so af should be here by morning tomorrow :cry:


----------



## Tink1o5

aww sorry to hear that jay......

but at least your well on your way to try next cycle :hugs: 


as for me im 4 days late and still no sign of the witch


----------



## krazykat

jaytee said:


> Well I'm a little sad but not surprised! I just got out of the bathroom and when I wiped I had creamy CM with a string of pink an brown (spotting). The cramps are getting worse so af should be here by morning tomorrow :cry:

:hugs::hugs::hug:


----------



## hopefulfor09

jaytee said:


> Well I'm a little sad but not surprised! I just got out of the bathroom and when I wiped I had creamy CM with a string of pink an brown (spotting). The cramps are getting worse so af should be here by morning tomorrow :cry:

:hugs: Sorry Jaytee....but we still have time for a xmas BFP!

So who's left? Tink - still no sign.....hmmmm? fx for you.


----------



## jaytee

I was talking to my cousin and Bff and my cousin has two boys and my bff is pregnant with a girl (due Feb. 09) 

well my bbf didn't know she was pregnant until 4 months because she had cramps and was spotting on and off. 

And my cousin said that I'm still in the game until that witch is full force and I have a negative HPT. SHe had bad cramps and was spotting the 5 days before her expect af when she tested on the 6th day the test was positive! 

Ohhhh I hope this could happen with me. but I'm not feeling it LOL 


TINK~~~ I hope you get a BFP!


----------



## ald

Jaytee I am really sorry the spotting has started.
Tink my fingers are crossed for you.

Well FF now thinks it knows when I O'd and it was right when I got ill, so had loads of :sex: the week before and none around the time of O, so already know I am out this month. Got doctors appt on Fri, so wait and see what they say.


----------



## Tink1o5

Good luck Jay!! i really hope you get that :bfp: you deserve. 

ITs true ur now out till that witch is in full blown. :D :D 

STAY POSITIVE!! :hugs:


----------



## dan-o

Jaytee, you are deffo still in while it's only spotting or light bleeding :) xxx


----------



## dan-o

Ald, don't write yourself off yet hun xxx :)


----------



## dan-o

Hopeful, are you gearing up to ov again? 
I reckon I'm about 3-4 days off my big day... gonna commence BD tonight onwards :wohoo: :sex:


----------



## Tink1o5

............well still no witch... and no cramps or anything proving to me that shes coming


----------



## dan-o

Sounds all good!! How many DPO are you now? :)


----------



## jaytee

TINK~~~ Do you usually have irregular cycles? 


Dan-o~~~ You better get busy, the days leading to Ovulation are the best to BD! 

Ald~~ Where are you in your cycle???


As for me~~~ Its 14dpo and I didn't test because after peeing into the cup I check my cervial positions and it was high, soft, closed but when I took my finger out I so much cervical mucus (egg white mixed creamy) and a tint of brown. My temp went down again today so I will see what happens. If that :witch: isn't here by tomorrow morning and my temp goes up I will test tomorrow. 

To be honest with everyone, I'm not that upset about the witch coming, this is the first normal cycle I have since my miscarriage on New Years of this year. And this will be the first regular natural period I have gotten this year so far. I'm happy about that! 

My appointment is on Thursday and I'll be getting clomid again, I'm so happy it worked this cycle for me. Well I have to go I have to get ready for church!

Talk to you all later :hugs:


----------



## babymojo

Hi i'm CD2 today so i'm in!! this is our month!!!!! baby dust to all!!!!!!


----------



## Tink1o5

im now 19dpo today. and no i never have irregular cycles... they've been the same for 7 years


----------



## Tink1o5

well girls i just went to the RR and .........the stupid stupid stupid stupid :witch: got me... I f***in hate her. GRRR im so mad and sad right now. Im begining to think im never going to get pregnant. Its like im infertal or something. AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!! 

Sorry for the rant im just very upset...


----------



## krazykat

Tink1o5 said:


> well girls i just went to the RR and .........the stupid stupid stupid stupid :witch: got me... I f***in hate her. GRRR im so mad and sad right now. Im begining to think im never going to get pregnant. Its like im infertal or something. AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!
> 
> Sorry for the rant im just very upset...

:hugs::hugs::hug:


----------



## Tink1o5

I give up i cant take anymore :bfn: 's 

I just cant


----------



## amanthony

I'm so sorry. :hugs:

I felt the same way last cycle, and that's when I finally got my BFP. You'll get yours. You will.


----------



## jaytee

Well 14dpo is almost over for me. Its 9:22pm and I'm about to go to bed. 

Still no :witch: and I had NO cramps today. However, everytime I checked my CP I had a little brown when I wiped my finger, so who knows whats to come tomorrow. . . . 

Its just so weird. I never spot and I always have cramps when I'm getting AF.


----------



## amanthony

Well, it's not over till she shows! What day was/is she actually due? And when was your last test? I'm sure it's in here, but there have been so many pages and I'm so far behind from being gone! Update me please!


----------



## Tink1o5

thanks aman... i just for some reason have this big fear of being infertile now....

I keep questioning myself thinking "you'll never get preggo" "its just not gonna happen"

I mean this in NO-OFFENSE to anyone..but
i just hate how some little girls who dont even want kids are just not caring and sleeping around and BAM they end up preggo

But those of us who really want babys and are ready just have no luck :cry: :cry:


----------



## amanthony

I was so afraid that something was wrong with one or both of us too. Honestly, I've worried about it for so long--way before we started TTC. Just worrying that something wouldn't go right. And I can't say that we "gave up" this last cycle because we definitely didn't, but I do know that after the trauma of the last BFN I was just way more relaxed about it and just not getting my hopes up, and that's when it happened. It's not like you can make yourself change your attitude really, but try not to stress too much if you can. I think it makes a huge difference. :hugs:


----------



## dan-o

Awww, sorry she got you tink :hugs:

Jaytee, I still have everything crossed for you!


----------



## dan-o

Gahhhhh, I'm about to ov and STILL haven't managed to BD yet!!! Noooooo!!!

We SERIOUSLY have to get busy tonight. We did attempt last night, but it just wasn't happening (he had one too many JD's, :rofl:)


----------



## jaytee

DAN-O~~~~ You need to get Baby Dancing !!!!! :rofl:

As for me, the :witch: showed up today. I'm not one bit upset or discouraged as I thought I would have been. If fact I'm happy that she came because this is my first normal :witch: in over one year. This AF was not brought on by Provera and I'm so happy about that!!!! :happydance:

DH left early for work this morning (3:30am) and I will tell him that the :witch: got me. We made an agreement that if AF showed up that this cycle we were going to do things different. 

New Cycle:

I will continue to take my BBT at 4:45 am every day, however I will not post any of the temps until cycle day 21. This was I don't stress about my temp going up and down and wondering when I will ovulate. Since I have to take Clomid. I know that I'm due to ovulate between cd14 and cd 18 so we will BD as much as we can during those five days. Including cd19 - for a just in case BD lol 

Next af is due 1/1/09. That same day I miscarried last year! Maybe this is a good thing this year. Maybe God is going to replace that sadness with JOY on 1/1/09 ----- Oh I sure do hope so -----

So here I am starting a new cycle with the best girls on BNB!


----------



## hopefulfor09

Tink - so sorry she got you...

Jaytee - I am totally loving your PMA! We can and we will get our BFPs! PMA PMA

Dan-O - You better get bd'ing girl.....go catch that eggie.

I am torn, but I am not going to get OPKs this month....I am going to try to relax! And BD as much as possible. DH goes away on Wed till Sat for work - so hopefully I don't O then. But we'll BD as much as possible when he gets back. I am CD 6 today so hopefully I don't O till he gets back. I hosted my BFFs babyshower and it was great. She got lots of stuff and it brought a sense of peace for me.....wierd I know. But I am feeling confident that we will get our BFP. 

Anyhow, here's to next month ladies!


----------



## amanthony

jaytee said:


> Next af is due 1/1/09. That same day I miscarried last year! Maybe this is a good thing this year. Maybe God is going to replace that sadness with JOY on 1/1/09 ----- Oh I sure do hope so -----
> 
> So here I am starting a new cycle with the best girls on BNB!

I hope so too! You're in my prayers! :hugs:


----------



## jaytee

What has happened to our group?

Amanda got a BFP and then everyone left???????? :cry:

Well I've been busy lately, you see I saw the movie Twilight in the theatre the other night and I was so madly in love with the story that I went and bought the books! I already read Book 2 (New Moon) in One day and two hours of today. I already started reading the 3rd book (Eclipse). I have never been so into books like I am with this story. Oh and each book is 500-700 pages!!!!!!!!! WOW

I absolutely have fallen in love with one of the characters! Edward Cullen! I have a crush on a fictional character!!!!!!! But hey it has taken my mind off TTC! Which is really good for us you know!

Well I hope everyone is ok!


----------



## amanthony

Hope I didn't scare everyone off?!?

I don't know. Maybe they joined new cycle groups for the new cycle? I'm really hoping for your 1/1/09 BFP, Jay-Tee! :hugs:


----------



## dan-o

:wohoo: positive OPK today!!!

Hope we manage to BD later, work is making it quite difficult this month...fingers crossed!


----------



## dan-o

I haven't left!!


----------



## jaytee

Hey Dan-O 

:yipee: I'm so happy for that positive OPK!!!! I know the feeling....When I saw mine last cycle I almost past out!!!!!


----------



## dan-o

Trouble is I now have to seduce the fella after he comes home from a 14 hour shift & has to be up for work again 8 hours later!!! Plus work is stressing im out so he's grumpy a hell :dohh:

Maybe i should tell him its ov time? I normally keep my cycle info to myself.

I reckon I'll try the seduction method first.. game on!!!!! :devil:


----------



## amanthony

:rofl: Seduction method is always best, if you can!

If not, then go with the whole explanation thing.

But I have faith in you, Dan-O! Go get him!


----------



## dan-o

OK 

bedroom sparkling -check
clean linen on bed - check
me bathed, waxed & buffed - check
2 cold beers in fridge - check
phone fella and turn his bad mood into a good one - check

challenge dan-o is officially on!

Trouble is i asked if he needed anything when he got home.. he said a hot bath :shock: NOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## amanthony

Tell him you think a massage would be more relaxing...


----------



## jaytee

Hey girls!

Sorry for my absence....I'm so hooked on these books! :rofl:

I will be leaving tonight for a trip to Maryland! And I will be gone until Saturday late night, which I think is great because DH won't be with me.....WAIT don't misunderstand me.... I LOVE MY HUSBAND, but right now (cd4) I'm stressed about this upcoming cycle and I think these few days alone with a group of girls will do me some good. 

We are going for a Dance conference where I'll be busy dancing away all through tomorrow and saturday until late afternoon saturday. My mind will be distracted and before I know it, I'll be back on here Monday ... and on cycle day 8!!!!


Today is my appointment with my OBGYN.... I leave work in an hour and a half. I'm not nervous because its just a follow-up....I guess he wants to see if Clomid worked last cycle....which it did :happydance:

Should I take a print out of my chart? :blush:


----------



## amanthony

Definitely take a printout of your chart!

Have fun on your trip!!!


----------



## krazykat

I'm still here! Just normally read cause not much to say on my part.

Hope you catch that eggy dan-o!! :happydance:

We think we will "officially" TTC again in March, by then I want to be 145! So far just lost 4 pounds and am at 175 but I set a goal to lose 10 by New Year's and I'm working my booty off! So hope to be 165 in Jan, then 155 or so in Feb and by March be in my healthy weight range, which is 145 and then hopefully those babies will stick! 

I'm so sore, I can barely walk around the house. I've been working out with Jillian Micheals dvds (the biggest loser trainer) and WOWzer, talk about feeling my muscles the next day lol. I just plan on a walk today, hopefully an hour, yesterday only did 35 minutes walk but also got in 15 minutes of heavy weights (full body) fast circuit.

Ya'll have a great weekend!!


----------



## amanthony

YAY YOU, Krazy!

We're just walking right now. I'm even a little scared to do the yoga we normally do. Just trying for 30-45 minutes/day, 5 days/week! And with how tired I've been, that's a stretch these days!


----------



## dan-o

Yep deffo take a printout imo Jaytee, good luck!

Brilliant news krazy, glad you are getting stuck in! I should be doing the same really :blush:

Amanthony, I'm glad it's going well, have you had any sickness or cravings yet? x


----------



## dan-o

I got him girls! ;) Just in time I think! 

I started ov pains late last night, on my right hand side (for the first time ever!) and then on my left (which is still twinging this morning)

Hopefully I have popped out at least one, or maybe even two little beauties, ready for the little swimming lads to greet!

As long as my temps go up (slowly, as per usual) I think FF will put my ov day as today :)


----------



## amanthony

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY DAN-O!!! :yipee:

I'll be checking in on your chart!!!

So far no sickness for me! Some nausea, but minimal compared to the horror stories I've heard. And the only thing I've been consistenly craving is fruit, yogurt and granola. I eat that every day. And I've been drinking juice. I've been eating better and it's because it's what I _want _right now, which is great! Mostly I feel great, but lately I've been really tired. My tummy feels weird, too. Not painful, but weird feelings in my lower abdomen. I try not to let it worry me, as the dr. said only significant pain is something to worry about.


----------



## dan-o

OMG my temps are not going up at all, so maybe I didn't ov at all? :hissy:

Totally bizarre!


----------



## amanthony

That is bizarre!!! Maybe tomorrow it will go high enough to make up for today's lack of rising? I hope so! Your OPK and CM both say O!


----------



## krazykat

dan-o said:


> OMG my temps are not going up at all, so maybe I didn't ov at all? :hissy:
> 
> Totally bizarre!

I've never really monitored temps and done OPKs but sounds like you are saying this is not a good thing. Hope all is well and hope you did ovulate and get that eggy! :hugs::hug:


----------



## dan-o

Aww thanks krazy I hope so too, if not it will probably come round again in a week or two. I was hoping AF would be finished by xmas, but now it looks like I might get it smack bang in the middle, major bummer! :hissy:

Are you trying this month krazy? :)


----------



## dan-o

amanthony said:


> YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY DAN-O!!! :yipee:
> 
> I'll be checking in on your chart!!!
> 
> So far no sickness for me! Some nausea, but minimal compared to the horror stories I've heard. And the only thing I've been consistenly craving is fruit, yogurt and granola. I eat that every day. And I've been drinking juice. I've been eating better and it's because it's what I _want _right now, which is great! Mostly I feel great, but lately I've been really tired. My tummy feels weird, too. Not painful, but weird feelings in my lower abdomen. I try not to let it worry me, as the dr. said only significant pain is something to worry about.


Sounds GREAT! Maybe you are a natural when it comes to being preggo?
You might be one of those lucky ladies who absolutely blooms when with bump! :) xx


----------



## krazykat

dan-o said:


> Are you trying this month krazy? :)

No, not trying this month. We plan to get back to TTC in March.


----------



## amanthony

Your temp went up, Dan-O!!! But why hasn't FF put the line up? There's only the dot? I'm so confused!


----------



## dan-o

I discarded it as my themometer was playing up, gave me a low reading, then a higher one.

Todays further rise looks better tho.

If I was going by other methods of charting, I would say I ov'd cd12/13, but if my temp didnt go up, I guess I couldnt have could I?

I'll keep doing the OPK's just in case I haven't yet!


----------



## jaytee

:hi:

Hey everyone!

Dan-O ~~ its nice to see that you are in your dpo stage...I can't wait for your testing time to come now!!! 

As for me....I had a nice but horrible weekend all at the same time. This is how my weekend went...

Thursday - I had a doctors appointment at 4:15pm. I arrived at 3:45 so that gave me a good half hour. However I didn't have my insurance card with me (they have never asked for it before...weird how they did on this day). I still had time to run home and get it because I only live 3 minutes away but the girl told me that I couldn't do that, so they rescheduled my appointment for January 2, 2009!!!!!!!!!! :hissy: Thats not the worse part..... I was supposed to have this appointment so that my Obgyn could prescribe CLOMID for me to start on Friday morning....now I can't see the doctor and that means so CLOMID :hissy: which means I don't know how this cycle is going to turn out, and which means I may not ovulate at all, which means I will have to start provera on Jan 3 to bring on a period! :hissy: I left the doctors office sobbing uncontrollably! I was so upset I even cursed (which is something I don't even think about!) Later that night I left for a dance conference...

Friday/Saturday - I spent both days having a blast at the Women's dance conference. This conference kept me some what sane, as well as the books I've been reading. 

Sunday - Church

Today - I'm cd8 and I'm unsure of what to expect. I just hope that my body ovulates on its own...so I will begin taking my temp again tomorrow morning. I took a break for a few days. 

I hope every one is doing ok. 

Amanthony~~~ How are you feeling?


----------



## dan-o

Oh jaytee, what a horrible dissapointment for you. 
How rediculous they couldn't wait 3 minutes :hissy:

Maybe something good will come of this & you will ovulate on your own :) xx

I'm not technically in the dpo stage, my ov is still questionable (and late!) so i set it to OPK mode. I'll know more tomorrow, but i'm certain i must be somewhere in my luteal phase as my boobs are inflated & sore! :rofl:


----------



## amanthony

Oh Jay-Tee, I'm so sorry! That is ridiculous, as you had plenty of time before the appointment! I would have been fuming as well!!! Fingers crossed that you ovulate on your own this cycle and don't need that Clomid after all! That would be wonderful!

And Dan-O--I really think that you did ovulate, though your temps have been a bit screwy. I guess you just keep taking it and see what happens. FINGERS CROSSED!!!

I'm doing alright. Feeling icky here and there. Feeling hungry almost all the time, but then nothing really sounds good. Mostly, just feeling really tired. Really, really tired. So far so good, though! I think I've been pretty lucky! So far, anyway. ;)


----------



## jaytee

Yeah I know...I just didn't understand why I couldn't have left and come back, I still have plenty of time, but oh well, what can i do now...

I have a super headache today but I know its just the stress of all my finals this week and next week. I'm done college next Tuesday with an Associates in Criminal Justice, and I can't wait, I'm so tired of studying right now.

Anyway, I've been reading my books on Twilight Saga and they are so romantic that all I want to do is be all romantic with DH! :rofl: 

I went away from thursday night til saturday night and that was the first time I've been away from my husband since we got married so it was really tough and hard for me to even sleep those two nights away. Well when I got home on Saturday night my room was so clean and it smelled like roses....so....when I turned on the lights there were 5 set of (a dozen roses each) all over the room. These were the brightest yellow roses I have ever seen in my life! I started crying! ALOT!!!!!! I couldn't stop and thank god DH was at work and not there waiting for me because I wouldn't want him to see me in tears. 

After clearing my eyes I saw a letter on the bed.... it said "I MISSED YOU" and "I LOVE YOU" I love my husband!!!!!

I love yellow roses so I just thought thats why he bought me that color however, I found out that Yellow Roses means "I miss you" 


AMAnthony~~~ Thats great that you are feeling good beside being tired! You're being blessed!


----------



## hopefulfor09

Jaytee - sorry to hear about the issues at the doctor - they're a finicky bunch of jerks aren't they? Hopefully you will O on your own. Don't stress,,,,just go with the flow. What a sweet hubby you have.

Amanthony - glad to hear you are feeling pretty good.......hopefully the morning sickness stays away....congrats again!

Dan-O - I just hate it when temps and OPKs play tricks.....keep bd'ing just in case.

Well, I am CD 12 today.....but DH was away until last night...so got first BD session in this morning....but I am not hopeful this month....I could have o'd already....so I am just going to bd for the sake of getting some. LOL. I am thinking of taking a little break from BnB until the new year - this ttc is really starting to do my head in....so I probably won't be posting too much.....Just need some time to clear my head and enjoy the holidays. 

But ladies.....I will be checking to see if you get your BFPs! And I sure hope you all do. Bug hugs for my ttcers and of course our success - amanthony.


----------



## jaytee

Hopeful~~~ Do you always ovulate earlier than cd12? Wow.... 


I'm cd 9 today and yesterday my cervix was HIGH, SOFT and OPEN???? that was weird for me. I'll be checking my cervix again today just don't know when....


----------



## dan-o

Well after the ambiguous temps it looks like I deffo have ov'd. 
My chart is my best one yet, so far (probably tempting fate now, pmsl) nice clear temp shift.. all I need now is a third shift & two lines on a test :)

Also I saw a shooting star while walking the dogs on the beach last night, I made a wish (bet you cant guess what, :rofl:)


----------



## amanthony

YAY, Dan-O!

Keep thinking positive, drinking lots of water and getting lots of rest! :hugs:


----------



## jaytee

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: ALL I CAN DO IS CRY :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

This morning my beautiful and loving dog Beetoven (a minature sheltie) was ran over and dragged by a public school bus. He was killed instantly right there infront of my house. 

Two months ago I had to put my 18 year old full grown sheltie to sleep so this morning has been super hard on me! I even had to leave work early because I can't stop crying

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## amanthony

Oh my goodness, I am SO sorry! :hugs:

I can't imagine. I make my baby Jade promise me she'll live forever because I just can't imagine life without her. I know that people think they're just pets, but they're not--they're family.

I'm so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## jaytee

I know, it was like he was my little brother or something! The house is so empty and sad. I just can't believe that it happened, I feel like I'm in a nightmare and I can't wake up :cry:


----------



## hopefulfor09

Oh Jaytee,

I am so so very sorry sweetie. What a terrible terrible tragedy. I am giving you the biggest cyber hug......we have an english springer and I would be so devastated so I know how much more than a pet they really become. Definitely go home and try to take it easy.....I know there are no words, but I am thinking of you.

Huge and massive hugs.......if you want to talk, PM me.


----------



## dan-o

OMG Jaytee, I don't know what to say, what a terrible thing to happen :hugs:

We are also doggy people, I can't even imagine how you are feeling, they truly are like members of the family.

Run free at the bridge sweet Beetoven xxxx


----------



## jaytee

Thank you to all of you! (Amanthony, Dan-o, Hopeful)

:hugs:

Today I'm feeling a little better. I put some up-beat music on my Ipod...I'm trying to stay away from sad songs, lol 

But I'm feeling alittle better today. I wrote the bus number down and I'm calling their office today to report what happened. I didn't do it yesterday because I was so upset and I didn't want to sound mean or anything over the phone


----------



## dan-o

Well I'm 6/7dpo today, but a strange thing happened, my boobs stopped hurting ths morning, now only very slightly tender & my temp (after looking so good) dropped right off!

Very odd, hope AF isnt coming a week early :hissy:


----------



## jaytee

DAN-O ~~~ I hope its an implant dip and not :witch: Your chart looks great by the way.


Today I'm cd12 and my temp went up. Could I have ovulated yesterday?


----------



## dan-o

jaytee said:


> Today I'm cd12 and my temp went up. Could I have ovulated yesterday?

Looks likely to me!!!!! Wooo hoo! See what tomorrows brings i guess!

PS. I hope my temp IS an implant dip, the fella was only whinging this morning TTC is taking forever pmsl!


----------



## krazykat

jaytee said:


> :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: ALL I CAN DO IS CRY :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> This morning my beautiful and loving dog Beetoven (a minature sheltie) was ran over and dragged by a public school bus. He was killed instantly right there infront of my house.
> 
> Two months ago I had to put my 18 year old full grown sheltie to sleep so this morning has been super hard on me! I even had to leave work early because I can't stop crying
> 
> :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## jaytee

Well, I've been super busy today, planning a baby shower that I'm throwing tomorrow! 

As happy as I want to be for the girl, its a little hard! We just threw two baby showers at my job in the last week, and now I have this one tomorrow, baby showers are so sad when its you that wants a child so bad, but I'm happy and excited because its totally a surprise for the girl! :happydance:

I just can't wait for my turn! I'm tired of throwing showers after showers and it never being mine! :blush:


----------



## dan-o

Someone slap me please!!! I tested this morning with an IC :hissy:

I am only 7/8 dpo, do I have NO will power???? :rofl:


----------



## dan-o

Tested again today, BFN. 
I've slapped myself, dont worry :rofl: Will try again at a more sensible 10/11dpo :)

Incidentally, my boobs are KILLING! Much worse than usual, hope thats a good sign.


----------



## amanthony

:rofl: Dan-O!


----------



## dan-o

Boobs have gone down, AF will be here within 48hrs. 
REALLY gutted this month, losing faith now. :(


----------



## krazykat

dan-o said:


> Boobs have gone down, AF will be here within 48hrs.
> REALLY gutted this month, losing faith now. :(

:hugs::hug:


----------



## krazykat

Hey ya'll, just wanted to pop in here, haven't been by in a while. I'm sort of glad in a way that we decided to wait because a lot of other issues have come up. A bit of background, this year I've had 2 TIA, which are basically attacks that signal a stroke could be coming. Both times I was rushed around in the ER because they believed I was having a stroke, etc. Well I thought that was behind me until the past few days. I just got home from the ER...there is a cord like thing in my right leg near my calf, they were pretty sure it was a blood clot but the ultrasound showed it was normal, although the doctor told me it could be the beginning of a blood clot forming and with my history, I must rush back if it gets bigger, red or the pain gets worse, so he put me on bed rest and aspirin for now, I refused the other meds because of all the side effects LOL.

Can you imagine if I had been pregnant during this? Not good....either way, I've lost 5 pounds so far...went from 179 to 174, so proud of that but because of my leg pain, I can't workout really......and now with doctor's orders I'm not supposed to be on my feet but keep them elevated very high above my heart so the blood can flow easier from my leg veins to my heart, etc.

Who knows, I'm awful young to have a stroke but people my age do get them.....just glad we decided to wait a while to this calms down a bit!! :huh:


----------



## jaytee

Hey Girls!

Dan-O :hugs:

As for me...I've been MIA trying to find jobs in California for me and my husband. We are living in New Jersey and I'm so tired of it here! We want to relocate and because of this we have decided that on January 2 if AF shows up and I'm not pregnant I'm going on Birth Control. I would like to wait and see and try in a few years. I have lost total interest in trying to get pregnant. :dohh:

I just realized that I guess I'm not ready to be a mother yet. I'm young, and so is DH and I just want to wait...so for once in the last year I can say "I hope I'm not pregnant this month" But if I am I would be totally shocked and so very happy! :blush:


----------



## dan-o

I've started exercising now, gently just in case, but I'm 99% certain I've missed the boat again this month. 
I'll go hardcore fat burning after AF arrives.

I'd love to give TTC a break too, it's starting to get to me a bit, but my bio clock is ticking. I'll be 32 in a few weeks & no children at all yet. I really wish I hadn't left it so late, I was trying to be resposible, but now regret it...don't make the same mistake as me you guys :)


----------



## jaytee

Hey Everyone

DAN-O looks like that witch still hasn't come to get you! 

I'm getting fustrated with the job search! I'm tired of looking and looking and never finding anything in my field or my husbands field of work! It sucks!


----------



## dan-o

I'm out :hissy:

I'm soooo praying i get my first ever BFP before I turn 32 at the beginning of feb, I have two cycles to acheive it!! :)

If I don't I'm seeking medical advice, I have made my mind up!


----------



## hopefulfor09

Oh Dan-O I am so sorry the nasty witch got you! I am turning 31 in early Feb - mine is the 7th - how about you? How long have you been ttc? You'll get your BFP before our birthdays we both will.

Big hugs.


----------



## dan-o

OMG, mine is the 7th too!!! :shock:

We planned to start trying in easter 2008, but due to doctor cock ups had to wait until the beggining of august to have my implant taken out :hissy: 
To be honest I never wanted this last one put in, but wanted to make sure OH was 100% happy/sure before even thinking about getting pregnant.... 
...He took a total of 6.5 years to convince, but is now very keen (for a man) :rofl:

Sooo, this is just my 5th proper cycle (told you it was me being impatient!)


----------



## grumpymoo

Hi Ladies

Have not been on here for a while as have been sooooo busy. Things have been crazy!

Poor you Dan-o. But it will happen.

We have not been trying this month, kind of decided the timing was a bit wrong due to other things going on and being so busy and knackered!

But then I got an early but strong BFP this morn! Crikey, was not expecting that. Just felt like i could be. Am still in shock.

We are trying not to get too excited yet as AF is due on Tues and had a cp in August, although never had a line a strong as this last time.

Fingers crossed.

Good luck everyone


----------



## hopefulfor09

Congrats Grumpy! That's great news. 

Holy cow Dan-O! We are birthday buddies too! That's crazy.......it will happen for us sweetie......maybe we'll both get the greatest bday presents ever. Today is CD25 for me.....my cycle is usually 25 days but last month it was 29 so who knows. I am feeling really sickly today. I have the runs (TMI sorry), and am very nauseous, but I think I may be getting the flu. I am not testing unless she doesn't appear by Xmas day because BFN's are no good. I will keep you posted.


----------



## dan-o

Ohhh, good luck hopeful. What a prezzie that would be! 

How freaky about our bdays!https://dl10.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1108/1108220sz5fo847l3.gif

I've just checked the calendar & if I don't get a BFP this cycle, then my next predicted test day IS my birthday!!!



Grumpymoo... CONGRATS!!!!!!!! :wohoo::bfp::happydance::dust:


----------



## jaytee

Grumpy~~ Congrats :happydance:

Dan-O :hugs: I hope you get your bfp also before your birthday.

I haven't had internet at home is two weeks and I've been to busy to log on at work. So I'm so sorry for being MIA for so long....

As for me my BBT Thermometer broke after cd18 so I haven't checked my temp is who knows how long :blush: But if I ovulated I think it already happened. I'm expecting AF to be here no later than Jan 3, 2008 (if I ovulated) I wanted to be sure and test on Christmas day but thats not going to happen because of my temps that I already have posted. I'm not expecting to be pregnant this cycle because DH and I weren't really trying this month. We just BD whenever we wanted to

Well i hope everyone has a great holiday and happy new year!


----------



## grumpymoo

Jaytee, I was not trying this month and look what happened! You just never know!

Is very early days for me though as I am only 15DPO today. 

Wishing all you girls a fantastic christmas and all that you wish for in 2009 if not before! x


----------



## krazykat

grumpymoo said:


> But then I got an early but strong BFP this morn!


WOOHOO!!!!!!!! Congrats on your :bfp:!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## jaytee

Good Morning Girls~ :hugs:

I hope you all had a great holiday and weekend. So here we are at the start of a new week! I'm only a few days away from testing.... (even though I tested already :blush:) 

I think I'll test on Sunday morning is AF isn't here by then ... 

TTYL


----------



## amanthony

grumpymoo said:


> Jaytee, I was not trying this month and look what happened! You just never know!
> 
> Is very early days for me though as I am only 15DPO today.
> 
> Wishing all you girls a fantastic christmas and all that you wish for in 2009 if not before! x

CONGRATULATIONS!!! :hugs:


----------



## jaytee

Happy New Year!



Well today is cd 36 and I think I got a faint positive!!!!! I'm not sure and very nervous but I guess I just have to wait a few days to test again and see if the test line is darker!


----------



## amanthony

POST PICTURES! 

How many DPO are you?

AAAAH! :yipee:


----------



## krazykat

jaytee said:


> Happy New Year!
> 
> 
> 
> Well today is cd 36 and I think I got a faint positive!!!!! I'm not sure and very nervous but I guess I just have to wait a few days to test again and see if the test line is darker!

Let us know when you test again!!! :happydance:


----------



## Tink1o5

Hey girls its been awhile. How is everyone?? Good luck on all you girls testing :D


----------



## dan-o

Ohhhh good luck jaytee!!! xx


----------



## jaytee

Hey girls!!!!!

i couldn't resist POAS this morning lol :rofl:

I tested and the line was there, more noticeable than yesterdays but still faint. I have a doctors appointment on the 16th. DH wants me to test with a digi tomorrow but I'm a little too scared to read not pregnant

The test from yesterday and today were the Target cheapie kind and I have heard so many negative things about them giving false positive, but whatever happens will happen.

I'm not sure what dpo I am because I only took my temp up until cd17... my BBT broke on cd18! :hissy: :rofl:


----------



## jaytee

I tested today with a better brand and got :bfn: But I'm ok with it! I guess I haven't ovulated on my own yet. My next appointment is Jan 16th. Hopefully the :witch: comes on her own by then so I don't have to take Provera again.

Those stupid target brand test gave me false positives two days in a row! :hissy: 

I will stay away from them.

Also I bought a new BBT so that I can start taking my temp again. :happydance:


----------



## dan-o

Jaytee, could you be just 8dpo if you go by your OPK's? xx


----------



## amanthony

Good point, Dan-O. If you're less than 10 DPO then the negatives don't count! Wait another week to test, if you can! :hugs:


----------



## jaytee

aww girls you really make things worth the while! :hugs:

now that you guys pointed it out I will wait and test! Actually next Firday is my doctors appointment for blood work, but I just know that I might test that morning... So 8 days and couting until Jan. 16th! :happydance:


----------



## Tink1o5

Good luck Jaytee :D


----------



## dan-o

OHMYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!

https://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k240/DANIELLA77/tests/IMG_2679-1.jpg


----------



## hopefulfor09

Again - I am stalking your BFP everywhere Dan-O - a huge congrats! i have changed my mood to inspired because of you.

Jaytee - hang in there for another 8 days sweetie.

Sorry I haven't been around much ladies - been so busy over the holidays.

An update on me: Not sure when I o'd but am CD 18 today - tried to BD as much as possible but it was hard with family visiting. Trying to have a PMA! Come on ladies,,,,BFP time!


----------



## jaytee

Hey hopeful! :hugs: I hope you caught that eggie! 

As for me I have great news!!!! my husband just got hired for a FULL-TIME job today and he starts on monday :happydance: I'm so happy and stress free now!!!! LOL He's been unemployeed for a year!!!!!!!!! Well actually he was working the last month at a local grocery store that cut his hours to only 15 hours a week which payed him nothing! So now he was a great paying job and full-time!!!! :happydance:


----------



## amanthony

dan-o said:


> OHMYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!
> 
> https://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k240/DANIELLA77/tests/IMG_2679-1.jpg

I AM SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HAPPY FOR YOU, DAN-O!!!!

CONGRATULATIONS!!!

And now the fun stuff begins...nauseau, vomiting, feeling constantly tired and uncomfortable and COMPLETELY THRILLED!

:hugs:


----------



## krazykat

dan-o said:


> OHMYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!
> 
> https://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k240/DANIELLA77/tests/IMG_2679-1.jpg

WOOOHOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g311/akkrazykat/sparkles-1.gif Time for the KrazyKat party crew to show up!! https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g311/akkrazykat/sparkles-1.gif



https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g311/akkrazykat/smilebiggrin.gif https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g311/akkrazykat/dancingbanana.gif https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g311/akkrazykat/dancingbear.gif https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g311/akkrazykat/partyblowout.gif

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g311/akkrazykat/groupdance-1.gif https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g311/akkrazykat/groupdance-1.gif https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g311/akkrazykat/groupdance-1.gif

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g311/akkrazykat/sofahop-1.gifhttps://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g311/akkrazykat/sofahop-1.gifhttps://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g311/akkrazykat/sofahop-1.gifhttps://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g311/akkrazykat/sofahop-1.gifhttps://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g311/akkrazykat/sofahop-1.gif


----------



## Tink1o5

jaytee said:


> Hey hopeful! :hugs: I hope you caught that eggie!
> 
> As for me I have great news!!!! my husband just got hired for a FULL-TIME job today and he starts on monday :happydance: I'm so happy and stress free now!!!! LOL He's been unemployeed for a year!!!!!!!!! Well actually he was working the last month at a local grocery store that cut his hours to only 15 hours a week which payed him nothing! So now he was a great paying job and full-time!!!! :happydance:


Thats so great. considering a lot of people are getting layed off because of the economy. So thats Wonderful! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## jaytee

:hi: to all!!!!!

I hope everyone's weekend was great! Mine was...I got to stay in bed all day Saturday and do NOTHING!!!! :happydance: :rofl: I was so tired from such a busy and crazy two weeks that it was so nice to just relax in my cute pj's all day! lol 

Well my appointment is supposed to be this upcoming friday but I have to move it to a late date because I can't take the time off from work! But I'm with that! 

I've been feeling different lately:

1) Sore (.)(.) 
2) Sick to my stomach ( TMI: the runs and nauciousness)
3) Gassy
4) Pain in my chest like if I had air bubbles stuck!

I will test maybe on Friday!


----------



## Tink1o5

I cant wait to hear if you got your :bfp: JAY!! :D im excited for you. GOOD LUCK. Lots of sticky :dust: sent your way


----------



## jaytee

:hi:

Well today I'm in a lot of pain! My stomach really hurts! And I feel like I have gas stuck in my chest again! I feel horrible!

I rescheduled my appointment and now It will be on Tuesday at 4:30pm. I can't wait! 

I want to go home and go to sleep!


----------



## Tink1o5

jaytee said:


> :hi:
> 
> Well today I'm in a lot of pain! My stomach really hurts! And I feel like I have gas stuck in my chest again! I feel horrible!
> 
> I rescheduled my appointment and now It will be on Tuesday at 4:30pm. I can't wait!
> 
> I want to go home and go to sleep!


Its killing me! i wanna know Jay :muaha: cant wait to hear. Sorry your not feeling that good. but i bet theres a good reason. :blush: :hugs:


----------



## jaytee

I want to know too! 

I would be very very surprised if my blood work came back positive. I will be getting blood work done on Wednesday morning and that means I won't have the results until Thursday or Friday of next week. I really didn't try this cycle because of how long it has turned out to be and because I didn't take clomid to help my ovulate earlier than usual, so I don't even know if I have ovulated or not. :dohh:


----------



## Tink1o5

Well i hope you get your :bfp: . im so excited for you :blush:


----------



## jaytee

You're only four days alway from testing yourself.... when do you plan on testing?


----------



## jaytee

:cry::cry::cry:

Hey Everyone, I'm a little down today. Actually I've been a little down for a while now :cry: I've been married for 1 and a half years and I've been with my husband for a total of 4 and a half years. but the last few months I feel like I don't know who he is anymore and although I love him with all my heart I just don't feel anything. :cry: I come home from a long day at work and he's just there not even one bit excited to see me. He doesn't even move from his chair (playing video games). I go to kiss him and he doges his head so he doesn't make a wrong move on the game!!!! :hissy: I feel like the romance has totally gone out the window! I feel like the only time he realizes who am I is when he wants to BD or is turned on and wants me to shower or do something with him :cry: Its gotten to the point that I'm constantly fighting with him and everything he does irritates me and gets me all upset. I don't know what to do :cry:


----------



## Tink1o5

well hun im probably testing on monday or tuesday.

IM sorry to hear about your troubles with your OH. Maybe do what i idid and sit down and talk to him let him know how you feel. He may not realize how this is making you feel. My oh also plays games and used to basically ignore me. But 1 day i just was so hurt that i sat down with him and explained. He had no idea i was feeling this way and felt really bad. Now we are doing better then ever and are just trying to get our family started. 

So i really suggest that you sit down with him and explain your feelings and that it hurts you. :hugs: :hugs: good luck hun. 

P.S Did you test yet??? i see your on CD 47 :o


----------



## jaytee

Tink1o5 said:


> well hun im probably testing on monday or tuesday.
> 
> IM sorry to hear about your troubles with your OH. Maybe do what i idid and sit down and talk to him let him know how you feel. He may not realize how this is making you feel. My oh also plays games and used to basically ignore me. But 1 day i just was so hurt that i sat down with him and explained. He had no idea i was feeling this way and felt really bad. Now we are doing better then ever and are just trying to get our family started.
> 
> So i really suggest that you sit down with him and explain your feelings and that it hurts you. :hugs: :hugs: good luck hun.
> 
> P.S Did you test yet??? i see your on CD 47 :o

I think I'm going to go out and talk with him tonight. 

Thank you so very much :hugs:

I have tested and they are all BFN, I have an appointment and blood work scheduled for next week


----------



## Tink1o5

Sounds like a good idea, i mean there men sometimes they dont see that stuff is bothering us or hurting us. Just keep your head up. An remember he loves you BUT HES A MAN :rofl::

:( :bfn: IMPOSSIBLE GRR well maybe you just have low HcG. Keep me posted on what happens with your blood tests


----------



## dan-o

I'm so sorry to hear you are going through a tough time with your OH jaytee.
I hope the talk helps right things a bit, take care :hugs:


----------



## amanthony

Awww, Jay-Tee. I'm so sorry. I think that we've all gone through ups and downs in our relationships, but the important thing is that we communicate with our partners through it all. Like Tink said, he probably has no idea that he's making you feel that way and we can't expect them to read our minds (or even our body language or subtle hints, sometimes). I think that the talk will help a lot. Just be honest with him and be open to hear what he has to say too. Good luck and lots of :hugs:


----------



## jaytee

Hey girls,

At lunch I tried talking to him. And like always I'm the one saying sorry only. :hissy: a few hours later I call and he is still upset with me blaming me for treating him bad and that I choose to treat him bad :cry:He is always thinking of the bad things I might do in the furture for example. I told him that I will try to control my temper (due to all the f****** hormones I have to take to get pregnant) and all he could say is "when it happens again ...." :hissy::hissy::cry::hissy::hissy:

I'm going to try and talk one-on-one tonight!


----------



## Tink1o5

Ya its best to talk one on one. Be open to hear everything he has to say... even if it not what you want to hear. Also maybe hes over-whelmed with the TTC also. Just like you are. And make sure he also hears what you have to say. :hugs: im sure everything will be ok


----------



## amanthony

Yeah, talking face-to-face and one-on-one is going to be best. You do need to be open to what he's saying but don't be afraid to stick up for yourself too. If you're the one doing all of the apologizing and he's not hearing what you have to say, you need to tell him that too. A relationship works when each person puts the other person before themselves. It has to go both ways. Good luck. I'll keep my fingers crossed that it goes well. :hugs:


----------



## hopefulfor09

Oh Jaytee - I am sorry to hear about troubles with the DH. We've all been there hunny. If only love were like it is in the movies eh? I think a good heart to heart is in order. My DH and I sometimes have big blow-up arguments - because we keep our frustrations and hurt feelings to ourselves. But we are getting better - they say the first two years of marriage are the most difficult - adjusting to living together (if you haven't bfore marriage) is tough. Relationships are a lot of work, but as long as you love eachother and always remember that things usually work out. My grandparents were married for 57 years and I asked my grandpa how they did it and he said "we never fell out of love with eachother at the same time" - sounds wierd I know but it makes sense. I'll be thinking about you.

Well the witch got me AGAIN! GRRRRRRR. I am CD 4 as of today and am trying to keep a PMA but it's quite difficult. I am going on cycle 13 month 9 - hopefully 13 is my lucky number and I get a BFP for my bday......otherwise it'll be time to make a doctor's appt to make sure everything is okay.

Good luck ladies! Hope you preggers girls are feeling good!


----------



## jaytee

I just want to start by saying THANK YOU to everyone!!! :hugs: You girls rock!!!!

I straightened things out with DH on Friday. We spent the weekend fine and happy and I really held myself together and tried my best not to get irritaited by anything he does. I admit that I have a very short fuse and that anything can trigger it esp. when I'm taking three kinds on hormones!!!!! :rofl: I told him that if I was working on being a better person with him and he has to do the same with me! 

Hopeful - Thank you for what you said. My mother also told me that the first years are the hardest. sorry to hear about the :witch: but in a way I'm so jealous!!!! I haven't had a period since Dec 1, 2008 and thats so fustrating for me! I hope you have a great cycle hun and I'll be here to talk with you everyday through it!

Amanda - Thank you for your encouraging words! You're getting closer and closer to knowing if that baby is a girl or boy :happydance: I can't wait to know!

Tink - Thank you for your words too. :hugs:

As far as my cycle is concerned: no :witch: yet, my appointment is this Thursday at 1:30pm!!!! I'm a little nervous but I'll get over it I'm sure. I have to get blood work done but that will most likely be on Friday morning and the results might be in on monday. I did a hpt yesterday morning and it was :bfn: so I guess on Monday when the results come in as negative I won't be so disappointed, anyway 

Negative would mean that : I will start provera on monday for 5 days and wait for the :witch: to show her ugly face! lol and then start clomid again! and Hopefully get pregnant in feb...and then test around march 3-5 with would be great because mt birthday is march 5th!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## jaytee

:hissy:

I just did a Walmart brand hpt and got this line that I will just consider negativie because i can't tell if it is pink or grey! and this is within the 10 minutes!!!! 

:hissy:

:blush: I will try to not test again :blush: 

I don't want to get my hopes up but how could I resist? :rofl:


----------



## amanthony

Awww, I don't blame you for being anxious to test. Only a couple more days till you get to go to the doctor, though! Answers! Exciting!!! :hugs:


----------



## jaytee

yeah I know, :blush:

To be honest I don't mind if the test is negative, i just want to be able to start a new cycle already or see a positive test!!!! lol


----------



## amanthony

I can understand that! I felt that way toward the end of every 2WW when I was pretty sure AF was on her way. Kind of like, "just get it over with so I can try again!" And you've had to wait way longer than any girl should have to, you poor thing! I'm just glad you'll get some answers and start a new cycle! :hugs:


----------



## jaytee

Well the day has come!!!! :happydance: My appointment is today at 1:30pm and I'm a little nervous because I think its a wellness check also! :blush: This will be my first pap! And I'm just not sure of what to expect. :blush:

Most likely he is going to send me for blood work tomorrow, but I will be back on this afternoon to tell you girls what happened at the appointment. 

DH and I were discussing plans

1) Start birth control and try again next year


2) Continue trying, take provera to bring on AF and then Clomid to ovulate and get pregnant


We decided on plan #2 - - I don't want the last year to be a waste and just give up now lol


----------



## jaytee

I'm so nervous about my appointment. I'm getting ready to leave work now because I'm a 1/2 hour away from home/doctors office. I'll have time to stop and eat something so hopefully it will calm me down a bit, lol 

I'll be back on this afternoon to tell you how my appointment goes

:hugs:

Wish me luck!


----------



## krazykat

jaytee said:


> I'm so nervous about my appointment. I'm getting ready to leave work now because I'm a 1/2 hour away from home/doctors office. I'll have time to stop and eat something so hopefully it will calm me down a bit, lol
> 
> I'll be back on this afternoon to tell you how my appointment goes
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Wish me luck!

Let us know, hope all is well! :hugs::hug:


----------



## dan-o

Hope all went well jaytee, keep us updated xxx

Hi krazykat, are you trying again yet? :) xx


----------



## krazykat

dan-o said:


> Hi krazykat, are you trying again yet? :) xx

Nope, still trying to lose weight.....haven't lost anything this month lol. However, I have gone 23 days with NO fast food! That is a victory for me because I used to eat the stuff 2-5 times a week! I guess I'm taking baby steps.....hope to start exercising soon regularly. I would guess by April or May I will be ready to try again?


----------



## Tink1o5

Well just and update on me girls: I tested yesterday with and internet cheapie and got a very very very faint :bfp:

Tested this morning with and IC again and got another line still faint and very light but you can defo see the light light purple color in the line. 

So today me and hubby are going to get a digi. and im going to take it in the morning. 


Jay make sure to let us know how your doing ok hun? i'v been waiting for your appt. for awhile :rofl:


----------



## jaytee

:happydance: OMG :happydance:

I'm so happy for you Tink!!!!!!!! You better come back on after the digi!!!!!!! lol


----------



## jaytee

Good morning / afternoon to all!

Well yesterday went great~~~ I went in to see my doctor and guess what? NO PAP!!!! :happydance: ~~~ We talked and he was very pleased to know that my November 208 cycle worked on its own with clomid so ~~~ he sent me to get a urine test yesterday and I won't know the results until Monday/Tuesday. If the test results are negative I start provera and then clomid once af arrives.

My new cycle I will not be charting, OPK testing or symptom spotting! DH and I decided to just write my temps every morning in a journal and the dates that we BD so that I don't stress at all. We will BD from cycle day 10-25 as much as we can only leaving a day at the most in between BD sessions. I'm so excited and happy!

Tink ~~~ Can't wait for tomorrow to see your results on the DIGI


----------



## amanthony

Tink1o5 said:


> Well just and update on me girls: I tested yesterday with and internet cheapie and got a very very very faint :bfp:
> 
> Tested this morning with and IC again and got another line still faint and very light but you can defo see the light light purple color in the line.
> 
> So today me and hubby are going to get a digi. and im going to take it in the morning.
> 
> 
> Jay make sure to let us know how your doing ok hun? i'v been waiting for your appt. for awhile :rofl:

CONGRATULATIONS!!! :yipee: And keep us posted!!!


----------



## Tink1o5

Thanks girls again for your support. im starting to worry that there just Evaps though. I dont trust IC's. i mean my line is so dull and faint. i dont know what to think.

Jay :hugs: im so glad to hear your appt. went so well :happydance: :happydance:

Make sure to let me know of the results on monday/tuesday :hugs :)


----------



## jaytee

Tink :hugs: I hope that DIGI tomorrow is super positive!


----------



## amanthony

Tink1o5 said:


> Thanks girls again for your support. im starting to worry that there just Evaps though. I dont trust IC's. i mean my line is so dull and faint. i dont know what to think.

The line on my IC was SO light and yet it was much clearer on the Target one and I got a PREGNANT on the digi, all the same day. After that I continued to do the ICs and it wasn't until maybe a week or 10 days later that the test line actually looked like a clear positive! And these were supposedly the 10 mIU tests! :rofl: You'll feel better when you do another test. I don't blame you for being nervous, but wait and test again with another test before you get too worried! :hugs:


----------



## Tink1o5

Thanks amanthony and jay

So im 16DPO or 17 DPO today. can i take a test any time of day now?


----------



## Tink1o5

OOOO Amanthony i see you passed the 12 week mark :hugs: congrats. :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## amanthony

I took some later in the day and was fine...it all depends on when you implanted, but I think that if you held it for at least a couple of hours (4 hours preferred) and didn't drink a lot of fluids, your urine would be concentrated enough. I know the digis are expensive, but what about another brand test that isn't too expensive? I know I'd be dying to try!

And thanks! :hugs:

I'm soooo happy for you!


----------



## krazykat

Tink1o5 said:


> Well just and update on me girls: I tested yesterday with and internet cheapie and got a very very very faint :bfp:

WOOHOO!! Keep us informed!! :happydance:


----------



## Tink1o5

well girls its Official im Pregnant. thanks for all your support and everything you guys are great!!


----------



## krazykat

Tink1o5 said:


> well girls its Official im Pregnant. thanks for all your support and everything you guys are great!!


WOOOHOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g311/akkrazykat/sparkles-1.gif Time for the KrazyKat party crew to show up!! https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g311/akkrazykat/sparkles-1.gif



https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g311/akkrazykat/smilebiggrin.gif https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g311/akkrazykat/dancingbanana.gif https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g311/akkrazykat/dancingbear.gif https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g311/akkrazykat/partyblowout.gif

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g311/akkrazykat/groupdance-1.gif https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g311/akkrazykat/groupdance-1.gif https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g311/akkrazykat/groupdance-1.gif

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g311/akkrazykat/sofahop-1.gifhttps://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g311/akkrazykat/sofahop-1.gifhttps://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g311/akkrazykat/sofahop-1.gifhttps://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g311/akkrazykat/sofahop-1.gifhttps://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g311/akkrazykat/sofahop-1.gif


----------



## dan-o

Yay!!! Congrats again!!! 

Just Jaytee & krazykat to go now!!!!


----------



## Tink1o5

I got a question though. I tested last night with evening Pee and got my :bfp:

then tested this morning again with FMU and the line looks lighter then the line yesterday.. it didnt get any darker!! :cry:

Is this a bad sign??


----------



## krazykat

Tink1o5 said:


> I got a question though. I tested last night with evening Pee and got my :bfp:
> 
> then tested this morning again with FMU and the line looks lighter then the line yesterday.. it didnt get any darker!! :cry:
> 
> Is this a bad sign??

Hmm, its usually the other way around. The morning pee is normally the most concentrated and would show darker. I would hope this doesn't signal anything wrong?? However you still got a line, a line is a line is a line lol. :hugs::hug:


----------



## krazykat

dan-o said:


> Just Jaytee & krazykat to go now!!!!

Yep....I doubt we will try again till April though.


----------



## jaytee

:wohoo::wohoo: CONGRATS TO TINK! ON HER :bfp: :wohoo::wohoo:

:hugs:


----------



## Tink1o5

Thank a bunch Jay :hugs:

so have you had your appointment? How did it go? Find out whats going on yet?


----------



## jaytee

Tink1o5 said:


> Thank a bunch Jay :hugs:
> 
> so have you had your appointment? How did it go? Find out whats going on yet?

Your welcome :hugs:

Yes, I had my appointment on thursday and I was sent to do a urine test, I'm still waiting on the results. The doctor prescribed Prover and Clomid. If my test is negative then I can start prover tonight which means af will arrive sometime after tuesday of next week and that makes me :happydance: because then I can start a new cycle. 

I have prepared myself to here that the result is negative because I just don't think I'm pregnant at all. :blush: But I'm ok with it. 

So anyway, How are you feeling?


----------



## Tink1o5

Im doing ok except im supposed to call my doc for the first time today to tell him i got a positive on an HPT so im kinda nervous..


----------



## jaytee

To be nervous is expected, I hope the call goes well. Is this ur first child?


----------



## Tink1o5

Ya, this is my first. So i have NO idea what to expect. .... :(


----------



## jaytee

this will be my first too. (whenever I do get pregnant lol)

you'll be ok, but looks who talking :rofl: I'm not pregnant yet and I'm always thinking about it, I get nervous just thinking about being pregnant. 

I'll be here for you to talk to always! You can always count on me


My results are in - Negative, but I'm ok with that. I just can't wait to get out of work and pick up my provera so that I can start taking it tonight


----------



## Tink1o5

well at least you can start you new cycles and getting going again :hugs: lots of :dust: for you :)

Update on me: yesterday at 7 days late i took a test in the evening ( just to take one) and the line was darker then my first :bfp:
BUT THEN
Today at 8 days late i took a test this morning with FMU and i could barely see the line. IT was very very extremely light. 

Any ideas whats going on?? :cry:


----------



## amanthony

I don't know how to explain that, but I do know that I had some of that when I kept testing too. My guess is that your urine is just more concentrated some times than others, if the tests are the same. I know it's scary, but at some point you just have to quit taking the tests (because freaking yourself out isn't good for the baby!) and just be optimistic! When do you get to go to the doctor to get it confirmed? You can always request a quantitative...get your Hcg levels tested, then return and do another test 48 hours later to ensure that they're rising properly. That helps lots of girls feel much, much better to know that the levels are rising properly. :hugs:


----------



## Tink1o5

I have a OB appointment on FEB 6th

there going to confirm and do blood tests, pap ect...


----------



## amanthony

YAY! Waiting is sooo hard, but it's not too far away! :yipee:

Keep us updated about how you're feeling and your tests inbetween now and then. ;)


----------



## Tink1o5

Ok thanks for your help im sure all is fine....


----------



## hopefulfor09

holy where have I been? Congrats Tink! I am sure all is fine - try to stay optimistic. Keep us posted and good luck! It's not long now till you're appt - I know it feels like forever - try to hang in there hunny.


----------



## Tink1o5

Im doing really good i think. Im not really worrying a lot. and my lower back pain has finally subsided :happydance: i'v had that lower back pain since about 2 weeks before my :bfp: maybe a little less. And it just now subsided. BUT
I woke up this morning with very sore boobs. They hurt worse then ever. Which also makes me happy and reassures me that all is ok :) :)


----------



## dan-o

jaytee said:


> this will be my first too. (whenever I do get pregnant lol)
> 
> you'll be ok, but looks who talking :rofl: I'm not pregnant yet and I'm always thinking about it, I get nervous just thinking about being pregnant.
> 
> I'll be here for you to talk to always! You can always count on me
> 
> 
> My results are in - Negative, but I'm ok with that. I just can't wait to get out of work and pick up my provera so that I can start taking it tonight

Oh bummer on the negative hun :hugs: sorry to hear that :(

Exciting news on you starting on the meds though :happydance: 
I feel a BFP is not far away!!


----------



## jaytee

Thankx girls! 

Well today will be my third day on provera. I can't wait for AF to come next week! :happydance:

Tink - I'm sure everything is going to be just fine, and I love your positie attitude. I have learned that by saying or thinking negative things you are actually proclaiming the negative things to happens, so stay positive and things will turn out great :hugs:

I took the day off today because its snowing like crazy and its all ice on the roads.


----------



## jaytee

Hey everyone.... I'm going to post in my journal for those who want an update, its long so thats why I'm not going to post in here


----------



## Tink1o5

Well glad to here all is ok with you girls. Im still doing great and very excited for my appointment on friday! :happydance:


----------



## amanthony

BE SURE TO UPDATE US!!! :yipee:


----------



## dan-o

I had a scan & it's bad news. 

I'll hopefully be back to TTC after I miscarry :(


----------



## amanthony

What's going on, Dan-O!?!

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## jaytee

I just wanted to take some time to thank each and every one of you!

Amanda ~~ Good luck in the rest of your pregnancy, I will be around reading ur journal and wishing you many many blessings!

Tink~~ The same goes to you sweetie!

Dan-O ~~ I'm sorry about the miscarriage, I hope you get a BFP again really soon adn that the bean sticks, hun! :hugs:

Hopeful~~ Don't give up hope, you keep trying....


As for me... 

I start birth control today. And I don't plan on trying for many years, at least til i'm 25 or 26 which is in about 4-5 years lol


----------



## dan-o

Awww, :hugs: jaytee, we will miss you. 

Are going to pop in from time to time? xxx


----------



## dan-o

amanthony said:


> What's going on, Dan-O!?!
> 
> :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

I went for my private scan & there was no hearbeat or visible fetal pole, we only saw a sac, which measured about 6 weeks.

I make me 7+3 going by ovulation. LMP would be 6+3.

I have to go the EPU tomorrow for an 'official' scan to confirm the bad news & then either wait for my body to miscarry or get a D&C

Then it's back to the drawing board... ugh...

The worst thing is I still feel 100% pregnant :(


----------



## hopefulfor09

Oh Jaytee.....we will miss you, but hopefully the pill will get your cycle sorted out and when you start ttc again....you'll get a BFP straight away. Thanks for the encouragement....you've been great. xoxox Please stop in to see us once in a while. Hopefully you'll find all of us in frist tri soon.

Dan-o, just wanted to again say that I am thinking of you....and can't even imagine how you feel. I am totally here for you hunny.....and I hope you get a sticky bean really soon....hopefully we'll be moving to frist tri together in a short while. Big hugs


----------



## dan-o

I got a referral to the local maternity unit, thier EPU team decided to scan me again & then do betas if the sac was still empty.

Well, would you believe it, the sac was not empty! 
There was a very obvious yolk sac & after a bit of wiggling, a teeny 4mm baby! 
No heartbeat she could make out tho, so it's not classed as a viable pregnancy, but I'm going back in a week for another scan when they expect to see some growth & maybe by then a heartbeat!

They have just put me back to a 6 week pregnancy for now & will give me a better idea of dates if its good news next tuesday :)

I'm praying & using every ounce of PMA right now xxx


----------



## amanthony

Dan-O -- THAT IS FANTASTIC NEWS!!! I'm keeping everything crossed for you and adding you in to my list of prayers right now! So we should know something more by Tuesday, February 10th? That's not too far away! :hugs:

Jay-Tee -- We'll miss you and I do hope you'll pop in from time to time. I trust that you and your husband are making the right decision for your family. This gives you guys some time to enjoy the married life before you add babies! Still plenty of time for that! :hugs:


----------



## dan-o

amanthony said:


> Dan-O -- THAT IS FANTASTIC NEWS!!! I'm keeping everything crossed for you and adding you in to my list of prayers right now! So we should know something more by Tuesday, February 10th? That's not too far away! :hugs:

Yes I'm at 9am, tuesday the 10th, so should be back home by lunchtime with news. 

I've had a fiddle with my FF chart & if you go by LMP on a 28 day cycle that would only put me 2 days ahead of the date the scan showed, which would be entirely possible!

Waiting for tuesday is like torture tho... 4 more sleeps to go.. :) xxx


----------



## amanthony

Looking at your chart, I think that you're absolutely right--way closer to the date that the scan showed, which is PERFECT!

Now you just need to keep yourself really busy this weekend to make the time pass more quickly.

I'm going to be on here Tuesday waiting to hear ASAP, so please post as soon as you can!

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Keep up the PMA! What a rollercoaster!!!


----------



## Tink1o5

Hi girls long time no talk. Well as you know i was preggo. And i had my first appointment on Feb 6th. But on Feb 5th i started bleeding bright red and had clots. I went straight to the hospital with OH and they did blood work and a sonogram. And they also used a Cath to get urine for a HPT. The HPT urine test came back POSITIVE. I would be about 6 + 1. and they finally came back and told me that the HCG blood test looked like i was almost back to 0. And the sonograms pictures showed nothing. SO i miscarried. 

:cry: :cry: :cry:


----------



## hopefulfor09

Oh Tink......I am so sorry. I don't know what to say. My thoughts are with you...I hope you're doing ok. Big hugs.


----------



## amanthony

Oh, Tink. :hugs: I am so sorry. I don't know what else to say...I can't imagine how hard that must have been and must still be. Just know that you're in my thoughts. :hugs:


----------



## krazykat

Tink1o5 said:


> Hi girls long time no talk. Well as you know i was preggo. And i had my first appointment on Feb 6th. But on Feb 5th i started bleeding bright red and had clots. I went straight to the hospital with OH and they did blood work and a sonogram. And they also used a Cath to get urine for a HPT. The HPT urine test came back POSITIVE. I would be about 6 + 1. and they finally came back and told me that the HCG blood test looked like i was almost back to 0. And the sonograms pictures showed nothing. SO i miscarried.
> 
> :cry: :cry: :cry:

:hugs::hugs::hug::hug: So sorry......


----------



## jaytee

Tink - I'm so sorry to hear about what happened :cry: :hugs:


Girls, I'm having some trouble!!!

On February 3rd I started my period and also started my birth control pills. Well its been 11 days on the active pills and I'm still spotting!!!! :hissy: its horrible, because it comes and goes through out the day and its like freakin water. I don't know what the heck is going on, but I should have af by February 27th and then on March 3rd I start a new pack. I'm going on Vacation on the 17th of march to the 23rd and I don't want to be spotting. What should I do, stop the birth control?

How effective are condoms?

I don't want to get pregnant but I don't want to be spotting either :hissy:

And I don't want to run the risk of starting my new pack and continue to spot u know?


----------



## hopefulfor09

Jaytee - I don't think you should stop the pill. The spotting should stop afer this pack.....if it's a low dose pill like Alesse, you may need a stronger pill - but if you stop taking it, it may make your cycle totally off and you'll end up having a full period while on vaca. Breakthrough bleeding is pretty common with the first pack.....also remember that you're not fully protected on the pill until after your third pack so you may want to use condoms just in case......have fun on your vacation.


----------



## jaytee

Hey Girls,

unfortunetly, I had to stop the pills. I was bleeding more and more everyday its was like I was having a light period all day everyday. And I got an UTI, my eyes, legs and hands were swollen and Friday it was determined that I was having an allergic reaction to the pills. Today is the first day of a period for me and I will be starting my other birth control Yasmin on the 1st of march. I never had this bleeding before and the ER doctor said that break through bleeding is more like spotting not full blood flowning every day. :hissy: 

I should be ok for my vacation because I start my pack on the 1st of the month :happydance:


----------



## krazykat

jaytee said:


> Hey Girls,
> 
> unfortunetly, I had to stop the pills. I was bleeding more and more everyday its was like I was having a light period all day everyday. And I got an UTI, my eyes, legs and hands were swollen and Friday it was determined that I was having an allergic reaction to the pills. Today is the first day of a period for me and I will be starting my other birth control Yasmin on the 1st of march. I never had this bleeding before and the ER doctor said that break through bleeding is more like spotting not full blood flowning every day. :hissy:
> 
> I should be ok for my vacation because I start my pack on the 1st of the month :happydance:

Hope you are feeling/doing better. I don't take bc pills so not sure about what is going on with you and the bleeding but hope it has resolved itself! :hugs::hug:


----------

